# WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 05/16



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 05/16 - It's About To Get Extreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeme*



> The Club hasn’t won a match yet


:lol


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 05/16 - It's About To Get Extreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeme*

The fact that they are calling them 'The Club' is just fpalm in itself.


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 05/16 - It's About To Get Extreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeme*

They beat the Usos and won the three man tag team, no?

I'm confused?


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 05/16 - It's About To Get Extreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeme*

I swear if they book a fucking straightjacket match in 2016......I will be upset.


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

Donnie said:


> I swear if they book a fucking straightjacket match in 2016......I will be upset.


I honestly think it'll be an I Quit Match. I hope, anyway. If they do the Straightjacket match, they need to play it straight and just have the rules be the first to put the other in the jacket and wheel him out of the arena wins. Neither should actually wrestle in the jacket, that is absurd.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 05/16 - It's About To Get Extreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeme*



> It's About To Get Extreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeme


A lot of people will be extremely upset after this episode, that's for sure.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 05/16 - It's About To Get Extreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeme*

The pure notion to have extreme matches in 2016, with PG ...


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 05/16 - It's About To Get Extreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeme*



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> The pure notion to have extreme matches in 2016, with PG ...


Yup, look at what we got at WM, esp with Lesnar/Ambrose :maisie3


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 05/16 - It's About To Get Extreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeme*

In before the fuckery


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 05/16 - It's About To Get Extreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeme*

They acknowledge that the club is winless. So whats so great about them? This is textbook on how not to get a team over. Bravo Vince. Do the same with all the new talent and see where it gets you. This is booking madness.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 05/16 - It's About To Get Extreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeme*



Krokro said:


> They beat the Usos and won the three man tag team, no?
> 
> I'm confused?


That's what I though. Except maybe they weren't going by the name 'The Club' yet, so I guess that's how WWE gets around rewriting very recent history.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 05/16 - It's About To Get Extreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeme*

Every time I hear "the club" makes me want to eat one


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 05/16 - It's About To Get Extreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeme*



HiddenFlaw said:


> Every time I hear "the club" makes me want to eat one


om nom nom nom....


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 05/16 - It's About To Get Extreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeme*



ellthom said:


> om nom nom nom....


I was talking about a club sandwitch but ok


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 05/16 - It's About To Get Extreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeme*

*I can't wait to see what Dana Brooke does next! *:woo


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 05/16 - It's About To Get Extreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeme*

Looking forward to see what they do next with AJ vs. Reigns. While Ambrose vs. Jericho has been cartoony, I’ve enjoyed their interactions the past two weeks. Really like the IC and Tag Title scenes right now. I like what they’re doing wit the women, other than keeping Sasha off TV (I mean really, you can’t at least have her do squashes).

The only thing that really bugs me is the booking of Gallows and Anderson. I mean, they’re not in a bad spot. But damn, from the get go you’ve established these guys as lackeys to AJ and nothing more. At least that’s what it is right now. They haven’t looked dominant at all. They get beat up by Roman like everybody.

I’m not saying they should be beating the champion. I’m not even saying they should just squash the Usos. But you don’t have put the same teams in the ring every week. You can have Gallows and Anderson squash some opponents here and there than take out the Usos in non wrestling segments (which they’ve done).

Like I’ve said before, while AJ vs. Roman has been good, The Club so far leaves much to be desired.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 05/16 - It's About To Get Extreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeme*

Oh yeah the PPV is going to be Extremely PG


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 05/16 - It's About To Get Extreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeme*



HiddenFlaw said:


> I was talking about a club sandwitch but ok


I know you were, I was just twisting your words for lol's









Also I'd eat a chocolate Club over a Subway Club any day. Never been a fan of Subway.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 05/16 - It's About To Get Extreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeme*

Really, WWE? REIGNS needs a dominant display? Good Lord. I guess we can expect him to lay the whole gang out again this week. Shame Becky vs. Emma/Dana is going to become a generic Sasha saves the day feud already. I was hoping that would be another week away.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 05/16 - It's About To Get Extreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeme*



> Big shakeups are happening in the Women’s division, as Dana Brooke’s Raw debut officially turned Becky Lynch’s beef with Emma into a 2-on-1 affair. The Irish Lass Kicker caught a pair of lass kickings from the newly-christened “EnD” (Emma ‘n’ Dana), with Dana notching her SmackDown debut victory at Lynch’s expense. With the powerful pair poised to make life hell for Maiden Ireland, Lynch might find herself in need of some extra #straightfire — or, failing that, *a tag team partner will do*.


:wut
:canunot


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 05/16 - It's About To Get Extreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeme*



Sincere said:


> :wut
> :canunot


We're never going to get a lengthy Emma vs. Becky match on PPV, man:batista3


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

I love it when they use big words like "shakeup", "earthquake", or "phenomenal" for such trivial and pedestrian shit.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Words can't describe how underwhelming Primo and Epico's re-debut is going to be.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Words can't describe how underwhelming Primo and Epico's re-debut is going to be.


Their only hope is if Carlito interrupts them and takes them under his wing. Otherwise, they’re DOA.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Who are Primo and Epico even going to feud with? All the other tag teams are in a feud right now I am pretty sure.


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

I hope they never debut and they just keep airing Puerto Rico commercials every week


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm not surprised they aren't calling them the "Bullet" club. Not sure it's fair to blame WWE for this one. It's just the society we live in right now. Blame the NRA or Obama (depending what side you're on).


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

The Boy Wonder said:


> I'm not surprised they aren't calling them the "Bullet" club. Not sure it's fair to blame WWE for this one. It's just the society we live in right now. Blame the NRA or Obama (depending what side you're on).


Are you sure it's not just an IP rights issue?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

How extreeeeeeeeeeeeeemly low will the ratings get this week?


----------



## Kejhill (Sep 16, 2015)

Wow, Primo and Epico re-debut being hyped more then the US Title feudinkman


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I hope RAW starts off strong and keeps up the pace for a go home show. The Warriors/Thunder game is on at 9 and I'll probably be paying more attention to that.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Roman needs to look strong!


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

What's funny is that only 2 of the 5 announced matches have an actual stipulation (One them isn't even technically Extreme either, mind you) on a PPV called Extreme Rules where all titles are also being defended...Yea, pretty 'Extreme' to me...:fpalm


----------



## Kinjx11 (Apr 12, 2016)

can someone get the " No Way Jose " chants going wild on RAW 2omorrow ?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I can't wait to see what Rusev has planned!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Monday Night Roman Enhancement...


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

Every RAW feels like as if its RAAWWWW ISSSS ROMMAAAANN(and in supporting role his twin cousins) 

Sent from my XT1033 running good ol' Stock ROM


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

First, there were Los Boricuas.

Then, the Colons.

Now, we get.....The Shining Stars???

Regardless, Puerto Ricans represent!


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

*EXTREME*ly boring :lol


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

It will be extreeeemely UNLIKELY I watch the ENTIRE show & whatever I do watch you can bet it won't be sober either.

#REGINS-A-MANIA #NeverwatchRAWSober #WWELogic


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

Frost99 said:


> It will be extreeeemely UNLIKELY I watch the ENTIRE show & whatever I do watch you can bet it won't be sober either.
> #REGINS-A-MANIA #NeverwatchRAWSober #WWELogic


They should rename the PPV Extremmme Reigns


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Primo and Epico should have been released 3 years ago.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

i'm only watching for the Puerto Rico gimmick to fail and until warriors/thunder game starts :mark:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cleavage said:


> i'm only watching for the Puerto Rico gimmick to fail and until warriors/thunder game starts :mark:


This whole Puerto Rico gimmick better all be for Carlito to debut as well and tell Primo and Epico how Uncool they are being.

Otherwise waste of promotion time.


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 05/16 - It's About To Get Extreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeme*



Brock said:


> The fact that they are calling them 'The Club' is just fpalm in itself.


*I agree , I didn't have a problem with it at first, But now , i mean they should have a differnet name!! Im actually surprised Vince wanted to stay with their name. *


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw:


Extreeeme Preperations!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ready for another mind numbing RAW.







What casual city is hosting tonight?


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw:


I think I'll get a head start as well...


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

Have a bad feeling that Becky's partner will be revealed as Eva Marie. They may think this makes a lot of sense since they have similar hair color.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

LucasXXII said:


> Have a bad feeling that Becky's partner will be revealed as Eva Marie. They may think this makes a lot of sense since they have similar hair color.


Wouldnt everybody?


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

LucasXXII said:


> Have a bad feeling that Becky's partner will be revealed as Eva Marie. They may think this makes a lot of sense since they have similar hair color.


:enzo

SHIT

:MAD

THEY MAY ACTUALLY DO THAT


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

LucasXXII said:


> Have a bad feeling that Becky's partner will be revealed as Eva Marie. They may think this makes a lot of sense since they have similar hair color.


Oh no


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

LucasXXII said:


> Have a bad feeling that Becky's partner will be revealed as Eva Marie. They may think this makes a lot of sense since they have similar hair color.


If that happens WWE would really be upping there game to get me to stop watching. :MAD


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Looks like another must miss.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Looks like a re-run from last week.


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

OMG Eva Marie at RAW according to WINC looks like we've found Becky's tag team partner!!

Seriously though, the last two live events feature Becky, Sasha & Paige vs. Lana, Eva Marie and Dana Brooke. Maybe they're trying to get both Paige and Sasha on TV? Tbh I don't like the idea that Becky has to find a tag team partner to beat this 'EnD'. She's stated back in January during the Charlotte feud that she was on her own, and looking for a partner right now makes her similar to Natalya, who always has this cheesy babyface feeling to her(like in January when she introduced Paige on Raw and on Payback when she wore a Bret Hart shirt, smiled and pointed to the entrance as Bret came out). Plus I don't see either Paige or Sasha's charcater a team player. If Becky stays alone and eventually loses this feud it won't hurt her much since she's constantly outnumbered, and this can also give Emma and Dana some momentum in their first main roster feuds(for Emma since she re-debuted). Then again, maybe by teasing about Becky's tag team partner all WWE wants is to create some buzz and surprise, which to me is pretty short-sighted.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

So yeah :bored nice go home show for Extreme Rules


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

LucasXXII said:


> Have a bad feeling that Becky's partner will be revealed as Eva Marie. They may think this makes a lot of sense since they have similar hair color.


Eh I dont mind


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Ya'll should do what i do. STOP WATCHING THIS SHIT. you'll be alot happier!


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw:


Will be here for start of the show so will have my fuckery post waiting


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Continuum said:


> Ya'll should do what i do. STOP WATCHING THIS SHIT. you'll be alot happier!


If you've stopped watching it, what are you here for? Just to make posts screaming at other people? How can we come make smart ass posts in the live thread if we don't at least half watch it to see what to say? How can I see and laugh at the slow festering rot that has became WWE if I don't at least have it on my TV? I watch Raw to laugh in cynical glee as the stupidity mounts, the foundation erodes. Some people just like to watch the world crumble.

:Crazy


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

i like to talk about wrasslin.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:chefcurry vs :reigns2 tonight. Whose cuisine shall reign supreme?


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

It would be good to see AJ lay out Reigns this week, it seems like Reigns has been dominating a lot of this feud. Also not looking forward to the re-debut of Primo & Epico, it has failure written all over it.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Continuum said:


> i like to talk about wrasslin.


Well that pretty much rules out RAW. :lmao


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

FOR THE REAL FANS (NOT THE COMPLAINERS):


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

I'm thinking whether I should bother watching this weeks RAW or just wait for NXT. Suggestions?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Leon Knuckles said:


> FOR THE REAL FANS (NOT THE COMPLAINERS):


And then it sucks worse :mj2

:troll


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

So Caribbean Cool will be Primo's & Epico's new tag team new? :lol This somehow sounds familiar to me. Also big LOL @ Apollo Crews - guy is already gone for the second RAW in a row - that will get him over big time with the fans for sure, WWE!


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

I see this thread is on fire again :ha

Not.

I'm out. Nighty night.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

The USO vs gallow& Anderson on raw tonight.

From :http://www.wwe.com/

Dana Brook tell becky to watch her back.


https://mobile.twitter.com/DanaBrookeWWE?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^author

Look like eva marie go to help Dana Brook beat down on Becky on raw tonight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Usos vs. The Club again.

:ha :ha :ha


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

It seems like WWE want Apollo to fail he has no real storyline,character and now might be off Raw again they should of just had him join Social outcast as the Straight man of the group all the call ups apart from tag teams have been bad.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/732314735769726977
OH MY WHAT A CREATIVE NEW MATCHUP WE GOT :cole


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

How many times are they gonna put The USOS VS The Club?! One reason not to watch RAW. SMH they're gonna make Bullet Club into a joke unless Balor comes soon. 

Sent from my XT1033 running good ol' Stock ROM


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Christ. This is like, what, their third match together in a matter of weeks? Not that it surprises me. New era, same old creative tripe.


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

One day, maybe just one day they'll keep the wrestlers feuding away from each other for juuuust enough time so that when they fight in the PPV it will have some anticipation around it.

Pathetic. Let's have them fight every single Week then again at a PPV and pretend it's more important this time.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Looks like I'll give tonight a miss, 2nd week in a row, let's see if WWE can make me beat 7 weeks of not giving a fuck about Raw


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Umbreon said:


> Christ. This is like, what, their third match together in a matter of weeks? Not that it surprises me. New era, same old creative tripe.


It's actually much worse.










:Rollins :Rollins :Rollins


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I predict 'The Club' stand tall tonight, just because it's the Raw before the PPV. Like it's supposed to fool us into thinking AJ will win this Sunday considering how they've been booked this entire time. :lol And this match is completely overdone already, and its only been what...a month?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> Usos vs. The Club again.
> 
> :ha :ha :ha


:ha:reneelel:bryanlol:tysonlolphillip2:maisielol:duck:HA


----------



## Romans Empire (Nov 19, 2015)

I hope Roman wears the belt around his waist this time I have been waiting for 42 days and so far nothing.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

DoubtGin said:


> It's actually much worse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If AJ,Machine Gun and Doc looking like complete geeks didn't ruin the feud this defiantly has.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I was going to criticise their overplayed repetitive booking habits once more, but....I'm just past the point of caring. As a creative force, this company died a long time ago.

I'll probably scan this thread rather than watch the actual show as has become the norm the past year or so.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Romans Empire said:


> I hope Roman wears the belt around his waist this time I have been waiting for 42 days and so far nothing.


:stop


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

Yea I don't think I'm watching RAW this week. Why did I ever decide to watch wrestling again in 2014! Should have just kept my sweet memories of wrestling intact when I stopped watching after Shawn Micheals retired.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Someone is coming back today 

:Seth


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

Marcos 25063 said:


> Someone is coming back today
> 
> :Seth


I thought he was coming back after ER?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Marcos 25063 said:


> Someone is coming back today
> 
> :Seth


And who would that be? Because it certainly isn't the guy you posted a gif of.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

DoubtGin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/732314735769726977
> OH MY WHAT A CREATIVE NEW MATCHUP WE GOT :cole


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

So Roman and the Usos are now officially known as 'The Bloodline', which tbh is a pretty kickass name for a stable, especially considering the disaster names they've been coming up with lately. Like, that's actually really good. I just feel like that name is too cool for the Usos.

The Bloodline vs the Club. The names alone makes me rather root for the Bloodline lol. Poor AJ with his generic faction name and borderline geekily booked backups.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

These stable names are fucking terrible. :lmao

What happened to cool stable names like the nWo, DX, Wolfpac, etc?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> And who would that be? Because it certainly isn't the guy you posted a gif of.


Epico and Primo :lol


----------



## Romans Empire (Nov 19, 2015)

Where is the proof Roman's Empire is called the Bloodline? That is badass as fuck.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Epico and Primo :lol


No Bro, it's the return of the man in your signature..

CODY RHODES :mark:


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

A Carlito return would save Raw tonight.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> And who would that be? Because it certainly isn't the guy you posted a gif of.


Yeah, probably not....But a man can dream


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DoubtGin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/732314735769726977
> OH MY WHAT A CREATIVE NEW MATCHUP WE GOT :cole


Wow, 3 weeks in a fucking row... Drink in that creative decision, man


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

If AJ fails to emphatically stand tall over Roman tonight, then this is a complete garbage storyline.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Same match again for the 19,343 time.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> These stable names are fucking terrible. :lmao
> 
> What happened to cool stable names like the nWo, DX, Wolfpac, etc?


One can only imagine and grimace on what the WWE would call them if the NWO debuted today.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THE SHIV said:


> If AJ fails to emphatically stand tall over Roman tonight, then this is a complete garbage storyline.


I predicted on page 9 that he will stand tall tonight. But, of course, that's only because it's the Raw before the PPV, and you know what that means..

:vince5


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> I predicted on page 9 that he will stand tall tonight. But, of course, that's only because it's the Raw before the PPV, and you know what that means..
> 
> :vince5


Oh yeah, everyone already knows the end of the story: numerous kick outs at two and everyone's "hero" standing tall. I just want him definitively laid out tonight. Its their last real chance because SD is an afterthought.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Won't this be the third debut of whatever they're calling themselves?


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Almost a hour to go


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

THE SHIV said:


> If AJ fails to emphatically stand tall over Roman tonight, then this is a complete garbage storyline.


Relax, even if he doesn't the storyline is still good.


----------



## Genesis. (Sep 10, 2015)

Great.... The usos Vs the club are booked for tonight, what is this the 3rd time this month?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rocketmansid said:


> Relax, even if he doesn't the storyline is still good.


If the same matches every week and same people standing tall every week is good, then it's a great storyline.


----------



## Genesis. (Sep 10, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> If the same matches every week and same people standing tall every week is good, then it's a great storyline.


Usos vs the club 3rd this month.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> If the same matches every week and same people standing tall every week is good, then it's a great storyline.


By that standard, it certainly is great, but it should be phenomenal.


----------



## Respect (Mar 31, 2016)

The Women's division is the strongest I've ever seen right now..


----------



## Richard Di Natale (Oct 11, 2015)

North Carolina hicks will cheer Cena's return like it's Steve Austin.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

What in the fuck is going on here?


----------



## Genesis. (Sep 10, 2015)

American_Nightmare said:


> What in the fuck is going on here?


lol what the hell.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Because I'm too lazy to look it up, what city is hosting RAW tonight?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

THE SHIV said:


> Because I'm too lazy to look it up, what city is hosting RAW tonight?


Greensboro, South Carolina


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

so they are either going for a straightjacket on a pole match for ambrose in an homage to Russo or a steel cage. I want the straight jacket on a pole personally lol.

Oooooh is Cena back tonight then?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Greensboro, South Carolina


Thank you. Sounds like another casual crowd.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Phaedra said:


> so they are either going for a straightjacket on a pole match for ambrose in an homage to Russo or a steel cage. I want the straight jacket on a pole personally lol.
> 
> Oooooh is Cena back tonight then?


Jericho/Ambrose in a straight-jacket steel cage match tonight could save us from the stupid Samoan shitheads/Club again. Though, the idea of a straight jacket steel cage match sounds awfullly TNA-esque.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Brock said:


> One can only imagine and grimace on what the WWE would call them if the NWO debuted today.


'The Rude Dudes.'


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

THE SHIV said:


> Thank you. Sounds like another casual crowd.


Shiv, who's the bubblegum chick in your ever changing sig?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Its about that time again


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Ambrose is likely face Jericho in a straitjacket match at extreme rules.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

I'll watch the first hour then the western conference finals, lol fuck this whack crowd


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

THE SHIV said:


> Thank you. Sounds like another casual crowd.


Its Greensboro, North Carolina. There is no such Greensboro, South Carolina they are however in Greenville,South Carolina for Smackdown tomorrow


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Rocketmansid said:


> Relax, even if he doesn't the storyline is still good.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I hope Owens will be wrestling tonight and not back stage with an injury just


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AJ will beat up Reigns tonight or on Smackdown since Reigns will get the pin at Extreme Rules.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

2 minutes until the show!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm already in a bad mood tonight. I know i'm making a mistake watching this. But i get to vent all my frustrations of the day over wrestling. it's good to vent lol.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Let the WWE fuckery begin


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Maybe we might get a cool exchange between The Club with Styles and Reigns to open the show.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh boy, I hope they show the same old shit tonight...I can go to bed early.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Rocketmansid said:


> 2 minutes until the show!


Who gives a flying fuck


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Here we go. One more Raw is here.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

do you reckon cena opens, goes all Hey what about that shane o'mac eh? cool huh? yeah? anybody? hello?


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Let the games begin!


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

LegendKilla15 said:


> Who gives a flying fuck


You since you're on the this thread??


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Not been sleeping too well hopefully first 30 minutes of Monday Night Snore will give me some much needed zzzzz's


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Shiv, who's the bubblegum chick in your ever changing sig?


Ana Cheri.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Gallows and Anderson should just crush the Usos permanently. Steel chairs and shit.

Bring us joy.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> AJ will beat up Reigns tonight or on Smackdown since Reigns will get the pin at Extreme Rules.


I thought that Balor was going to come up, beat down AJ and take over the Club. At least that way if AJ had to sit out a bit for injuries he'd have a feud to come back to.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

How crazy do we think Ric is going to be since they're in Greensboro? But I'm totally okay with AJ opening the show.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Starting off with the GOAT!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Monday Night Reruns :vince$


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

THE SHIV said:


> Ana Cheri.


You're a damn Champion.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Phaedra said:


> do you reckon cena opens, goes all Hey what about that shane o'mac eh? cool huh? yeah? anybody? hello?


He doesn't return until Memorial Day.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Another RAW is rematch? meh.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Wait, WTF?

"The Club" - What exactly have I missed? Don't WWE have a 50-man strong "creative" team. Who comes up with this shite?

Why the hell are they called "The club"? Sounds camp/a little bit gay. Doesn't exactly suit them


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

:flair3 RAW in Greens-BY GOD-boro North Carolina!!

Wooooooooo


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

[email protected] the straight-jacket photo of Ambrose in the OP...


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Usos vs. The Club again should be a stipulation match.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

It's officially "The Club"?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

They might do their big angle early before :chefcurry starts playing.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yeah let's show FUCKING TWEETS. :no:


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

The Club.....

Very creative.


----------



## Opinionated (Dec 16, 2015)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Not been sleeping too well hopefully first 30 minutes of Monday Night Snore will give me some much needed zzzzz's


I am not trying to be funny. I am genuinely watching Raw for this reason.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow that was like a minute straight of silence to open Raw


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

The Club is such an awkward name.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Wait, WTF?
> 
> "The Club" - What exactly have I missed? Don't WWE have a 50-man strong "creative" team. Who comes up with this shite?
> 
> Why the hell are they called "The club"? Sounds camp/a little bit gay. Doesn't exactly suit them


They are named after the turkey club


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

AJ, forget your lines?


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

THE SHIV said:


> Another RAW is rematch? meh.


Well I'm expecting KO vs. Dolph ziggler 1000.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

I think he just broke off what he was supposed to say because he forgot lol.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I feel like what they are doing with Roman and AJ is like Cena over Y2J and Angle in 2005


----------



## Piper's Pit (May 1, 2016)

Promo Interruption in

10

9

8

7

6.......


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Wow this segment is off to a bad start :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

That North Carolina Boos. :heston

John Cena part 2 :jbl His new name that I will only call him. Beelee Dat.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

New era? Rather than be organic, they're pushing that quite hard.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Roman Reigns is coming out. Time to reach for the remote.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

So a bunch of random tweets with on accusations on there at all? All good stuff but AJ is pissed off?

That's just a chance to promote twitter really. Pointless.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

AJ you need someones help to cut a promo because Miz and Jericho aint here to carry you


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

No AJ, nobody would confuse you with being a mastermind of anything.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Actually JBL I'm just bored of him right now, so eh.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Even mark cities hate reigns.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

What an ovation LOL 

Reigns is getting booed out of the building. And sorry JBL but Styles has faced way better than Reigns.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Damn them boos crazy.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Some ****** ass dude had a sign that said "Roman rules my empire". Must be Legit BOSS's brother.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

AJ inflating higher numbers than the WWE. :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

"When it Reigns it bores" sign... hahaha! CLASSIC!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> It's officially "The Club"?


Could be worse. :shrug


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

When it Reigns it bores, lol.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

"What an ovation!"

Is JBL actually retarded?


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

I was in the library a few weeks back. A lot louder than this crowd.

Although maybe they were pumping in fake crowd boo's/cheers within the first 5 minutes of me entering the library to give me a false impression, who knows these days...


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Theme song for AJ, Gallows, Anderson please


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Heath V said:


> You since you're on the this thread??


Stfu


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

WWE should just have Reigns go down the Floyd Mayweather route, be the face of the company that is seen as the villain, but they are doing that anyways.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

And Roman has a mic we're fucked


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

"Whether they love him or they hate him they're passionate about this man!" Theres the bullshit Cena line to address the boos "They're passionate Mygul!".


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

Holly shit Roman with the big pop/boo whatever it is.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

"We want Big Show" sign... I can't....


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Decent promo from AJ up until the hackneyed twitter tidbit in their effort to be mainstream.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

WWE really like the word "The"


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

We want :rollins


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

60,000 is a flat out lie. They haven't come that close to selling out the Tokyo Dome since like 2001.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Virtuoso mic battle incoming.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The Russo's corner?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

We want :rollins


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Rocketmansid said:


> He doesn't return until Memorial Day.


I don't know when that is but i suppose its not today then? 

hahahaha, we want rollins, 

YOU ARE DAMN FUCKING RIGHT WE WANT ROLLINS!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WE WANT ROLLINS CHANTS

:lmao :lmao :lmao

:rollins

LOVE IT.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

We Want Rollins Chants.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

We going to ignore AJ spent like 10 years in front of people who never bought a ticket and got papered in at the Impact Zone lol (least NXT pays for tix)


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

WE WANT ROLLINS.


----------



## NSWRUN (Dec 14, 2015)

WE WANT ROLLINS!!! My home city comes correct


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Has AJ ever heard of chapstick?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Headliner said:


> Some ****** ass dude had a sign that said "Roman rules my empire". Must be Legit BOSS's brother.


Prepare for butthurt and 'Negged' gifs.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

rofl they're both so bad on the mic. Need more Rollins chants.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:rollins

Shit mic work to start RAW. unk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:Cocky :sodone


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Phaedra said:


> *I don't know when that is but i suppose its not today then?
> *
> hahahaha, we want rollins,
> 
> YOU ARE DAMN FUCKING RIGHT WE WANT ROLLINS!!!


Nope.


----------



## ChristiansPeep13 (Mar 29, 2014)

Hate on Reigns all you want, but AJ is elevating this feud. Now sure, WWE is gonna put the most polarizing man in wrestling over, but still, it's fresh.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

A "We Want Big Show" sign near the front row. :tucky


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Look at the way Roman is talking that all heel talk


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Can we officially stop with the "AJ is bad on the mic" bullshit. He's just fine.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Enough of this already, we want Epico & Primo.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> They are named after the turkey club


Mmmmm :homer


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

They've Roman's character direction on point. Now just stop with the superhero booking and I'm down.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I like that Reigns... good shiet!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Bloodline!?


----------



## NSWRUN (Dec 14, 2015)

you know, I would take a Del Rio title reign over roman


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So Reigns is the face and just sucker punched AJ


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The South wants the heel Rollins to return over Roman and Styles. :heston

The real "Guy" :rollins


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

bloodline ... I just cringed inside of myself.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Oh god.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

The bloodline vs the club, hahaha this is funny as fuck.

Both coming over as weak as shit. Poor AJ and Roman


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao

What a trainwreck.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Crowd is completely shitting on this segment.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Why does that 1 Uso always wear his shirt the wrong way.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*I love the tension here!* :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Bloodline is watered down by inbreeding.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Styles is awesome, forget the naysayers the guy can talk and emote.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Reigns doesn't have it. Period. :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

John Cena wannabe part 2 will never be a babyface.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The man they really wanna see


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

AJ killed it on the mic until he was forced into the overly scripted twitter plug. 

When he is allowed to actually give a promo he is a good one. When its overly scripted...its still not as robotic as Reigns, but its not good.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

So ass backwards. The guys getting booed looking like the aggressors ready to fight while the face gets to play the cowards role again.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Not even mad because it shut them the fuck up ... they need to stick to brawling because their promo work is eh


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I hate the USOs


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

The bloodline? What was shitty Samoans trademarked already?


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

I like the direction the Roman Reigns character is going tbh


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

Good promo, i love the intensity in this feud.

But the Usos broh, the Usos should fuck off.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I like that Reigns... good shiet!


Indeed, that segment wasn't that bad after that awkward twitter bit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It's over. Stop, WWE.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

"The Bloodline" vs "The Club"

Fuck sake can't they come up with better names.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

My God the segment was so damn boring. I mean like really boring not just trying to be a smark while commenting boring.


----------



## Respect (Mar 31, 2016)

Roman Reigns needs to go away. I'm sick of him. I don't think I would even like him as a heel let alone the way they are trying to make him a 50/50 face heel combo. AJ is the face in this, he shouldn't be used as a pseudo heel.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Zayn/Cesaro :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:rollins > that segment

Save_Us_Seth


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> *The South wants the heel Rollins to return over Roman and Styles. :heston
> *
> The real "Guy" :rollins


Old school NWA was always known to have its top guy champions as heels so makes sense.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Wow, dat Miz pop.


Get the fucking belt off him.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Honestly, both AJ and Reigns were fine on the mic tonight. But neither of them stand out, and they probably never will.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Jesus Christ from Reigns to Miz, bad to worse.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

You know it's a slow start to Raw when Miz is looking better than the last segment..


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

Guess no-one told Styles that chair shots to the head are banned now lol.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

There is absolutely no reason why they couldn't have continued this IC Title program with Ryder as the champion.

No reason other than Vince wanted to troll the IWC with the Ryder Mania win and immediate title loss.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman still standīng tall. He won't later, but the audience will be watching the Warriors game.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

She is beautiful, great attitude too!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> "The Bloodline" vs "The Club"
> 
> Fuck sake can't they come up with better names.


Pretty soon they'll have a group called "The Group"


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Sami Zayn vs. Cesaro

MOTN...so ready for this. :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Barkley and Shaq pre-game > WWE :vince$


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I might go to sleep. nothing is going to happen on this show. nothing at all.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Why does that 1 Uso always wear his shirt the wrong way.


It's the only way Naomi can tell them the fuck apart.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Maryse, that thickness looks good on you. :banderas


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/732363181176168451



Roman Empire said:


> How crazy do we think Ric is going to be since they're in Greensboro? But I'm totally okay with AJ opening the show.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Sami vs. Cesaro could help get the fans pumped for RAW.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm only watching for the returns of Primo and Epico.

:heyman3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That segment is okay if it's a midcard feud. But not your TOP feud.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Why is Reigns not a heel? Goddamn, he's 20xs better doing heel work. 

Hate to say it, he seems like a good guy IRL, but he's natural as a heel.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Are we sure Thunder/Warriors can't start at 830 instead of 9?


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

WHERE THE HELL ARE STEPHS BOOBS ALREADY FFS?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

That was about as bad a promo as you can get. Roman's delivery is so, so, so awful. Zero passion and can't believe a word he says. It was really funny hearing him push "the Club" and "the bloodline" though rofl. Sounded so fucking stupid and once again shows you how desperate WWE is to brand shit.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Glad to see the Uso's face paint and attire has went dark. It was weird seeing them in bright colors in an intense feud. Hopefully all 3 of them have a character change to match though


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

NSWRUN said:


> you know, I would take a Del Rio title reign over roman


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Trifektah said:


> There is absolutely no reason why they couldn't have continued this IC Title program with Ryder as the champion.
> 
> No reason other than Vince wanted to troll the IWC with the Ryder Mania win and immediate title loss.


It should be with Owens as champion, then Sami Pins MIz for the title then Owens an say Sami never pinned me and they can feud until summerslam.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

"Passionate response" :lol

Go fuck yourself, Vince/JBL


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I can't see the Shane McMahon podcast being legit. I'm expecting a lot of fluffing, and not in a good way.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Wow. Roman Reigns actually delivered a very good promo. I'll be damned. Next thing you know, Eva Marie is going to wrestle a 4 star match :lol

Still geek booking for AJ though, goddamnit. That's NOT the way to build a rivalry.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Phaedra said:


> I might go to sleep. nothing is going to happen on this show. nothing at all.


Good night.0


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

No talent on the mic. unk took all of it with him.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

At this point raw is getting so bad that I would actually enjoy a Cena vs Orton feud instead.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I'm only watching for the returns of Primo and Epico.
> 
> :heyman3


I'm actually excited. Sure, the characters suck, but how many high flying tag teams do we have? Lucha Dragons, and that's it. They've shown they can put on good matches, and that's really what counts.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Steve Black Man said:


> Wow. Roman Reigns actually delivered a very good promo. I'll be damned. Next thing you know, Eva Marie is going to wrestle a 4 star match :lol
> 
> Still geek booking for AJ though, goddamnit. That's NOT the way to build a rivalry.


Yeah I agree Roman upper cutting him out the ring was lame and didn't make AJ look good after 's promo itself wasn't good, however overall this storyline has been pretty good and AJ has looked pretty impressive and looks like a credible challenger to the WHC.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I think Primo and Epico are going to be squashed by Corbin in their return..


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Man, what to people expect out of wrestling promos. Not everyone's the fucking Rock. They both carried themselves well and put across what they're about.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Godway said:


> That was about as bad a promo as you can get. Roman's delivery is so, so, so awful. Zero passion and can't believe a word he says. It was really funny hearing him push "the Club" and "the bloodline" though rofl. Sounded so fucking stupid and once again shows you how desperate WWE is to brand shit.


So basically as expected I didn't miss anything.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

finalnight said:


> At this point raw is getting so bad that I would actually enjoy a Cena vs Orton feud instead.


*Slap* No you fool, thats what they want you to think!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AJ getting punked again. :lol Obviously, they are going to stand tall later on, but still. Was that really necessary with how they've been booked the past month? They can't have one clean night?

:lol


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Oh shit at KO speaking French to Maryse.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

good to see Owens isn hurt


----------



## Legion (May 6, 2016)

Awesome to see KO, looks like he's alright, WWE dodged a bullet there


----------



## B316 (Feb 26, 2016)

KO! Yes!!!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Sami still has that fucking hat I see. I'm sorry, but I hate that thing.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Six Star Frog Splash? RVD must be coming in 2016!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Owens is the GOAT heel lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Slow motion 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/732363547741700096
I can't lie, that was kinda funny.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hopefully Owens isn't hurt, wonder if this will end in a tag match or Owens standing tall since Miz did on SD.


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

The two best Heels on the roster doing commentary.... yes!


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

InB4 "Wow KO Is killing it on commentary." 

He's good and fresh but a little overrated. He's not really that funny compared to most everybody I know (and you guys know) and his banter is predictable. Not exactly "killing it" but better then Cole I suppose.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Change that fucking theme. Change that fucking theme. Change that fucking theme. 
Change that fucking theme. Change that fucking theme. Change that fucking theme. 
Change that fucking theme. Change that fucking theme. Change that fucking theme. 
Change that fucking theme. Change that fucking theme. Change that fucking theme.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I do like the whole Bond thing that Cesaro is doing.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

KO on commentary is always gold.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Destroy him Cesaro!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Hoping for a Sasha sighting tonight. Please WWE!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Id love to see a triple threat match with Zayn, owens and Cesaro


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Miz just did a Chris Matthews Hardball laugh. 

Honestly guys. Kevin Owens need to be pushed to the top card. 

WWE has another Stone Cold under their belts and they don't even realize it. 


Kevin Owens vs Shane McMahon

has the potential to be the next

Austin vs McMahon


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

KO = GOAT HEEL!


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

With the way the injury bug is going, Sami might want to stop doing that goofy Arabian press fake-out deal. I'm just waiting for him to rupture his Achillies doing that.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao Owens just buried the match. "I don't care about this match at all."


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Jobber flippity shit. Wrestle damn it.

Flipping around for no reason is as bad as Orton headlocks.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

GODDAMNIT... Tag team match incoming.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Daemon_Rising said:


> InB4 "Wow KO Is killing it on commentary."
> 
> He's good and fresh but a little overrated. He's not really that funny compared to most everybody I know (and you guys know) and his banter is predictable. Not exactly "killing it" but better then Cole I suppose.


KO's banter are always funny. He isn't overrated and I enjoy his comments to Cole and Saxton plus other wrestlers.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Should be Owens and Cesaro vs Zayn and MIz


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Shane O Long


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ugh and here comes the predictable tag match announcement.... I want Sami vs Cesaro god damn it! not another fucking tag to add to the 5 already booked tonight.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Nice shoes Shane!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Tag Match lel!

:jet7


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Here comes the tag mattttchhhhhhhhh, here comes the tag match


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Stop popping for Shane please.

The McMahon's egos knowing that their angles gets the most pops = more segments. :kobefacepalm


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Shane playing that Teddy Long role.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey, a tag match. Shock.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Holla at ya playa, we need a tag team match now.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Glad to see Teddy Long Shane McMahon made this a tag team match. It was the right thing to do.

You feel me, playa?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another meaningless tag match.

:ha


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The camera work for this segment is bonkers.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

That was a good Teddy Long impression Shane.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Tag team match playas!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh ain't I ain't realize they were in NC tonight...should've went.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Owens :lol


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

And here comes the thickness..


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

This tag match again??


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow, a tag team match. I didn't see that one coming.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

He's the worst one! :heston


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

WWE sucks. They can't let go of Stephanie McMahon. 

She just brought this RAW to a screeching halt.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Owens and Zayn teaming up.:lol

The fuckery.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

OWENS AND ZAYN REUNITED OMG. FUCKING THANK YOU STEPH.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Teddy Long was doing this better.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

For all that this should of been a tag team match from the start.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

YES! A surprising fresh tag team match (instead of a rematch)! For once, Steph's decision>>>>>>Shane's decision


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They've literally turned Shane into Teddy Long.

Wow. This booking is at an all time low.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

HAHAHAHA

"HE'S THE WORST ONE!!"


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Okay, I need to see this. lol.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Stephanie just out-Longed Teddy Long :lol


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

steenerico!


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

The return of Kevin Steen and El Generico tag team.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

lel


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Rocketmansid said:


> KO's banter are always funny. He isn't overrated and I enjoy his comments to Cole and Saxton plus other wrestlers.


He's overrated simply because his marks believe he "kills it" by virtue of opening his mouth. I guess I shouldn't watch anymore, ignore me. I just find him samey now.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> He's the worst one! :heston


:kobelol


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Stephanie >>>>>>>>>>>>> Shane


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

ZachS22 said:


> Oh ain't I ain't realize they were in NC tonight...should've went.


I tried to get tickets but the good seats were gone so I settled on Smackdown tomorrow night


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Who spun the Raw Roulette wheel and landed on Strange Bedfellows?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

On the bright side Owens is out of the way so I can stop watching raw after this match and go back to playing uncharted or fallout


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> WWE really like the word "The"


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

On second hand now this is more interesting. The faces teaming with the heels, nice change of pace.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Stephanie needs to star in a porno.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

So...wait, after an Owens injury scare, they feel that the best thing to do is put him in another meaningless match.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

****** Alert. It's lady balls aka Steph McMahon herself.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Man, that Steph sure has ladyballs.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

"He's the worse one , he's the worse one!" Owens just saves this abomination week to week lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Daemon_Rising said:


> He's overrated simply because his marks believe he "kills it" by virtue of opening his mouth. I guess I shouldn't watch anymore, ignore me. I just find him samey now.


he does not kill it every time?

When has Owens ever not been gold on the mic. He is Rock and Austin good.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Daemon_Rising said:


> He's overrated simply because his marks believe he "kills it" by virtue of opening his mouth. I guess I shouldn't watch anymore, ignore me. I just find him samey now.


Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Hulk Hogan said:


> Stephanie needs to star in a porno.


Only love HH


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

THE SHIV said:


> Man, that Steph sure has ladyballs.


Knowing the WWE they will copywrite that term lol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm going to try this again, since nobody paid attention. 

Why aren't they doing a Kevin Owens vs Shane McMahon. 

renegade superstar gunning for the World championship vs the Owner of the Company who puts every obstacle in his way.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Steph's hotness burned a hole in my LED screen.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah why have Sami vs Cesaro that could be a MOTN when we can have yet another 30 minute tag team match that'll end in fuckery....

Everytime i watch Raw and SD i find myself watching tag matches throughout the show, wtf's this company's obsession with tag matches? Why don't they just abolish all singles matches and just strictly book tag matches? I'm sure that would make them happy. Just call it WWTTE world wrestling tag team entertainment.


----------



## bullshitter (Mar 23, 2016)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> Slow motion
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/732363547741700096
> I can't lie, that was kinda funny.



I can't lie, that made aj look fucking pathetic


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> he does he not kill it every time?
> 
> When has Owens ever not been gold on the mic. He is Rock and Austin good.


Pretty much proving my point here buddy 

Lol ignore me I HATE everything about this programme its not KO's fault he is on the screen right now.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They still selling tix for Extreme Rules?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Steph and Shane made this segment better because we'd rather see them upstage the wrestlers. :eyeroll


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Is Steph and Shane really the ones running RAW or...


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

gamegenie said:


> I'm going to try this again, since nobody paid attention.
> 
> Why aren't they doing a Kevin Owens vs Shane McMahon.
> 
> renegade superstar gunning for the World championship vs the Owner of the Company who puts every obstacle in his way.


Maybe because they just started interacting and we should give it a minute?

I want it too but stuff like this needs to be set-up over time.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Shane has C- mic skills, despite his overness.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

gamegenie said:


> I'm going to try this again, since nobody paid attention.
> 
> Why aren't they doing a Kevin Owens vs Shane McMahon.
> 
> renegade superstar gunning for the World championship vs the Owner of the Company who puts every obstacle in his way.


Because Shane is face and KO heel.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Pretty much proving my point here buddy


You didnt give an example of a bad Owens promo


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

So what are the matches today? Is this Raw worth it. I was just planning on tuning out to ER. After last weeks Raw left a sour taste in my mouth lol.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

gamegenie said:


> I'm going to try this again, since nobody paid attention.
> 
> Why aren't they doing a Kevin Owens vs Shane McMahon.
> 
> renegade superstar gunning for the World championship vs the Owner of the Company who puts every obstacle in his way.


Well mainly because they're locked in on McMahon vs. McMahon XXXXXVI for the summer.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"The McMahon show!" :vince5

"We are the stars damn it!" :vince3

"Look how hot my daughter is! Us billionaires sure love our daughters!" :vince


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cesaro is a FREAK.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm sorry the 12 kip ups in a row because "lol I'm talented" can fuck off. Cesaro's style as a face annoys the crap out of me.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

THE SHIV said:


> Steph and Shane made this segment better because we'd rather see them upstage the wrestlers. :eyeroll


From the crowd reactions they do.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Can we just have 3 hrs of KO . Please


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Actually on reflection I like the dynamic of this match.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> You didnt give an example of a bad Owens promo


I've liked every single one he has ever done, I just feel that they sit at 7/10 and are all samey.


----------



## NSWRUN (Dec 14, 2015)

"I liked you until I met you Byron", lol truth


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Hulk Hogan said:


> Stephanie needs to star in a porno.


She needs to star in the next Sister Act film....as the antagonist that the Catholic students dislike.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah why have Sami vs Cesaro that could be a MOTN when we can have yet another 30 minute tag team match that'll end in fuckery....
> 
> Everytime i watch Raw and SD i find myself watching tag matches throughout the show, wtf's this company's obsession with tag matches? Why don't they just abolish all singles matches and just strictly book tag matches?


Meaningless tag matches are the signature of this era, both the PG era and the "New Era."

:heyman6


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Knowing the WWE they will copywrite that term lol


Did she inherit her father's grapefruits?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

'do you hear what they're chanting at ya champ?' 

lol. owens. he just makes me laugh


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Make KO and Zayn tag champs like Matt Hardy and MVP


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Glad to see KO is fine.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Commercialmania


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Shout out to Kevin Owens for seeming like an actual human being. It's quite a feat on this show.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

@birthday_massacre

To be fair to KO, his banter in this match is much better than usual in my opinion, very funny stuff, I appreciate it. Just don't want him to over-do the commentary act really.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Vince says we'll call that kip up move by Cesaro, the Swisscubator!

:vince$


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Yay, another commercial.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

gaz0301 said:


> Actually on reflection I like the dynamic of this match.


I figured it be good with this group, especially KO/Sami.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wonder how long this sign will last:


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Raw = Meaningless Tag Matches and Pointless Angles, and teasing you with the forever notion of true change.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Nikki Bella/Stephanie McMahon both they need to do some sort of porn. It's not right to be so smokin' and not give back to the fans.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

if what russo says is true about writers deciding when they have the requisite amount of ad breaks, then why the fuck have the cut this somewhat intriguing match up like a bitch? we didn't even get five minutes of live tv there before we got an ad break. that's taking the piss on a huge level.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Daemon_Rising said:


> @birthday_massacre
> 
> To be fair to KO, his banter in this match is much better than usual in my opinion, very funny stuff, I appreciate it. Just don't want him to over-do the commentary act really.


Owens is the best trash talker in the WWE and I love how he always does it in the ring and to Cole. He is the only person in the WWE that has any real personality that doesnt come off as forced or fake.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fucking hate all these commercials


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Didn't they JUST come back from commercial?

:heyman6


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Surefire way to get fit. 

Do twenty pushups every time RAW has an ad break.


----------



## NSWRUN (Dec 14, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Wonder how long this sign will last:


This needed to be reposted, so I reposted as a quote. Ha, me thinks, so me head hurts


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

So what will Epico and Primo do tonight? And will they flop if Carlito isn't with them?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Wonder how long this sign will last:


Its already gone


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Hulk Hogan said:


> Nikki Bella/Stephanie McMahon both they need to do some sort of porn. It's not right to be so smokin' and not give back to the fans.


Playboy would have been great but I doubt that's going to happen in this day and age. 

Pretty sure Nikki would be the one to do a playboy spread.

Would let her shit in my hand.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> So what will Epico and Primo do tonight? And will they flop if Carlito isn't with them?


I completely fucking forgot the puerto rico tourist board were 'debuting' tonight. 

lmfao. i can hardly wait.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

It's a New Era, yes it is!


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> So what will Epico and Primo do tonight? And will they flop if Carlito isn't with them?


One thing's for sure: Carlito doesn't care. He's a body guy now.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Hulk Hogan said:


> Playboy would have been great but I doubt that's going to happen in this day and age.
> 
> Pretty sure Nikki would be the one to do a playboy spread.
> 
> Would let her shit in my hand.


Or if we are lucky it would be Dana Brooke


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Is it just me or does anyone else feel like Cesaro and Maryse has private time together off-screen?


----------



## Opinionated (Dec 16, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Shane has C- mic skills, despite his overness.


If that. Screw him and that stupid pointy thing he does with his hands


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> Owens is the best trash talker in the WWE and I love how he always does it in the ring and to Cole. He is the only person in the WWE that has any real personality that doesnt come off as forced or fake.


It's cool. Of all the things to bash, KO probably isn't the best to do on this forum as he does deliver, I totally get that.

I just think for a casual he is rather samey and not very nuanced. Could just be me though, but I don't see him as a GOAT level mic worker as many people do.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

KO is athletic af.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

DAMN this is a preview of babyface Kevin Owens, and it's predictably badass.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Or if we are lucky it would be Dana Brooke


If we're really lucky it would be Eva Marie or Alexa Bliss. 

That ass on bliss is bliss.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hulk Hogan said:


> .
> 
> Would let her shit in my hand.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Who has more endurance and athleticism, Owens or Reigns? :rollins


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Owens has been over with the IWC but he's slowly but surely starting to get over with casual fans. This crowd clearly loves him. He's going to be forced by fans into a face turn in another six months.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Daemon_Rising said:


> It's cool. Of all the things to bash, KO probably isn't the best to do on this forum as he does deliver, I totally get that.
> 
> I just think for a casual he is rather samey and not very nuanced. Could just be me though, but I don't see him as a GOAT level mic worker as many people do.


Not sure how anyone can think he is sameness especially when that fits Reigns to a T


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> Or if we are lucky it would be Dana Brooke


Dana? Meh bit manly and musuclar for my tastes. Would pay to see Nikki in Playboy though. Not that I have ever bought Playboy my self lol.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hulk Hogan said:


> birthday_massacre said:
> 
> 
> > Or if we are lucky it would be Dana Brooke
> ...


You mispelled "Becky". 

I would never leave my house.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Hulk Hogan said:


> Playboy would have been great but I doubt that's going to happen in this day and age.
> 
> Pretty sure Nikki would be the one to do a playboy spread.
> 
> *Would let her shit in my hand.*


Then what?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Way to make the IC Champ once again look like a geek.

:lmao


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

I wish they would actually book Miz a little stronger.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Then what?


Then throw it away brother, Hulk Hogan's hand isn't immortal.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Just for once can Miz not be the guy that takes the pin and his own finishers to top that off.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Hulk Hogan said:


> Nikki Bella/Stephanie McMahon both they need to do some sort of porn. It's not right to be so smokin' and not give back to the fans.


Porn is degrading. You have to really hate Nikki bella and Stephanie to want them to be in that crap. 

am I bloviating this?

Well look at Chyna, doing porn did her no good. =

look at Sunny,


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

KO is great. He's a magnificent heel.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> The Bloodline!?


Better that than The Family, since Wyatt already has dibs on that and whatnot. Plus, it sounds badass.



birthday_massacre said:


> So Reigns is THE GUY and just sucker punched AJ


FTFY. :y2j


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> Way to make the IC Champ once again look like a geek.
> 
> :lmao


So you know he's going to win.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> Or if we are lucky it would be Dana Brooke


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Hulk Hogan said:


> Nikki Bella/Stephanie McMahon both they need to do some sort of porn. It's not right to be so smokin' and not give back to the fans.


It should definitely be a WWE spoof scenario, Nikki goes to Stephanie's office to ask for a raise and Steph plays hardball and refuses to give her the raise. Then Nikki asks whats she have to do to get it, and well you can see where it goes from there. BEST.PORNO.EVER. 

The thickness in it would be phenomenal.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Who has more endurance and athleticism, Owens or Reigns? :rollins


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Can they ever make Miz look strong?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

3ku1 said:


> Dana? Meh bit manly and musuclar for my tastes. Would pay to see Nikki in Playboy though. Not that I have ever bought Playboy my self lol.


Did you see her semi nude pic that leaked? She looked amazing in it.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> Porn is degrading. You have to really hate Nikki bella and Stephanie to want them to be in that crap.
> 
> am I bloviating this?
> 
> ...


I obviously don't mean it in the degrading manner, brother. 

They're both beautiful, so was Chyna and so is Sunny.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> So you know he's going to win.


Of course.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DRINK IT IN MAN


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

What is the point of Miz being champion, this guy loses nonstop.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Jericho is such a great heel


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> Not sure how anyone can think he is sameness especially when that fits Reigns to a T


No Reigns has varied promo's, he just blows at them. KO is good to very good, but rather samey. Just me, that's cool. Although maybe all the other people tuning out just aren't really that drawn in by the product.

We all like to blame Reigns for making people leave, but also nobody is keeping viewers.

I don't think any of these new guys or NXT guys are as good as everyone here believes them to be.

I mean, just listen to Jericho *right now* Several levels of delivery above KO. It's unfair on Rocky/Y2J/Austin/Macho Man/Hogan/Flair to call KO GOAT level or call him 10/10, because he isn't.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Jericho blocked me on Twitter, the bastard. I'm actually kind of disappointed that I lost a way in which to experience the Gift of Jericho.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> It should definitely be a WWE spoof scenario, Nikki goes to Stephanie's office to ask for a raise and Steph plays hardball and refuses to give her the raise. Then Nikki asks whats she have to do to get it, and well you can see where it goes from there. BEST.PORNO.EVER.


Getting punished by Triple H with Stephanie joining in on the fun.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Epico and Primo gonna flop SO hard.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Loved Cesaro stealing Miz's finisher, but Miz should b protected a little more.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Don't talk to my bff Renee like that Jericho!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The jobbers are up next.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

"The Shining Stars". :lol

This is like their 4th of 938282th gimmick change. Just release or deport these two already.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Wonder how long this sign will last:


Not long, fan proably was kicked out the arena.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The most repeated sentence in these RAW threads, every Monday, are as follows.

3. Reigns sucks
2. They should do a brand split
1. KO is GOAT heel


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

As long as were being creepy mofos lol. For me Alexa, Nikki, Eva. Becky? Don't know why she does nothing for me. But its all subjective.


----------



## B316 (Feb 26, 2016)

The wait is finally over!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

"Ya feel me, fam?" :lol 

Epico n Primo v3 up next. Zzzzzz


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

:maury oh god i forgot about epico and primo, this will be hilarious


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

I swear this commentary team was created to make sure that new debuts have little to no chance of getting over. Cole acts like they're an annoyance, Byron being into anything immediately diminishes it, and JBL just fucking YELLS.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Yass shining stars time!! The only reason I stayed up to watch!!!!!

I'll let you all decide if I'm serious.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Whose jobbing to Primo and Epico? Lol.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I've never seen a tag team repackaged more than these two, how many times are we gonna get re-debuts for these two boring jokes?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

3ku1 said:


> As long as were being creepy mofos lol. For me Alexa, Nikki, Eva. Becky? Don't know why she does nothing for me. But its all subjective.


Yeah, maybe it's that orange hair and her accent. Her moaning would be pretty sweet and talking dirty.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Question is who gets the "honor" of being Epico and Primo's first wins in this new gimmick?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

witchblade000 said:


> Whose jobbing to Primo and Epico? Lol.


My bet Ascension


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I actually can't wait to see how fucking bad this is lol.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

These Overwatch ads have me so ready for the 24th!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Jobbers. Jobbers Everywhere.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Primo and Epico (v2) returns next!


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Epico and Primo gonna flop SO hard.


They have already.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else feel like Cesaro and Maryse has private time together off-screen?


Holy hell I wasn't going to say anything but they clearly were exchanging glances. I noticed it too towards the beginning of the tag match. I mean, she interacted with everyone to an extent but she was clearly honed in on Cesaro at times and neither could hide it. :lol


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Headliner said:


> "The Shining Stars". :lol
> 
> This is like their 4th of 938282th gimmick change. Just release or deport these two already.


Deport? They are from Puerto Rico. so wtf are you talking about


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Hulk Hogan said:


> Then throw it away brother, Hulk Hogan's hand isn't immortal.


Lol still anticlimactic though


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> It should definitely be a WWE spoof scenario, Nikki goes to Stephanie's office to ask for a raise and Steph plays hardball and refuses to give her the raise. Then Nikki asks whats she have to do to get it, and well you can see where it goes from there. BEST.PORNO.EVER.
> 
> The thickness in it would be phenomenal.


IMO, the best lesbian porn plot of all time followed by "I'll do anything to keep my job".


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I live 20 mins from where Extreme Rules will be this Sunday and they just aired a commercial saying tickets are still available.

:ha


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> Did you see her semi nude pic that leaked? She looked amazing in it.


I'm into her body, but it's her face that upsets me. Her lips look super fake, and that's the grossest thing a girl can do to herself imo...next to being a feminist.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

3ku1 said:


> As long as were being creepy mofos lol. For me Alexa, Nikki, Eva. Becky? Don't know why she does nothing for me. But its all subjective.


Same, Becky's like a cool cousin who I realize is empirically attractive but I don't feel any of that towards her.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Shining Stars remind me of these guys:


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

an other loss for social outcasts!


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

manstis1804 said:


> I swear this commentary team was created to make sure that new debuts have little to no chance of getting over. Cole acts like they're an annoyance, Byron being into anything immediately diminishes it, and JBL just fucking YELLS.


JBL's role is actually so we know they're meant to be face or not depending on what he YELLS. I think JBL could be more bearable with better co-commentary.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

This will be the most awkward segment since Grand Master Sexay returned and Roman gave the magic bean promo.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

I forgot for a moment AC was even on the main roster.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

Delbusto1 said:


> What is the point of Miz being champion, this guy loses nonstop.


Welcome to the WWE IC Championship booking since 2012.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Holy shit the silence.....


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Puerto Rico, y'all.*


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Lol still anticlimactic though


Maybe you ought to show the Hulkster how it's done. 

We took Andre the giant and slammed him in front of 93,000 fans and changed the face of professional wrestling. I'm sure we can do something with Nikki Bella's turd, brother.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

lol at sky promoting a summer of sport ... back to back cricket tests, golf and formula one ... it is not like the fucking euros and the olympics are happening at all eh? 

but yay for cricket, that's what the most important lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Are they gonna eat that flower and spit it in peoples faces?


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

The Shining Stars? Are WWE for Real tonight? Even Lillian thinks it's ridiculous she could barely say it without laughing.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

These guys are going to last 3 weeks. 2 if there's no Carlito.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

DOA as Fuck! :lol


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Why are these 2 still employed?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> I'm into her body, but it's her face that upsets me. Her lips look super fake, and that's the grossest thing a girl can do to herself imo...next to being a feminist.


Oh yeah her face is super plastic looking, I can see how that is a turn off for sure.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

"The Shining Stars" Must come back to WWC, at least they would shine there.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

It's already DEAD! Dead when the theme hit...sigh.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

And the crowd goes mild. Poor dudes.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else feel like Cesaro and Maryse has private time together off-screen?


I hope so. LOL. Miz surely doesn't deserve that fine piece of ass all to himself. Maryse is probably just an opportunist. Miz probably showers her with expensive gifts. 

Cesaro takes care of business. :cool2


----------



## Legion (May 6, 2016)

Already think they're gonna be a flop


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Local Jobbers! Could they finally be learning again?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

What is this crap? :lol


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Did they get any crowd reaction


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Savio Vega time!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I want to see WWE's generic name machine. :heston


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao This is going to be brutal for the month they stay with it.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice! Jobbers! I'm legit happy to see this. I'm weird.

Meanwhile Primo and Epico continue to get the worst characters in the history of characters.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

I thought they were going to come on bicycles or something.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Sandow was released and we have the fucking Colons doing this 100% garbage bullshit.

Seems fair.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Wtf who decided to package these guys in those vignettes and actually thought they were going to return and people would care?

That person should be fired.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

They actually got old school jobbers for them LMAO
And they get zero reaction


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

There's good reactions, bad reactions but the worst is no reaction. That's what we just saw.

Shining Stars....my ass.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Local Jobbers what the WWE need to end the 50/50 booking , and make stars


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Epico always looks so damn weird.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So these guys can get a squash match with jobbers but Anderson and Gallows can't?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KingCosmos said:


> Deport? They are from Puerto Rico. so wtf are you talking about


I like when people take me seriously and over analyze a simple joke. :kobe8


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

The Shinning Stars characters make no sense.


----------



## gamer1035 (Jun 12, 2008)

These guys are gonna be jobbers so quick. The gimmick isnt even a gimmick. Just 2 random guys from puerto rico


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

4 jobbers in the ring.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Micheal Cole calling MOVES tonight? That was a decent brainbuster.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 05/16 - It's About To Get Extreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeme (LEL)*



Hulk Hogan said:


> Maybe you ought to show the Hulkster how it's done.
> 
> We took Andre the giant and slammed him in front of 93,000 fans and changed the face of professional wrestling. I'm sure we can do something with Nikki Bella's turd, brother.


Nikki doesn't do "turds", brother, she produces caviar.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

So which one of these jobbers is the next Daniel Bryan?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 05/16 -*

Yup I'm out. Just gonna DVR the rest of raw and play some uncharted or fallout


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why isn't Bruiser Brody in the HOF?


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 05/16 - It's About To Get Extreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeme (LEL)*



Delbusto1 said:


> What is the point of Miz being champion, this guy loses nonstop.


It's called cowardly heel. Miz beat Zach Ryder. That means Miz accomplished nothing and the IC title is worthless at the moment.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 05/16 - It's About To Get Extreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeme (LEL)*



birthday_massacre said:


> They actually got old school jobbers for them LMAO
> And they get zero reaction


everyone is probably like me saying 'oh boy' and wondering how to call Al. 

wtf, my jaw is on the floor.


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

Not gonna lie at first glance i thought Scott Jackson was Adam Cole.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Their attire is so basic looking. :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey Ascension, looks like you're going to need a new finish.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I already miss Los Matadores.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What the fuck was that???????


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

That was a nice finisher I'm not even gonna lie.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Worst tag finisher ever


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I'd still take this guys over the Usos.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That was the Ascension's finisher.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

The Shinning Stars v. he North Carolinians.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Regresen a Puerto Rico!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

These guys are heels because they aren't from the mainland US and intersperse Spanish in their spoken words. What an amazing reason to be heels. :eyeroll


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

These guys are terrible


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

SpeedStick said:


> Local Jobbers what the WWE need to end the 50/50 booking , and make stars


Agreed.

Too bad they used them to put over other jobbers.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Why did these two not get released.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wait isn't that The Ascension's tag finisher?


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> So which one of these jobbers is the next Daniel Bryan?


:lmao

Doesn't matter they are both Shining Stars


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

They make me want to never go there.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Come to Puerto Rico, y'all!*


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

That was actually a really good debut.

Epico's butterfly gutbuster was sweet.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Good to see Cory Hollis and John Skylar get the call up from NXT. They deserve it.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Brian Kennedy is a future main eventer.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Puerto Rico AKA the crime-ridden, Super Chapter 9 bankrupt shithole where the great Bruiser Brody was murdered. :ugh

And :evans at Carlito's brother and cousin still being unable to draw crickets.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

so...they're promising to bring abject poverty everywhere they go? Will they throw trash into the ring? That's Puerto Rico. Become a state already...


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

TOTAL ELIMINATION!

This is awful but whatevs I like these guys for some reason.


----------



## Hell in a Cage (Feb 16, 2016)

Those jobbers were John Skyler and Corey Hollis, they get jobbed out on NXT all the time! 

If they are going to give them different names, maybe don't get them to wear their personalised tights!


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

If the fans that supposedly detested Romans push were smart enough to give Reigns this type of reception, he'd be out of the title picture before fall.




Decent showing by Epico/Primo though. Just no one gives a damn :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Delbusto1 said:


> Epico always looks so damn weird.


Primo was always my fav and the one I feel could get a decent singles run.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

That was lame.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Repackage a tag team and have them face locals? This isn't WWE....is it? Surprised. 

Seriously though.....I used to love that back in the day. (Debuts vs locals)


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

Whats the point of bringing back Primo and Epico with exactly the same gimmick they had when they debuted?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Wait isn't that The Ascension's tag finisher?


I was just thinking the same thing. I guess it was taken once Konnor got suspended.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> Local Jobbers! Could they finally be learning again?


That's the only positive thing I saw about that match.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

crowd got constipated they give so little shit about these two


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

This is more of an embarrassment to porto rico than their drug trafficking history


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

Oh no. I wanted all of this to be good but it is very bad.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bruiser Brody > Shining Stars


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Not sold on this tag team gimmick. I am however, enjoying the show, but that whiskey has flowed already.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

i'm still speechless.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Rocketmansid said:


> Brian Kennedy is a future main eventer.


Maybe they named him that so they could make fun of Brian Kendrick and Mr. Kennedy at the same time?


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Yeah I do not see these two guys lasting long.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Primo really looks like his brother since he has aged


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

They just proved true the old adage that you can't put lipstick on a pig. No bueno.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> That was actually a really good debut.
> 
> Epico's butterfly gutbuster was sweet.


Always been good ring workers, but I don't think anybody was really looking at that though, it was the awkward music and dual promo's which will be remembered (as being below average). Shit gimmick again for them, unfortunately, as I always liked them. 

Also where the hell is Carlito?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Their finisher...is the same name...as their team.

My God, WWE, creative much?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Delbusto1 said:


> Epico always looks so damn weird.


Primo and Epico both look weird. 

I wish WWE had the Hodgetwins as a tag-team. 










WWE would be making ALL KINDS of GAINS.:curry2


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Not sure why but Primo looks like Carlton to me.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

gaz0301 said:


> JBL's role is actually so we know they're meant to be face or not depending on what he YELLS. I think JBL could be more bearable with better co-commentary.


Not really. When Los Matadores debuted, obviously faces, he yelled OLE and all that crap like he was their biggest fan. He did the same thing tonight, when they're obviously heels.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Rocketmansid said:


> Brian Kennedy is a future main eventer.





Lok said:


> Repackage a tag team and have them face locals? This isn't WWE....is it? Surprised.
> 
> Seriously though.....I used to love that back in the day. (Debuts vs locals)


Same. Now they need to fix The Ascension and let Cody be a Rhodes.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Yeah, I think I'm going to the local bar to watch the ball game instead. :lol


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I am late as hell since Ive been busy: but I really hope AMC shoves all in with Preacher. Preacher the comic series is really dark but usually intelligently written stuff that if done right would make good tv. I think of Breaking Bad which featured some of the best television we have seen(for me in particular the Walt/Gus chase/payoff and the non-filler of the final season particularly Ozymandias), but according to Gilligan as good as BB ended up being: AMC apparently fucked him abit towards the end. Hope AMC doesn't puss out or fuck Preacher. AMC has shown they have a set but I wonder how this will be handled on network tv.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Savio Vega time!








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/732372342374989825


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Dear mercy please no.. please no..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Actually can't wait til Cena comes back... And yes, I know I just said those words.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

THE SHIV said:


> They just proved true the old adage that you can't put lipstick on a pig. No bueno.


The Shining Stars:










+ Hi Shiv how are you.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

At least 2 weeks away to listen to that stupid music again


----------



## Piper's Pit (May 1, 2016)

Good to see local jobbers brought in to be squashed. The sensible way to build guys/girls up.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Their finisher...is the same name...as their team.
> 
> My God, WWE, creative much?


The Shining Star hits the.. SHINING STAR?


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

gamegenie said:


> Primo and Epico both look weird.
> 
> I wish WWE had the Hodgetwins as a tag-team.
> 
> ...


I'd be for it, one night only, just to see Hodge Twins busted open, bloody, and smashed through two different announce tables each. I hate these bros.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Put the tag division on notice. Lol. Does Vince really think trolling the audience = funny?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

R.I.P. in pieces Mitch. :'(


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh good. We get some more potted plant and jacket arguing.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

"Scared Jacket" ... Really Byron? His jacket is *sacred*?Really?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I wonder if that wacky Ambrose is going to give Jericho a lite-brite straight jacket as a peace offering. :hmm:


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Their finisher...is the same name...as their team.
> 
> My God, WWE, creative much?


Maybe they're big Black Sabbath fans.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

"Ambrose isn't over" - Reigns fans


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Does anyone else just think "Ahhh fuuuuck...." whenever Dean's music hits? The guy is so fucking awful and cringeworthy. Get this Foley/Piper wannabe off my screen.

And someone please tell the guy his attire is fucking awful, this isn't ECW.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Justice for Mitch/Cutting for Mitch.


----------



## Biogoji (Jan 14, 2015)

I kinda liked them 

Epico and Primo not Ambrose and Jericho.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm not sure how Ambrose is still as over as he is after his booking the past year


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Damn, jobber goofy lame Dean Ambrose getting a better positive reaction than the other faces that have been out there so far.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Looking forward to this.


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

So what is primo and epico's heel gimmick, They want to go on vacation?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Its because you're an American psycho, you lunatic.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

mansofa said:


> So what is primo and epico's heel gimmick, They want to go on vacation?


WWE logic makes them Heels because they are from Puerto Rico


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

SAMCRO said:


> Does anyone else just think "Ahhh fuuuuck...." whenever Dean's music hits? The guy is so fucking awful and cringeworthy. Get this Foley/Piper wannabe off my screen.


I think he is worse than Reigns, but that's only because he is more exposed right now (yes more exposed as Reigns has been pulled in a bit even as champ).

To be honest The Shield really weren't all that much when it produced Reigns and Ambrose who are really difficult to watch.

Rollins should never have been part of it, huge mistake Seth you doofus. Just held you back.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

mansofa said:


> So what is primo and epico's heel gimmick, They want to go on vacation?


are they heels?

have they done anything to indicate they are either/or?


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> Does anyone else just think "Ahhh fuuuuck...." whenever Dean's music hits? The guy is so fucking awful and cringeworthy. Get this Foley/Piper wannabe off my screen.
> 
> And someone please tell the guy his attire is fucking awful, this isn't ECW.


I'm not really there with you, but Jericho has outshone him big time in this feud.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Quiet, quiet, quiet, quiet....LEL

CLASSIC Y2J!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Jericho is so fucking good as a heel.

"Quiet! Quiet! Quiet!"


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Can't believe you have Dean Ambrose and Chris Jericho and the feud is over a fucking jacket.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Roxinius said:


> I'm not sure how Ambrose is still as over as he is after his booking the past year


Hairdryer pops?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

mansofa said:


> So what is primo and epico's heel gimmick, They want to go on vacation?


They're tour guides from hell? 
They're Hawaiian wannabes?
They're wanting a remake of Elvis' Blue Hawaii?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I still mark when Jericho says "Idiot":lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I love the way Jericho say's "You stupid idiot" :lol


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

mansofa said:


> So what is primo and epico's heel gimmick, They want to go on vacation?


They bashed other countries in their Vignettes .



"Leave your filthy country and come to Puerto Rico!"


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Daemon_Rising said:


> The Shining Stars:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. I'm okay. This made my night. :lol


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

$15,000, that's a lot of booty to pound Jericho.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> I'd be for it, one night only, just to see Hodge Twins busted open, bloody, and smashed through two different announce tables each. I hate these bros.


lmao. why you hate them? 

You not vegan are you? Because I know they shitted on vegans pretty damn hard this year.


----------



## NSWRUN (Dec 14, 2015)

https://twitter.com/WAManeuver/status/732362641344233473/photo/1


hahah this is good


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Jericho's telling the truth. Get this dude a bottle of Grey Goose and he's a lunatic.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Jericho is the goat


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

These two have no chemistry but considering they're feuding about a damn jacket, I can't blame them. Jericho is making an effort at least.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Please give this Jericho a title run.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Please give this Jericho a title run.


Yes.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DRINK IT IN, DEAN.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Steel Cage!


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

THE SHIV said:


> Thank you. I'm okay. This made my night. :lol


Haha I liked how one is laughing and one is like "Hmmm, dickhead". Thought you might like.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

LEL Y2J... Y2J and KO has been saving Raw all year!


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

Too many basic bitches hating on Dean Ambrose.

People that hate on him are the same reason why guys like Reigns are pushed. In the words of Chris Jerhico, "You stupid idiots".


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Looks like WCW's old Chamber of Horrors, lol.

Just need the electric chair to drop from the ceiling.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Really good segment.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:heston that fucking horror music. Dean the 'lunatic'.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

The music tho


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

This music! :lmao


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

NSWRUN said:


> https://twitter.com/WAManeuver/status/732362641344233473/photo/1
> 
> 
> hahah this is good


It's like my mind...on paper.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The steel cage music is LIT.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Jericho is just embarrassing Ambrose on the mic.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Wtf is up with the Friday the 13th-esq music. :lmao


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Ambrose better seal his ass shut if that's what Jericho's wants do to it.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:HA


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Asylum Match, I can dig this.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol Asylum match?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Dean Ambrose is making his own gimmick matches? :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*"WHAT IS THIS!?!?"*


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

This is bad. Time for men's league game. Lolll


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What:lmao

I can't.:sodone


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Random ass mop-&-bucket in a asylum match.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

This is fuggin awesome!


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

Ain't Jericho talent enhancement? but he's doing a better job in this feud than Ambrose


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

this is gonna be awesome :mark:


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

What is with this psycho killer jason vorhees music


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

I hope they play this music throughout the entire match at ER, it's funky as fuck.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm dying of laughter. :lmao

When did wrestling get so corny?

:lmao


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

FUCK YEAH, NUNCHUCKS!


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Ambrose got bars


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Shoudn't the heel who lost last go around be asking the victorious face for a rematch and not the other way around?

Worth noting too by the way this is easily Jericho's best run since Honest Man despite the weird physique. (On a side note: very easy to forget the sick shape Jericho was in around 07-08 including those really sick forearms)


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

This could be fun.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

A fuckin' bucket hanging on the top of the cell. :Rollins


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> :heston that fucking horror music. Dean the 'lunatic'.


I legit was waiting for Jason Vorhees to pop up. :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just give Dean a lobotomy and end this madness.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

This is Jericho's best run since 2008. What a great man. Fuck this geek Dean. He's been booked so bad I don't give a shit about him anymore. :frown2:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

How (not) surprising is it that semi-half-timer Jeri-GOAT is the best thing on their show?

Jericho for champ!


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Quietest crowd in a long time too btw


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

This background music is doing no favors for Ambrose's promo. :lmao


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

I hope these weapons are actually used and not just for show.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

A cage with no doors


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

LMAO this is so early 90s WCW it hurts. I can't tell if I love or hate it.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

This music is just fucking hilarious.


----------



## Legion (May 6, 2016)

Awesome segment, I think I'm seriously gonna dig this match


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Think I saw some nunchucks, they need to get Drago up in that bitch.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

_Extreme Rematch Rules_

Reigns-Styles
Jericho-Ambrose
Zayn-Owens/Miz-Cesaro
Natty-Charlotte


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

ShowStopper said:


> When did wrestling get so corny?
> 
> :lmao


Since the beginning?


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

I don't understand why Jericho is still wrestling. I never liked him back in the WCW days and I don't like him now. He's just a vanilla midget. 

Also, sorry but I can't take Dean seriously. He is not intimidating at all.


----------



## NSWRUN (Dec 14, 2015)

that segment was terrible


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh God, they're actually playing horror movie-styled music during Ambrose's promo. Well, good job on making him The Lunatic Cringe, WWE. :lol


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

All of those trinkets at the top of the cage and none of them will be used :lmao That damn horror jingle with the music was more comical than anything. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Smarky Smark said:


> This is Jericho's best run since 2008. What a great man. Fuck this geek Dean. He's been booked so bad I don't give a shit about him anymore. :frown2:


He hasn't been booked perfect but not that bad.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SpeedStick said:


> A cage with no doors


Except it has a door.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> I'm dying of laughter. :lmao
> *
> When did wrestling get so corny?*
> 
> :lmao


When marks gave Vince all of their attention and let WWF/E be the sole survivor.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

I thought that was a pretty good Ambrose promo, darker, less goofy.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

WWE COPYING LEATHAL LOCKDOWN HAHHAHAHA


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Music was trash, but Ambrose's promo was cool as fuck and I'm looking forward to the match itself.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

I like dark Ambrose, but his hair makes me hard to take him seriously sometimes. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

virus21 said:


> Since the beginning?


Not this bad.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

That segment was great, showed the sadistic side of Ambrose.

That erie music should be altered and used as Ambrose's entrance music. The current one does not suit his character at all.


----------



## Biogoji (Jan 14, 2015)

Delbusto1 said:


> Think I saw some nunchucks, they need to get Drago up in that bitch.


They could get Steve Blackman to do a run in.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

So this is like the Clockwork Orange funhouse or whatever it was called Raven match


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The music was like a reject theme from a Child's play movie. That was hilarious.


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

EMGESP said:


> I don't understand why Jericho is still wrestling. I never liked him back in the WCW days and I don't like him now. He's just a *vanilla midget*.
> 
> Also, sorry but I can't take Dean seriously. He is not intimidating at all.



Only idiots use this term. you idiot!


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Oh God, they're actually playing horror movie-styled music during Ambrose's promo. Well, good job on making him The Lunatic Cringe, WWE.


Dean was dropping some serious bars man.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

They have Lana look-a-like in the crowd


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

EMGESP said:


> I don't understand why Jericho is still wrestling. I never liked him back in the WCW days and I don't like him now. He's just a vanilla midget.
> 
> Also, sorry but I can't take Dean seriously. He is not intimidating at all.


Please stop watching, if one of the most charismatic wrestlers of all times is Vanilla you're a fucking stupid retarded moronic idiot.

anw, is it too late for Ambrose to act serious? that should have been his character.. always.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Headliner said:


> I still mark when Jericho says "YOU STUPID IDIOT!!!":lol


FTFY. :y2j


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

manchesterdud said:


> WWE COPYING LEATHAL LOCKDOWN HAHHAHAHA


Which is coping Wargames, so..............


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

'The E' is finally making me care about Ambrose, for the first time since The Shield disbanded... let's see if it lasts..


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That wannabe Psycho music. :lmao I hope the patented New Day Dildos are weapons too.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

What up Mitch, how's it hanging?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

JBL seems very confused :lol


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

manstis1804 said:


> LMAO this is so early 90s WCW it hurts. I can't tell if I love or hate it.


Actually this is more like TNA post 2005.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

I wan't to know the rules. Like do you have to be sectioned to lose?

Did he explain it and I just missed it?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, that, was a good promo segment! Surprisingly good actually. For a moment, I was actually wanting to see the PPV.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

So which one of those weapons will Finn bring out for his match at the next Takeover?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

RapShepard said:


> So this is like the Clockwork Orange funhouse or whatever it was called Raven match


Clockwork Orange House of Fun


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> Except it has a door.


:lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

the plant :lmao


----------



## Legion (May 6, 2016)

Hopefully Ambrose stays this dark, I like this side of him a lot better


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

I don't know what was worse, the cringey "Horror" music that played while he talked or the fact that among those "Deadly" objects was a literal broom, bucket and a potted plant. :lol :lol :lol


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Ambrose is beyond cringe


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

I actually thought it was good promo and decent segment. Kinda captivating.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow you go Dana.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Whoa.

I didn't know Dana Brooke had all THAT going on.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

That music though.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WCW 2000 is back. :mark:

:ha


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Dana Brooke acting like a teenage girl


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DANA'S BEWBZ :banderas


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Mmmmmmm Becky.....


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Holy BOOBS


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Forced to twerk
Pwned on national television


That guy gets no breaks.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

A young Natalya? She's a nice PAWG!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

am I wrong for saying this but. 

Dana Brook looks like a real woman compared to the rest of the female roster. 

Could someone please tell me why?


Edit: save for Natalya who also look like a real woman.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Dana Brooke is the best woman on the mic in the company. I wish she changed back to her old attire.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Dana Brooke is a great bitchy heel.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Not this bad.



If I may ask: what is this"not this bad" in reference to bud?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

C'mon, Dana. That guy deserved his head patted.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

WHERE IS SASHA!?!?!? Have they even addressed this question? I mean shes not been seen in anything except that dumb pizza ad last week since the Raw after WM. I mean did she just give up on her career and decide she doesn't wanna be womens champion? I mean what the fuck's the deal? The most over diva on the roster and shes in the back not doing anything? This fucking company....

Even if they wanna hold off on her winning the title until SS at least give her a fucking filler feud in the mean time, instead of just having her randomly disappear until Charlotte's done feuding with Natalya.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Dana Brooke = best character on WWE TV


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

please dont break my butt


----------



## Respect (Mar 31, 2016)

Ambrose vs Jericho is gold. I loved that promo. Hopefully the match delivers on Sunday at Extreme Rules..


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

virus21 said:


> Clockwork Orange House of Fun


Thank you I knew it was something like that. Good to see them giving Ambrose his own match. Now hopefully he wins it, for some reason guys have a hard time winning matches they create lol


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Im actually enjoying Camp WWE. Thought i would hate it but the first two episodes are pretty funny.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Dana Brooke is hot as fuck


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Trifektah said:


> Dana Brooke = best character on WWE TV


:frown2:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Time for Becky to do her weekly make someone look good match.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> am I wrong for saying this but.
> 
> Dana Brook looks like a real woman compared to the rest of the female roster.
> 
> ...


They aren't stick figures?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WrestlingOracle said:


> If I may ask: what is this"not this bad" in reference to bud?


Wrestling being this over the top corny.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Dana would've been the best Diva's champ.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> So this is like the Clockwork Orange funhouse or whatever it was called Raven match


He had one with DDP at Slamboree 1998 called the Bowery match or something. It was pretty damn good, which is a given with the talent involved. Ambrose and Jericho could do a great version of that if Ambrose isn't too much of a goof in the match.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I have a feeling Sasha well be released. Dana is ok on the mic. Better then most on the roster. Def a better Charlotte. I think the Division is just waiting for Alexa to take over.


----------



## gamer1035 (Jun 12, 2008)

They are the ugliest divas


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

WWE creative loves ripping off mean girls for their female heels


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Dana v Maryse is required please.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Cesaro Section said:


> I don't know what was worse, the cringey "Horror" music that played while he talked or the fact that among those "Deadly" objects was a literal broom, bucket and a potted plant. [emoji38] [emoji38] :lol


Aye you could sodomize the fuck out of somebody with a broom. Some basketball players just got in trouble for that


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

What was Dana laughing at and those nerds laughing with her? I didn't understand that.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Dana's segment just solidified it. 

This may be the most awkward RAW I've ever seen, and I've seen some awkward shit.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Hopefully the Asylum match won't be as corny or hokey as Abdullah the Butcher getting "electrocuted" in a WCW ring.


----------



## Respect (Mar 31, 2016)

I hope Dana Brooke isn't buried tonight. Not to say I like her more than Lynch, but I don't want her to job this soon. Lynch has been jobbing for a while now so a loss won't hurt her as much..


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

THE SHIV said:


> Time for Becky to do her weekly make someone look good match.


Wish she come make me look good. 0


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> JBL seems very confused :lol


Nice sig, hope it leads to something.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

mansofa said:


> Only idiots use this term. you idiot!


Well, it perfectly describes what Jericho is.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

SAMCRO said:


> WHERE IS SASHA!?!?!? Have they even addressed this question? I mean shes not been seen in anything except that dumb pizza ad last week since the Raw after WM. I mean did she just give up on her career and decide she doesn't wanna be womens champion?


I've been wondering the same. If she doesn't show up tonight it will be 4 weeks that she hasn't been on the show.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

My girl Becky is here!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

first things first. wwe, you could do with investing in a oxford english dictionary subscription. if you had one you could look up asylum and note that the word means, safe place. 

second, what the fuck are the rules then? when does an 'asylum' match finish? do you need to climb up the cage to get weapons? is it over when your opponent is in a straight jacket? or is entirely incapacitated?

third. mental illness isn't exactly something to joke about. banding about the word lunatic and bad stigma the way they are is at best grossly insensitive. 

yeah i know its wrestling but still, i'm not into this whole lunatic thing. i liked when ambrose challenged miz on it and asked him if he thought calling his sanity into question and what medications he is on was funny. because it wasn't and it isn't. he's not mentally ill, they need to fucking drop it, its ruining him. He's a fighter, he's someone who got left behind by a society that didn't want him, brought up on streets that were meaner than any fucking big guy they can bring on. ambrose should be fearless, appear a little unhinged to some people just because he'd do anything to survive and sink to levels that perhaps others wouldn't, go over the line a few times, a short fuse perhaps, but this mentally ill thing, it is totally wrong.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I LOVE that WWE has given Dean his own match  That's so cool. LOL I loved that there was a pot plant up there, hopefully Chris is the one who gets it busted over his head this time :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Becky Ambrose about to put over no talent.


----------



## Respect (Mar 31, 2016)

I'm not seeing a problem with this Raw like others are. I think it's been a better show than the norm.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

It's good to see Dana back in the ring. I was worried for a moment her in-ring career was going to be sidetracked for an indefinite time.

On that note, Bex and Dana in the ring together. :done


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Prayer Police said:


> C'mon, Dana. That guy deserved his head patted.


She knew he'd spray his shorts if he got any physical contact from her, didn't want to give him the satisfaction.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Becky and Dana :mark:


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

EnD... after tonight gona stand for Eva and Dana.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Dana Dude face isn't gonna be pushed as the new Beth Phoenix is she?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Im not really sure ehat ppls obsession with BEcky is atm. She has a had a few bad matches in a row. I saw her botch last week againgst Emma. I am not saying shes not a talent she is. But I Think some are overrating her a tad, but thats jmo. But shes the IWC darling at present, so I am prepared for the backlash lol. Dana looks like a an athelete the womens division needs that.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I totally forgot Dana's theme after all those times coming out to Emma's music.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Dana, good LAWD. kada


----------



## Respect (Mar 31, 2016)

Hysteria said:


> It's good to see Dana back in the ring. I was worried for a moment her in-ring career was going to be sidetracked for an indefinite time.


I agree. She's awesome and deserves to be in the WWE.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

I can't deal with this :lmao

I've been watching this quite on and off, but Jesus fuck, an "Ambrose Asylum" with potted plants and fire extinguishers and straight jackets hanging above the cage? Don't do this to me, please :lmao

Anyway, I've been shying away from the "Lunatic Cringe" nickname for the longest time, because I really like Dean Ambrose, but I fully embrace it now. The direction they have had him going for the last 2 years can really only be described as "Lunatic Cringe" indeed.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Honestly, if Dean had announced his name was Charles Lee Ray with that hilarious horror jingle playing and stated that he wanted Jerichos body, would anyone have felt it was out of place?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Mother of God Dana is sexy as hell.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Damn, gotta admit I love that thickness Dana got on her.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Dana maximising every second of time. She "gets it". Something the current WWE Champ doesn't.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Damn Dana kada


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Dana is so gorgeous.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bae-na Brooke with dem bitchy standards. >

Shame that Team END is already out of commission due to Emma's back injury, but at least this gives Dana a chance to shine on her own.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

> Shaq GUARANTEES SIXERS DON’T Get First Pick


#Rigged , Get ready to cry philly


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

etrbaby said:


> Please stop watching, if one of the most charismatic wrestlers of all times is Vanilla you're a fucking stupid retarded moronic idiot.
> 
> anw, is it too late for Ambrose to act serious? that should have been his character.. always.



Jericho is an egomaniac who thinks he was as popular as Hulk Hogan, The Rock and Stone Cold. He was as they say a B+ player at best. 

What I mean when I say I can't take Dean seriously is that he isn't threatening/intimidating. I wouldn't be scared to go 1:1 against him and that is an issue as I don't consider myself the toughest guy out there.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

mansofa said:


> WWE creative loves ripping off mean girls for their female heels


Mean Girls ripped off 

Trish vs Lita

Sable vs Torrie Wilson

Victoria vs Molly Holly

Jacqueline vs Sable.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Dana Brooks is manly :bearer


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

Who ever wins this match is my future wife.... I just wont tell my existing wife this


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

this is actually Dana's third match since October when she got hurt. First was on SD, second a house show, and now this

Kept herself in good shape


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Is Emma really hurt? Or is it kayfabe? Sux if she's legit injured...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

manstis1804 said:


> He had one with DDP at Slamboree 1998 called the Bowery match or something. It was pretty damn good, which is a given with the talent involved. Ambrose and Jericho could do a great version of that if Ambrose isn't too much of a goof in the match.


Never seen the WCW version. I was referring to the TNA version. It had a singular wall with weapons on it that you could use and stuff. But I will check out that DDP match later tonight.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

SpeedStick said:


> #Rigged , Get ready to cry philly


Out goes Kobe. In comes Simmons. :vince$


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Someone needs to tell Dana thats Natalya's attire she has on.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Dana is a bit manly. Therefor I dont find her that attractive haha. But I am enjoying her.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Mra22 said:


> Dana Brooks is manly :bearer


Uhhhhh, have you met Lady Balls?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Brooke is fucking horrible.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Can someone "create some separation" between Byron and his headset?


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Dana Brooke is so, so fucking hot.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

telegraph that slam a little earlier next time...


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Becky is so adorable <3


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I wonder if Sasha is still hurt. That tiny frame of her's and the way she wrestles, I sometimes think she isn't going to have a very long career.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

mansofa said:


> WWE creative loves ripping off mean girls for their female heels


Stable PMS was the original mean girls


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I never realized it until now how Becky has the chest of a 12 year old boy.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The new talent Becky putting over new talent. :heston

Kevin Dunn loves his blondes.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Why's Becky losing ???


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Or they trying to make Becky fans riot. :lmao


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

That was a good playoff heel tactic when she told the Becky fan in front row, got her lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Is Emma really hurt? Or is it kayfabe? Sux if she's legit injured...


She's legit injured. Suffered a back injury on a house show.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well that's the problem with debuting someone in the middle of a feud, either they lose on their first match or someone like Becky has to put them over.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Booking is literally at an all time low in WWE.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Becky must have rejected sucking some corporate coch backstage and hence, the burials.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Alot of guys here have a fetish for muscular women. Okay lol. Funny how all these nxt girls are getting elevated. But Eva Marie still stuck in NXT.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Becky :mj2


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

rofl they have zero respect for Becky Lynch's talents.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

:lmao

Fuck's sake, I can't with this company

"Becky Lynch is no stepping stone" yeah I guess Creative missed the memo there, as she does the job again to Dana


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

3ku1 said:


> Dana is a bit manly.


Wha?

Never mind I'd suck her off and let her spunk on my face.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Horse shit. Broad is the run of the mill average blonde that we've seen dozens of times but because the ass is fat, we're going to pretend she's awesome. :lmao Becky has no business jobbing to her.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

The woman who is best on the mic, best in the ring and the hottest on the show is jobbing to Dana...WWE folks.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Ugh who cares about the women's match


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> I never realized it until now how Becky has the chest of a 12 year old boy.


To be fair we had some titrific boys back in middle school


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Dana has kicked Becky's ass so many times. It took Charlotte and Sasha together to beat her and Emma down so it fits


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ridiculous the way they keep jobbing the best female talent they have. What a terrible waste.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Never seen the WCW version. I was referring to the TNA version. It had a singular wall with weapons on it that you could use and stuff. But I will check out that DDP match later tonight.


Yeah a couple of people mentioned the TNA Clockwork Orange thing, I wasn't watching TNA at the time. But the one I'm talking about was a cage with a bunch of weapons on the side of the cage, and a roof on top.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Woooo Dana Brooke looked amazing then


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

A contract signing?

For the second least important title in the company?

And we're gonna have to hear Charlotte and Nattie talk, again?

DO THEY JUST NOT FUCKING CARE?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Becky jobs again :lol. Hmmm maybe she is not high up where it counts. Only the IWC like her.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Dana is awful in every way. Having Becky lose to her is embarrassing


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No hyperbole at all but the booking is at an all time low. For real.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh my goodness don't tell me that Charlotte and Natalya are going to have microphones in their hands later tonight. The last thing we need is to here those 2 talk.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Is it me, or did Shaq look like a skinny Viscera in that Gold Bond commercial?


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

islesfan13 said:


> Dana is awful in every way. Having Becky lose to her is embarrassing


Says the Paige mark


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Out goes Kobe. In comes Simmons. :vince$


1. PHI
2. LAL
3. NO (hope they get #1 )
4. BOS
5. PHX
6. MIN
7. DEN
8. SAC
9. TOR
10. MIL
11. ORL
12. UTAH
13. PHX
14. CHI


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

manchesterdud said:


> Says the Paige mark


Oh your still here. Nice to see you


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Man, as big of a fan of Dana Brooke I am, Becky does not need to be the one putting everyone over. None of the wins are super bad bc they eithrr come from cheating or rollups, but I honestly cannot remember last time Becky got a win. Wonder if shes getting the Daniel Bryan blueprint booking. Because the girl is super over.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

3ku1 said:


> Alot of guys here have a fetish for muscular women. Okay lol. Funny how all these nxt girls are getting elevated. But Eva Marie still stuck in NXT.


Umm. Someone else more deserving is also stuck in NXT.:bayley3


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

gamegenie said:


> lmao. why you hate them?
> 
> You not vegan are you? Because I know they shitted on vegans pretty damn hard this year.


Nah, just find them pointless. They're just two broscience morons. I don't care how jacked they are, their advice is stupid.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

This is the same goddamn promo that was on Smackdown


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

3ku1 said:


> Alot of guys here have a fetish for muscular women. Okay lol. Funny how all these nxt girls are getting elevated. But Eva Marie still stuck in NXT.


It's not that. Because Dana is not really muscular like Chyna.

She's just full figured toned like Natalya. Got a nice rack on her. 

Those two make the rest of the women look like girls. 

Both Emma and Becky got 12 year old boy chest. 

When I saw Dana backstage, I was reminded of the hot women of WWE's past. Who knew how to work the crowd with their assets.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

manstis1804 said:


> Yeah a couple of people mentioned the TNA Clockwork Orange thing, I wasn't watching TNA at the time. But the one I'm talking about was a cage with a bunch of weapons on the side of the cage, and a roof on top.


Lethal Lockdown match???


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

wwe, there is a crowd that wants to love Becky Lynch. Instead you keep sasha off telly so that everyone keeps fucking chanting for her because they want their moneys worth. You know you can have more than one face, and the womens division can have more than one feud at one time, and those feuds don't have to involve more than one woman at a time. Can you imagine how incredibly dull the whole program would be if the men were only allowed feuds if they were in the title scene?

the womens division needs multiple feuds to get as many of them on screen as much as possible.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Please stop this darren young crap, NOBODY CARES


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jesus wept.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Wtf is this?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

lmao he reminds me of an old lt.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Becky is jobbing for no reason, Sasha is no where to be found and we gotta listen to Charlotte and Nattie on the mic. That women revolution tho!:zeb


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

3ku1 said:


> Alot of guys here have a fetish for muscular women. Okay lol. Funny how all these nxt girls are getting elevated. But Eva Marie still stuck in NXT.


Fetish? She's in shape and hot as fuck. She's no Chyna! :lol

May Eva Marie never leave NXT. She's God awful.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm gonna be honest and say that Dana maximized every single inkling of time she was given. Her mannerisms were on point and her character work and expressions were fantastic. She may have been a little choreographed, but I think she did a fantastic job for a 'Rookie' debut in a match that was literally decided on about 2 hours ago.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WWE releases Sandow, but they stick with Darren Young.. "YOU STUPID IDIOTS" As Jericho would say.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Becky must have rejected sucking some corporate coch backstage and hence, the burials.


I don't think this is far fetched.



Godway said:


> rofl they have zero respect for Becky Lynch's talents.


They don't respect Talent and Hard Work. 



MM10 said:


> The woman who is best on the mic, best in the ring and the hottest on the show is jobbing to Dana...WWE folks.


Yup.



THE SHIV said:


> Ridiculous the way they keep jobbing the best female talent they have. What a terrible waste.


 Indeed



3ku1 said:


> Becky jobs again :lol. Hmmm maybe she is not high up where it counts. Only the IWC like her.


The crowd was completely behind, there was no we want sasha chants, which Nattie/Charlotte got. 
oh yeah, oops, I forgot the crowd doesn't matter to WWE.



islesfan13 said:


> Dana is awful in every way. Having Becky lose to her is embarrassing


This.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

manstis1804 said:


> Yeah a couple of people mentioned the TNA Clockwork Orange thing, I wasn't watching TNA at the time. But the one I'm talking about was a cage with a bunch of weapons on the side of the cage, and a roof on top.


Sounds interesting DDP was always cool to me and Raven can be entertaining


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

gamegenie said:


> It's not that. Because Dana is not really muscular like Chyna.
> 
> She's just full figured toned like Natalya. Got a nice rack on her.
> 
> ...


That is so full of shit.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Darren Young represents 'America'. 

WWE putting in that low Donald Trump slogan endorsement.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Bob Backlund seems like the kind of guy who would beat the holy hell out of Darren Young, once he found out he's gay. Then again, Darren Young isn't gay...


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

That wasn't even live why was its terrible?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Backlund needs to make Darren tap again...to the crossface chickenwing.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I don't know. Do you get that close to your brother or sister when you're talking to them?

Vince has the biggest boner for these Shane/Steph segments


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Backlund is funny. Keep him


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Make him great again? But that imply's that he was great once before.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

I honestly dont care if she has big balls. Those tits are looking amazing...


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Every time Steph or Shane start sentences with "I think we should...." I think incest angle.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I want to see Stephanie naked!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Dudley Boyz still wearing their attire from 1999.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Steph ran out of babyfaces. Let's shit on the heels.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Big Cass!


----------



## Biogoji (Jan 14, 2015)

I fucking love Backlund.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> It's not that. Because Dana is not really muscular like Chyna.
> 
> She's just full figured toned like Natalya. Got a nice rack on her.
> 
> ...


This post is gross.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

No Hardyz chants?

Was almost expecting it.


----------



## Opinionated (Dec 16, 2015)

Make Darren young great......'again'?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow. Even Shane is awful now.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Every time Steph or Shane start sentences with "I think we should...." I think incest angle.


If only Vince could gets his way


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Yes Shane just hit on Steph this is a confirmed incest angle.

WWE you win, I'm all yours.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Shane loves this job!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

gamegenie said:


> Darren Young represents 'America'.
> 
> WWE putting in that low Donald Trump slogan endorsement.


PSY-OP!

You already know...


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

killacamt said:


> Lethal Lockdown match???


No the Bowery cage match between DDP and Raven in WCW.

WCW also did the weapon-filled cage back in 1991 with the Chamber of Horrors match...which ended when Cactus Jack pulled a lever and Abdullah the Butcher got electrocuted.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Tag Division getting deep


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Was i the only one thinking hardy boyz


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

"Thats not how we do things around here anymore.."

Yeah. Except like, the instance that you literally just did. Less then an hour ago...


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Hysteria said:


> No Hardyz chants?
> 
> Was almost expecting it.


Me too!!! Though at least R-Truth and Golddust are together.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

They keep ignoring these two were teaming on Superstars before they started the Golden Truth angle on TV


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lmao well at least Golden Truth finally pays off

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:kobefacepalm

Go home WWE, you're drunk.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Hysteria said:


> Bob Backlund seems like the kind of guy who would beat the holy hell out of Darren Young, once he found out he's gay. Then again, Darren Young isn't gay...


To me Bob Backlund seems like the guy that would Jerry Sandusky the hell out of Darren Young, once he found out he's gay. 


:curry2


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And on this hideous promo for Goldust and Truth teaming together I think I'll pass on the rest of the show.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Make Darren Young Great Again...when he's always been average at best.

But nevermind that shit, GOLDEN TRUTH IS FINALLY A THING! :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Kemba said:


> I want to see Stephanie naked!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So does Shane from the looks he gives her in these promos.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Cesaro Section said:


> "Thats not how we do things around here anymore.."
> 
> Yeah. Except like, the instance that you literally just did. Less then an hour ago...


So true :lmao


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Goldust finally got his man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ah, the thirsty neckbeards have arrived in the thread.


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

Why the fuck am i watching this shit!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

New Era? Sounds awfully familiar. Gotta make the big guys look good. Cass is a made man.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Booker T and Goldust, reuniting.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Quality music being played tonight :lol


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Kemba said:


> I want to see Stephanie naked!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here! Balls and all!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

What the fuck is this music?


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Ffs here we go who's got the weed and alcohol....raws at this point of the night


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

My God, what am I even watching?


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

Roman Empire said:


> The Club is such an awkward name.


Vince has decided that they overuse adjectives in tag team and stable names and there's currently a moratorium on adjectives.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Why was Goldust wearing a T-shirt over his body suit lol

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

This promo is still going?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Stephanie loves Big Cass!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

What the fuck is this? :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:tripsscust


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Yup, this gave me cancer.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

This is the golden trollth


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I like how they're making this seem like the most epic of storylines that finally sees its payoff.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

I bet the production team finds this video HILARIOUS, unfortunately the goal of the show isn't to entertain yourselves.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Fandango and Breeze could actually be a sold team. Just let them work together and Summer manage them


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> And on this hideous promo for Goldust and Truth teaming together I think I'll pass on the rest of the show.


Yes, this is probably the worst promo WWE done in years. 

Literally, name any bad promo of the past 5 years, and it's better than this shit. 


No joke. :drake2 

damn WF mods remove the emoticons I used to use.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

this is happening, guys

its real


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

mansofa said:


> Why the fuck am i watching this shit!!


Because you love it, even if it's ridiculous as shit :draper2


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

official, the writers are smoking crack.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The moment we have all been waiting for is here!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This looks like a trailer for Broke Black Mountain.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

Actually really enjoyed that Golden Truth package


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

wwetna1 said:


> Fandango and Breeze could actually be a sold team. Just let them work together and Summer manage them


They should be called the Eskimo Brothers.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

4 years of build up and they couldn't come up with a unique entrance theme?


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Im sure Dana Brooke was upposed to grab the ropes to cheat but she landed too far away from them. So it looks like Dana beat Becky clean lool just aswell Vince doesn't give a shit about the woman division because if that was someone pinning Reigns like that they would be in the doghouse


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

You could hear it in Coles voice. He knows this shit is terrible and is suffering second hand embarrassment. It's like they're making an effort to make this show as terrible as possible.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

This is embarrassing.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm actually really glad Golden Truth is a thing. :lmao


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Promo wise did they just put more effort into The Golden Truth. Then Roman Reigns or the Main Event Scene :lol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

That was so bad, I flipped back to cable news. I've officially check out of wasting my monday night on watching boring WWE.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

You can tell Truth's been working on his music lately, his rapping chops are better than usual.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

3ku1 said:


> Becky jobs again :lol. Hmmm maybe she is not high up where it counts. Only the IWC like her.





Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Make Darren Young Great Again...when he's always been average at best.
> 
> But nevermind that shit, GOLDEN TRUTH IS FINALLY A THING! :mark:


I can't be the only one who thinks Titus and Darren as the Primetime Players were just fine


----------



## splendaskull (Oct 27, 2015)

I love this Goldust and R-Truth (romance) angle. Like this is amazing. Gotta be honest!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Booker T and Goldust, reuniting.


Bookdust was God-tier, but I'm sure Truthdust / Golden Truth will do great. :sk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Cody Rhodes, Tyler Breeze and Fandango as a stable soon... calling it now!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It seems like the perfect time for a commercial break. :vince$


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Daemon_Rising said:


> 4 years of build up and they couldn't come up with a unique entrance theme?


They spent all their team experience points on the promo package


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

truth just say something about shining shoes?!?


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

I still can't believe they pulled out the "Kobashi protects Misawa" spot in a match featuring 4 jobbers, oh lawd that was hilarious :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> Darren Young represents 'America'.
> 
> WWE putting in that low Donald Trump slogan endorsement.


What......are you saying the Billionaire, Philanthropy exploiting, racist, humorless assholes of Double U Double U E aren't supporting Sanders? 

I would have never guessed they would be for Trump......

Edit: I forgot "Out of Touch" too. unk


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Jeez only an hour and half into Raw.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

If WWE showed half the continuity in every storyline as they did in Golden Truth, the show would be so damn complex.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Aren't these two guys like 50 years old? Damn they need to retire already. Some of these wrestlers just can't let it go can they?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If I was watching that segment with friends of mine, they'd likely never talk to me ever again...and rightfully so.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Lol, Goldie's last run. Would be fun if he retired a tag champ or they have a short run, drop the belts, and hug it out.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

We want Rusev!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

RapShepard said:


> They spent all their team experience points on the promo package


Yep. Decent but anticlimactic again.

"Moment we've all been waiting for"

Ad break.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I'm actually really glad Golden Truth is a thing. :lmao


I'm with you at least it's meant to be goofy vs the accidentally goofy they usually do


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

Raw has sucked serious balls tonight! Giving it till the next break then I'm bailing 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm still waiting for a proper Goldust vs. Stardust feud WWE owes the Universe...


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Who are they facing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

BoundForMania said:


> Im sure Dana Brooke was upposed to grab the ropes to cheat but she landed too far away from them. So it looks like Dana beat Becky clean lool just aswell Vince doesn't give a shit about the woman division because if that was someone pinning Reigns like that they would be in the doghouse


LOL. Like Vince would ever let someone pin Roman Reigns.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> Aren't these two guys like 50 years old? Damn they need to retire already. Some of these wrestlers just can't let it go can they?


Truth also works more house shows than half these young guys and doesn't get hurt. You can't teach non-fragile and non-soft.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> If I was watching that segment with friends of mine, they'd likely never talk to me ever again...and rightfully so.


:mj2


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

We all know why this Golden Truth shit has stayed on tv for so long: It makes the crazy old fuck laugh. :vince5


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> If I was watching that segment with friends of mine, they'd likely never talk to me ever again...and rightfully so.


I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

Headliner said:


> What:lmao
> 
> I can't.:sodone


I think it'll be a lot of fun. It's something for them to do. Ambrose getting his own Clockwork Orange match actually works out for him at the moment.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

While we watch this Raw, I want us all to remember that this same company released Damien Sandow on the basis that they needed to make space on the roster.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Hysteria said:


> I'm still waiting for a proper Goldust vs. Stardust feud WWE owes the Universe...


After that terrible match they gave us at Fastlane 2015, I don't think I'd want to see them wrestle each other again.


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

Lmao nobody gave a shit the whole time but fandango and breeze looks interesting


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

BreeZango?

You bitches retarded?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I figured they would save this match for Sunday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I'm genuinely upset over Emma's injury though. I have always liked her. And she has tons of potential. Was loving her heel turn. As it is booking on the main roster is the worst its ever been, so maybe its a blessing in disguise haha.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

So what are these guys called? The Gorgeous Tango?
edit: Breezango!!?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This RAW sucks, gonna DVR the rest


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

breezango ehhh...Fa-Breeze is a much better choice


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

These fuckers CAN NOT create 1 fucking fresh idea. These fucking names man!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Also. I had a power cut during the dudley boys seg, what happened?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

FUCK SAKE why can't WWE name anyone correctly.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Name dropping Jon Snow


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Hysteria said:


> I'm still waiting for a proper Goldust vs. Stardust feud WWE owes the Universe...


Never gonna happen, cause that one crowd at fastlane was dead Vince killed the feud as soon as the 3 count happened. If only the crowd would be dead for Reigns and Cena instead of showering them boos which never works.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Opinionated said:


> Make Darren young great......'again'?


'Make Darren Young Above Average' should've been their slogan..


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm glad they finally made Ambrose a lunatic!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Golden state starting to run away with it early


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

- Golden Truth should feud with The Vaudevillains for the titles.
- New Day should move on to the US/IC title scene.
- Cass should continue to showcase his singles potential, with Enzo out.
- The Ascension should be fixed.
- Use the The Dudley's correctly.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

I actually wanted to see Breeze and Fandango team up, but I forgot they'd be called Breezongo like a couple of fuckin' losers.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Great debut match for the golden truth :lol :lol


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

I'm playing catchup on the show... 
So the guys that have been doing the commercials promoting Puerto Rico as a same-sex honeymoon destination are wrestlers?!?!?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

If Golden Truth don't actually last for a while I'm gonna be hella upset. :mj2


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

We got a blade job. :bahgawd


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So.. all that shit just to job their first match..

Fucking WWE..

:ha:ha


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

These stupid idiots missed out in naming them FaBreeze.


----------



## Legion (May 6, 2016)

Lmao so much for Golden Truth, can't even win their debut :lol


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

That was horrible lmao. What in the hell was the build for?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Breeze and Fandango got their careers saved by this angle. Truth and Goldust were always safe as road talents and basically agents, but these two other guys have found TV time and a purpose lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Fandango and Breeze win!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

"Fa-Breeze rids the ring of stank once again!"

c'mon it writes itself


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Golden Truth over before it began :flair4


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The right team won.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

Breeze dango lmao! Oh my they couldn't come up with a better name


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol i bet Breeze is thinking "God damn it i wish i was still in NXT" bet the dude thought he was gonna be a huge star when he got the call up to the main roster, oh how wrong he was lol.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

I bet if those guys were given 15 minutes they would have the tag match of the year. Too bad they're all comedy geeks.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

"Bloody Breeze" sounds like a nice gimmick.

P.S., ty for the contract signing and giving a damn about the diva's division, or at least this match.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

The Golden Truth!! And its Gone..


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So not only are we getting the 2 lames Nattie and Charlotte in a promo, but more Steph and Shane at the same time.

Shits weak!


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Jack Thwagger said:


> If Golden Truth don't actually last for a while I'm gonna be hella upset. :mj2


Same with Breeze and Fandango, imo


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol i bet Breeze is thinking "God damn it i wish i was still in NXT" bet the dude thought he was gonna be a huge star when he got the call up to the main roster, oh how wrong he was lol.


Judging by his twitter he seems happy making that main roster money.


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> These stupid idiots missed out in naming them FaBreeze.


That's a better name fucking idiots


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Club needs a win in the worst way.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

The heck is this. Just swapping partners


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Legion Of Hart said:


> Lmao so much for Golden Truth, can't even win their debut :lol


Against jobbers no less lol.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I hope Usos win. I'm ready for complete destruction and fuckery. This dumb ass company.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

odds on black gold losing for 2 months like this (self inflicted) only to get it together in some random match for the tag titles and win??

pretty good, i'd say


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol i bet Breeze is thinking "God damn it i wish i was still in NXT" bet the dude thought he was gonna be a huge star when he got the call up to the main roster, oh how wrong he was lol.


You ignoring he never won down there either? Not vs Joe, Liger, Balor, anyone that matters. He was the jobber there, just one that got over


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Golden Truth finally happens, Breezedango are finally a team and even actually won against Truth and Goldust to keep this feud going. :mark:

And it's not even my birthday.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Charlotte needs to show her rack. :banderas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

You know its bad when your a jobber, and you jobbed to jobbers :lol. Truth I well always remember you for your 2011 run againgst Cena. But dude its over man.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> If I was watching that segment with friends of mine, they'd likely never talk to me ever again...and rightfully so.


My friends would be saying shit like "this is why WWE is so embarrassing to watch and probably say how fake everything is."


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

The hell is Young suppose to be LOL


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cmon bro.. Come on dawg.. Don't let it get to ya... Cmon bro.. Come on dawg.. Don't let it get to ya... Cmon bro.. Come on dawg.. Don't let it get to ya... Cmon bro.. Come on dawg.. Don't let it get to ya... Cmon bro.. Come on dawg.. Don't let it get to ya... Cmon bro.. Come on dawg.. Don't let it get to ya... Cmon bro.. Come on dawg.. Don't let it get to ya... Cmon bro.. Come on dawg.. Don't let it get to ya... Cmon bro.. Come on dawg.. Don't let it get to ya... Cmon bro.. Come on dawg.. Don't let it get to ya...


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I like PVRIS - Fire


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Now they are arguing again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

"shower me with the golden truth...wait..."


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

damn, this tag-team is actually over with the crowd.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

"Welcome to the new era, IDIOTS!"

:lmao 

I irrationally love this.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Come on Hardy Boyz music hit LOL


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm liking the 2 jobbers that act like girls more as a team than Goldust and Truth.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Brrezedango is ridiculous. Is that all they can come up with?

Why not something like Pretty Dangerous?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

wwetna1 said:


> You ignoring he never won down there either? Not vs Joe, Liger, Balor, anyone that matters. He was the jobber there, just one that got over


He lost alot and was talent enhancement sure, but at least he was booked strong and lasted more than 3 minutes in his matches.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:dance


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

If nothing else, I like Breeze and Fandango together. Truth and Goldust did good in that promo. 

"That's what I said."


:lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Fandango and Breeze = GOLD. No pun intended, but with Cody they'll be COSMIC! Hahahaha! I'm on a fuggin' roll!!!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I really miss Nikki. Something about her and the Womens Title Again. Feels kinda safe and familiar lol.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Can't imagine how much slower time must be going for the writers that are on shrooms tonight


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

New Day Rocks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Fandango :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

A kid just had his head in the O of a Booty-Os sign.

:kobefacepalm:kobefacepalm:kobefacepalm:kobefacepalm


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

WRESTLINGFORUM, IT'S TIME TO FEEEEELLL...THA POOOWAAAHHH! :dance :clap :dance :clap

Vaudevillains are fucking superb too, though. :I


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Can we have the pictures of food again?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

My god how many tag matches are we gonna get tonight? Whats it gonna take to get a singles match on this show?


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

New day with props.... Usually good.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

New Day should have their own MMORPG game!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm getting hungry now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Hahahaha, love the development and slow play of Golden Truth....fucking love it. That's literally the longest running build up in the WWE at the moment lmao. I'm dying with the Fandango and Tyler Breeze team up, they are instantly hilarious, don't know how far they will be taken....but Breeze instantly makes that team a villain, it's great.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

We went from DOOM in the 80's , NOD in the 90's to this sigh...........................


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

This raw has been herpes covered in aids mixed with gonorrhea


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Why is it so sticky... So PG :lol


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Timemachine angle :lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Really :LOL


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Woo! Time Machine and a sticky keyboard!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This is Great! :xavier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Annnd we've entered Little Peoples' Court territory.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

hahaha i had shit like that when i was a kid, well most of the stuff was drawn on it with a marker, but same concept


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Eyyy I like this


----------



## Biogoji (Jan 14, 2015)

Holy shit this is amazing


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Am I on a Acid trip or .... ?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The three Steve Eurkals turn to the three Stephons!


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Watching WWE struggle like this is rather satisfying.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

ooooooh so that's who has been running raw tonight, a faulty time machine. This Raw has been a fucking bygone era bro.

I took my niece and nephew to a kids show that was a bit like this with a time machine.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Legion (May 6, 2016)

Kofi finally ditched that giant piece of Booty-O's cereal, I wonder if it got moldy :lol


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

KOFI ...lmao


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

What is this, an episode of Family Matters with one of Urkels inventions? This has to be the most embarrassing episode of the year.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol Kofi.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:kobefacepalm

They just ruined gimmicks.

Where is Cornette?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Big E making a keyboard jizz joke, the return of Jamaican Kofi and Booty-Os becoming Derriere Squares. :maury BASED New Day delivering again.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

The drugs are real, and their buried in them!


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm out....fuck this company


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Is this really happening?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That is really making me sick watching that


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

This raw is embarrassing.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

What the fuck am I watching


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

"2009 was my best year!" Hahaha


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

LEAVE ME HERE! 2009 WAS MY BEST YEAR! okay that was really funny.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

LMAO "2009 was my best year"


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

All that time in the box, and they didn't even change their clothes?

The Vaudevillains should bring back the vaudeville blackface.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

New Day > The Whole Roster. Lol Gold.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This is hilarious.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Derriere squares.

Better than anything on this show so far.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

This is just awesome :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

New Day is done.....sigh.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Heath V said:


> What is this, an episode of Family Matters with one of Urkels inventions? This has to be the most embarrassing episode of the year.


Aye Steffan got Laura though


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*I legit just turned on Raw for the night. What the fuck did I run into???*


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Glad the crowd is no selling this shit.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

This segment 

:bitchplz


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

This is wrestling.

:heston

All you fuckers that didn't watch WCW. You did this.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol, people enjoying this and shitting on the Ambrose segment are what's wrong with WWE.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Monday Night Raw: January 11, 1993 - May 16, 2016.
May god have mercy on us all.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd was dead. So looking forward to everyone shitting on Raw later tonight in podcasts.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Kofi has officially made up for his WOAT Kayfabe breaking.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

FOOD PORN BEGINS NOW!


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

FUCK THIS SHIT


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The New Day has an infinite amount of sharks to jump lol it's impressive. The fact that the fans still love them is the great part


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Never thought I would ever say this. But apart from New Day. John Cena save us. Have I gone crazy lol.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Aye Steffan got Laura though


What was the other girls name, Myra? She was so hot!!

RIP sad that she passed away.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

How will they return to the present now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Kofi coming out of a time machine to SOS and using a Jamaican accent was the funniest thing WWE has done in a while.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Highlight of the show.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

In 10 years from now, it won't be "This sucks like WCW 2000". No. It will be, "at least this shit isn't WWE 2016".


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

I was like ....what the fuck is happening here? But they made it relevant....and rather humorous before getting ambushed.


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

WWE 2016: You Thought WCW 1999/2000 Was Terrible? Think Again.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

So the contract signing is coming on last?


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

HOLY FUCKING SHARK JUMPING!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

ShowStopper said:


> Crowd was dead. So looking forward to everyone shitting on Raw later tonight in podcasts.


I always look forward to listening to Bruce Blitz shitting on New Day segments its always gold.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The Vaudevillains will be one of the greatest tag teams EVER. Calling it now.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

That was the best segment of the night so far.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> New Day is done.....sigh.


They've been done for a long time, my friend.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I lol'd at Kofi's "2009 was my best year" line.

That's what I got out of that segment.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> This is wrestling.
> 
> :heston
> 
> All you fuckers that didn't watch WCW. You did this.


While I liked that NEw Day segment. I well take WCW 2000 over this shit any day.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

"Leave me here, 2009 was my best year"

I laughed at that line.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

What the actual fuck was that Baby Rock LOL


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Heath V said:


> What was the other girls name, Myra? She was so hot!!
> 
> RIP sad that she passed away.


Myra yeah she was pretty bad. He should of took both and been hardcore like Tommy Dreamer


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

Hulk Hogan said:


> Lol, people enjoying this and shitting on the Ambrose segment are what's wrong with WWE.


You realize that Jericho and Ambrose are fighting about a jacket: right?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Kofi owned that segment.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Someone please notify me if the incest angle develops any further, I'm out.

Night peeps enjoy last hour shitfest.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Crowd was dead. So looking forward to everyone shitting on Raw later tonight in podcasts.


If Styles doesnt stand tall tonight, JDfromNY will have one hell of a review tonight. Ah what am i saying, the entire show has sucked. His review will be a blast anyway.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Myra yeah she was pretty bad. He should of took both and been hardcore like Tommy Dreamer


Lol agreed.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

HAHAHA Good broke that time machine


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Might turn it over to the playoffs.. This has been a really really bad RAW.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Has Vince Russo handed WWE writers and/or brass the Russo playbook, is this a byproduct of a 70 year old out of touch man running shit or both? That was right in step with late 99-2000 WCW or might be at home on an episode of 09 raw.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

New Day shaken to their roots by that old school beatdown.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

3ku1 said:


> Never thought I would ever say this. But apart from New Day. John Cena save us. Have I gone crazy lol.


You spelt Rollins wrong.


----------



## DjJoeGreen (Mar 1, 2016)

Had to share lol

https://vine.co/v/i0v9wjHED0t


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

WWE stooped to a new low with that shitty segment.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Annihilus said:


> Kofi coming out of a time machine to SOS and using a Jamaican accent was the funniest thing WWE has done in a while.


If that hadn't happened, the whole segment would've been a failure. At least that part and LEAVE ME HERE were funny.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

New Day has lost it man... sigh... it's time to do something else with them. Suggestions? I say Xavier needs the biggest push. Big E could get into the IC/US title scene. And who knows what to do with Kofi..?


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> This is wrestling.
> 
> :heston
> 
> All you fuckers that didn't watch WCW. You did this.


WCW at it's worst was still more entertaining. There was never a dull moment in WCW despite some fuckery. I never turned WCW off out of boredom.

I've turned RAW off to go play VPW 2. This shit sucks and I can't watch it anymore.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

wwetna1 said:


> I can't be the only one who thinks Titus and Darren as the Primetime Players were just fine


The PTP were great, but Titus at least has charisma. Darren never really had anything noticeable about him other than being the black John Cena.

:draper2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MM10 said:


> If Styles doesnt stand tall tonight, JDfromNY will have one hell of a review tonight. Ah what am i saying, the entire show has sucked. His review will be a blast anyway.


If you read his Twitter account, he just said he quit on tonights show.

:ha


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

manstis1804 said:


> LEAVE ME HERE! 2009 WAS MY BEST YEAR! okay that was really funny.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Rusev will save us.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> So the contract signing is coming on last?


Big show of equality though. The men have been ending the show with terribly predictable contract signing that turn violent for years. Now the women can finally end the show in a dull way too lol


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Pacmanboi said:


> You spelt Rollins wrong.


Your right, my apoligies :grin2:.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

UGH miss the NFL season. Would give me something else to watch


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*The Womens Contract Signing is probably the main event of Raw again. :mark:*


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

this is below last legs WcW...this is Robocop saves sting level garbage


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> The Vaudevillains will be one of the greatest tag teams EVER. Calling it now.


I think they do well at getting serious heat. I personally love them, they do the gimmick very well. That being said....I want them and Enzo/Cass to have a feud .....both teams should have the titles at some point. I like Vaud holding for a while...Enzo/Cass having the DB underdog screwjob treatment then finally winning. It's what the WWE will do.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Here comes Festus.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I just think i'm in a really bad mood or something but that just annoyed me. they need to be careful with new day, they are in serious danger of jumping the shark.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)




----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

THE SHIV said:


> New Day shaken to their roots by that old school beatdown.


I see what you did there...lel.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> I always look forward to listening to Bruce Blitz shitting on New Day segments its always gold.


Smh you pay to listen to him. Your money though so can't judge much


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I like AJ's shirt.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Hulk Hogan said:


> WWE stooped to a new low with that shitty segment.


There is a laundry list of overall contenders so no but that sure was corny no doubt.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Fuck this shit. :lmao

Gonna go watch Raw 1999.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cipher said:


> WCW at it's worst was still more entertaining. There was never a dull moment in WCW despite some fuckery. I never turned WCW off out of boredom.
> 
> I've turned RAW off to go play VPW 2. This shit sucks and I can't watch it anymore.


WCW 2000 looks like a grade A show compared to this trash.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Time to watch The Uso's make Anderson and Gallows look like chumps again. I just hope they're allowed to get in a bit offense tonight.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

WINNING DA BASED GAWD said:


> FOOD PORN BEGINS NOW!


Damn, I was just thinking of a snack, you're killin me!


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Big show of equality though. The men have been ending the show with terribly predictable contract signing that turn violent for years. Now the women can finally end the show in a dull way too lol


Throwback to "sure, let gay people get married. let them be miserable like the rest of us!" thought-process.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

How can you people not like The New Day?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

If the club loses to the Uso's again


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

They already a womens contract signing with Paige and Charlotte. Doing it again really? Especially after how controversial that was? Anyway. WOuld think they be pushing Reigns Styles.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

It's not a presence fuckhead, it's people hating the lack of respect Vince shows for them.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Vince Russo > this creative.

TNA when Jeff Hardy was a drugged up heel > this shit.

Them trying to put over Roman getting booed. :heston


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Okay, the Uso's are getting booed now lmfao! :ha


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

LOL these announcers have zero credibility because they have to lie to us so bad. A lot of people have gotten booed like that over the years, never have the announcers creamed themselves over what "presence" they have.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Here comes The Guy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

JBL trying to fan the flames and verbally fellating Reigns at the behest of Vince is absolutely nauseating. Jesus H. :lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why is this match not the main event tonight??


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

all in all... said:


> this is below last legs WcW...this is Robocop saves sting level garbage


Rather watch RoboCop save WCW's franchise player than watch an 70-plus year old woman give birth to a hand....

:draper2 Just sayin'.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Could Reigns and The Uso's look anymore alike? I mean god damn, long wet black hair with goatees and the same tattoos. Just waiting for them to do some twin magic and have Reigns dress like them and switch places.


----------



## Roamin' Rains (Jan 29, 2016)

Roman Reigns got a bigger reaction than AJ Styles...what the fuck


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Getting booed = presence






Alright.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

In any case WCW 2000 looks like the Attitude era compare to this RAw lol. But I Don't know it is such a trainwreck its almost watchable. Maybe thats just me. The only way is up I guess.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

I want one of the Usos to get a charlie-horse from all that thigh-slapping they do and be laid out of action for a while.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> Why is this match not the main event tonight??


good point, wtaf is the main event ... is it a fucking contract signing like for reals?


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

Which one is Jay, Jimmy and Roman?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Styles must really be injured.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chops52 (Sep 30, 2010)

Roamin' Rains said:


> Roman Reigns got a bigger reaction than AJ Styles...what the fuck


No just boos


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Kemba said:


> Here comes Festus.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

The trash is here guys


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Karl Anderson is a french vanilla midget. Maybe not a vanilla one, but definitely french.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

So tired of the Uso's.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

man these samoans are terrible wrestlers. They flat out suck.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Did the Usos smear poo on their faces? Their face paint is looking a little funktified.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This is a bunch of crap.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

This is a company that had HHH have sex with a doll pretending to be a corpse.

A company where an old woman gave birth to a hand...............then did a decade follow-up on it. :heston

A company who fucks with their fans.

Come the fuck on.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

For so many reasons this is not a dream match up JBL. At no point was anyone desperate to see this, and less so now that it's like the 5th time.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

JBL has been calling for Reigns now for a second. Kind of weird to have the heel announcer back the badly booed face. Eh oh well

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Club is finally looking good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bollocksmcgee (Apr 4, 2016)

WINNING DA BASED GAWD said:


>


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

WINNING DA BASED GAWD said:


>


So I get home and this is one of the first things I see in the thread...

Must be a great Raw :reneelel


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

WINNING DA BASED GAWD said:


>


Thanks am eating some right now :bayley2


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Is Reigns Styles already stale lol? After their match at ER. WEll see what happens. But I Dont want to see Reigns STyles 3. IF Reigns wins. That well never happen lol.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

The Uso's fucking suck


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> good point, wtaf is the main event ... is it a fucking contract signing like for reals?


3rd hour has a dropoff probably trying to make sure the most amount of people see Reigns look strong by him not being in the dropoff portion of the show


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Festus is moving around better tonight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> So I get home and this is one of the first things I see in the thread...
> 
> Must be a great Raw :reneelel


it is the drizzling shits. 

we got sami and owens teaming up though.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

WINNING DA BASED GAWD said:


>


You're killing me over here.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

etrbaby said:


> man these samoans are terrible wrestlers. They flat out suck.


You're obviously just jealous of the good looks 'Uce':


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

so the "beef" between the combatants in the championship match centers on Roman calling into question AJ's veracity?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That match was super fucking bloody


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

The Usos aren't wearing their facepaint.

....but they're wearing their "play hard in the paint" shirts fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This angle is boring as fuck. Literally NOTHING is at stake. Everyone and their mother knows there is a 0.0% chance of AJ walking out with the title on Sunday night. The faces look dominant and in control. There is no drama or suspense or vulnerability. The faces are in cruise control and on top, and even AJ and the Club standing tall tonight won't change an ounce of that.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Kemba said:


> Festus is moving around better tonight.


Must be those sweet looking pants :lol


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)




----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Jimmy > Reigns > Jey


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Phaedra said:


> A-C-P said:
> 
> 
> > So I get home and this is one of the first things I see in the thread...
> ...


wens2 & :zayn teaming up again?

:YES


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Fucking starving. Only thing I can prep up tho is spaghetti with tuna and mayo because I fell asleep and didn't go shopping, and I'm not really feeling like it.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Can't wait for the Usos 'We barely get over the top rope' dive. :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> That match was super fucking bloody


Good times.


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

So what? Who cares?!?!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

FitChi said:


> so the "beef" between the combatants in the championship match centers on Roman calling into question AJ's veracity?


yes, he then slapped him with a white glove.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Reigns and Styles look like they really hate each other.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)




----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

This thread needs pictures of Tacos now !


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

manstis1804 said:


> The Usos aren't wearing their facepaint.
> 
> ....but they're wearing their "play hard in the paint" shirts fpalm


Aye they got to sell every bit of that much if they're going heel lol. But I agree it does look goofy though


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

WINNING DA BASED GAWD said:


>


Had lasagna for dinner tonight :bull


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Such a polarizing figure....I didn't know the definition of polarizing is "booed out of building"....What did I know?

So Cena's Bitch Boys are now Reign's Bitch Boys. When I say "Bitch" Ya'll say Boys!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Let Machine Gun be Machine Gun


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Good draw for casuals. Come watch a guy who never loses. Attempt to beat a guy half his size. Oh the suspense lol. Really? IF AJ does not stand tall tonight ppl well bitch. If AJ does. People well bitch that Reigns the WWE Champ looked like a bitch. IF REigns does stand tall. PEople well bitch REigns stands tall again lol. Its a lose lose situation for WWE. BEcause of how they book REigns.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> That match was super fucking bloody


oh god, eddie getting hit on the head with that chair and the blood just fucking gushing from his forehead is ingrained in my fucking brain for life.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> This angle is boring as fuck. Literally NOTHING is at stake. Everyone and their mother knows there is a 0.0% chance of AJ walking out with the title on Sunday night. The faces look dominant and in control. There is no drama or suspense or vulnerability. The faces are in cruise control and on top, *and even AJ and the Club standing tall tonight won't change an ounce of that.*


Don't worry.

They won't :vince5


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

We have seen this match so many times.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm jonesing for some Iced Oatmeal cookies.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

So my food porn is now a thing?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why did Gallows switch to those awful pants?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)




----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Not at all defending that corny segment: but if we are going to start throwing around all time: let us keep in mind Guest Host era (09-10) alone off the top of my head:


In a woat contending segment: "Enis Envy" followed by a main event of the face" LA Lakers" vs heel "Denver Nuggets"
Al Sharpton lip syncing and dancing with the Bella Twins
Perhaps the woat series of little segments of all time with Johnny Damon's horribly unenthused promo "I'm hosting Raaaaaaaaw" followed by a blonde woman with a golf club chasing around a guy in a tiger suit out of th building spoofing the Woods incident followed by a Mae Young in her 80s in a low cut Santa outfit being sexual if I recall
Another all time corny contender: Kane finding Undertaker in a vegitative state only to roll around and it being Kane complete with incredibly over the top promos on Smackdown with the vocal mixed deep hahaha laugh and background music
The infamous Mcmahon bastard son angle
A seemingly endless feud between Chavo and Hornswaggle with the gimmick changes
if memory serves: I think this was also around the time of the Big Show, Edge, Vicky Guerrero love triangle (albeit that couldve been a little earlier than 09)
The Price is Raw
The HHH home invasion really cornily shot
Jeremy Piven episode of Raw
the second leg of the DX reunion with stuff like little people's court


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Usos are just terrible


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

Hulk Hogan said:


> Lol, people enjoying this and shitting on the Ambrose segment are what's wrong with WWE.


Exactly. The New Day's segment was awful imo. Atleast Ambrose/Jericho introduced a fun, new concept.


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

all in all... said:


> yes, he then slapped him with a white glove.


I don't understand how edgy content such as questioning AJ's veracity and the disagreement between Dean and Chris about couture conforms within the TV PG guidelines...


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Don't get how anyone can still be making comparisons between Reigns and Cena btw. Reigns is in casual city tonight and the only thing he consistently gets are shrieks and shrill from wet panties (and even those are beginning to wane.) The kids (and male fans) are nowhere as passionate for him as they were John, especially at the start of Cenas 10 year run as face. Reigns will absolutely not sustain the same rapport at the level John did in order to justify his push. Those fans will completely turn on him the first time a legit alternative reveals himself. John being away only helped him, and he still couldn't lock down that portion in the way they wanted him to.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

DGenerationMC said:


> I'm jonesing for some Iced Oatmeal cookies.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Byron loves Styles.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Why are the Usos just kicking the shit out of these dudes? Such a weird way to lay out this match.


----------



## chops52 (Sep 30, 2010)

Boba Fett said:


> This thread needs pictures of Tacos now ! yes we do


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Even 'Uce' sounds robotic coming from wannabe John Cena lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

manstis1804 said:


> Why are the Usos just kicking the shit out of these dudes? Such a weird way to lay out this match.


Thats how all their matches are, they get their asses kicked and look like jokes. Eventually Anderson and Gallows have to cheat to get even a slight upperhand.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

FLYIN' USOS

FLYIN' USOS EVERYWHERE, MAGGLE

And no Cole, Bradshaw's right. That corner hip attack was Youmanga's move, not Big Kish's. :kobe8


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Not at all defending that corny segment: but if we are going to start throwing around all time: let us keep in mind Guest Host era (09-10) alone off the top of my head:
> 
> 
> In a woat contending segment: "Enis Envy" followed by a main event of the face" LA Lakers" vs heel "Denver Nuggets"
> ...



Don't you ever disrespect Kane's only title run and feud where he beat Taker lol


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Not at all defending that corny segment: but if we are going to start throwing around all time: let us keep in mind Guest Host era (09-10) alone off the top of my head:
> 
> 
> In a woat contending segment: "Enis Envy" followed by a main event of the face" LA Lakers" vs heel "Denver Nuggets"
> ...


As much as I despise the current product, this is right on the money. Nothing can beat the Guest Host days of 09/10. That shit was absolutely disgusting, completely unwatchable. And I did stop watching for some time there.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> oh god, eddie getting hit on the head with that chair and the blood just fucking gushing from his forehead is ingrained in my fucking brain for life.


It wasn't so much the chair, it was just Eddie's blade job.. He cut TOOOOOO deep and was bleeding profusely. They said he passed out backstage and everything.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Somewhere in the back, a smile just came to Double A's face.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Shadowcran said:


> So my food porn is now a thing?


well we used to post pics of hot girls when RAW sucked, but the concept is the same


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

Lothario said:


> Don't get how anyone can still be making comparisons between Reigns and Cena btw. Reigns is in casual city tonight and the only thing he consistently gets are shrieks and shrill from wet panties (and even those are beginning to wane.) The kids (and male fans) are nowhere as passionate for him as they were John, especially at the start of Cenas 10 year run as face. Reigns will absolutely not sustain the same rapport at the level John did in order to justify his push. Those fans will completely turn on him the first time a legit alternative reveals himself. John being away only helped him, and he still couldn't lock down that portion in the way they wanted him to.


Reigns is a Dollar Store Pregnancy Test while Cena is a Clearblue Easy Earliest Results Pregnancy Test


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

That was a sweet move by Anderson.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Man fugg these Super Samoans bruh!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow.... I knew they'd look like jokes but wow just wow.... they couldn't make these guys look worse if they tried.

And now Reigns is making Styles look like a bitch...


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

WINNING DA BASED GAWD said:


>


Pizza fries? Where can you get that?

We used to have a place a long time ago that had Pizza burgers. They were phenomenal.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:heston:heston:heston:heston:heston


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Lol. We are getting trolled by this burial.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Gallows and Anderson lose to the Uce:nos again :ha


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Uso's vs Anderson and Gallows is 1-1 

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

It's official, wrestling is dead.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Where the fuck is the Superkick Counter?


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Jesus their prized new signing they brought straight to the main roster just got frickin MURKED, that was a glorified squash match.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

Anderson and Gallows look like nerds for like the third week in a row. Nice.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

sbzero546 said:


> Usos are just terrible


Which just goes to show the price paid for having zero character development/evolution because in 2013/early 2014: Usos were a part of at that specific time a real nice tag division that has since pissed away. In particular those weekly matches we got between Usos and Harper/Rowan were always solid. Those two teams had very solid chemistry but it is inexplicable why Harper/Rowan couldn't take the gold off the Usos.


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

The real food porn


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Feel like selling my raw ticket in November for Glasgow. Not wasting my time going to watch fuckery like this


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Wouldn't be sad at all if either boosos got a career ending injury


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow....this company...

Please Styles, Gallows and Anderson...please go back to NJPW. Please. I cant take this shit booking.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA .... I .... I .... nope. nothing.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

rofl. 'The Club' are losers already.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Bullshit booking for a team in no need of a win.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

We all knew what would happen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Repeat of Vince burying WCW talent.

:vince$


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Another pile of excrement ending. Could they make the Bullet club look any weaker than that? The Vaudevillains dominated the USOs weeks ago....


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LMAO


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol Bullet Geeks.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Lothario said:


> Don't get how anyone can still be making comparisons between Reigns and Cena btw. Reigns is in casual city tonight and the only thing he consistently gets are shrieks and shrill from wet panties (and even those are beginning to wane.) The kids (and male fans) are nowhere as passionate for him as they were John, especially at the start of Cenas 10 year run as face. Reigns will absolutely not sustain the same rapport at the level John did in order to justify his push. Those fans will completely turn on him the first time a legit alternative reveals himself. John being away only helped him, and he still couldn't lock down that portion in the way they wanted him to.


Which is weird because I was at a house show in Greensboro last summer and more people had Reigns March than anything else. They even mentioned on the Stone Cold podcast that he gets decent reactions at house shows, but not on tv.

I don't want to be "that guy", but I feel like a lot of people do it just to do it/copy the hardcore fans that show up for TV tapings.


As an aside, it's sad that Greensboro is "casual city" after our legacy in the 80's as THE wrestling city  (we even got a spot on "The History of WWE"... Boy how times have changed.. People around here laugh at me nowadays for watching wrestling)


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Jobbed the fuck out just like League of Nations


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)




----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Reigns getting massive boos lol. Roman playing like such a heel. Just turn him! for the love of god.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Styles used the chair!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Let's all hope reigns tucked his neck.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Aye those pizza fries tho


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

clash em..come on!! FInally!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Holy shit let they let him use the Clash.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Too little, too late. HORRIBLE booking.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm pulling for you AJ!!!!!!!!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well it's about time


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I can't bolieve Vince allowed his diamond child to be put in the Styles Clash. Could have broke his neck.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Of all the clashes that needed a botch


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

so is AJ heel or just awesome


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The Rocket Kick. Dear God and I thought Tenay was bad at naming moves.

AND THE STYLES CLASH IS FINALLY BACK! :WOO


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

That was good Reigns as WWE champ held his own. But AJ did not come across as a geek. And dominated Reigns with the chair shots in the end. BEtter booking.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Too late and he got the upper hand with distraction.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Styles finally looked strong.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

so it's going to be 3 on 1 plus a steel chair, to take down Roman.


Btw: I wana bet $100 that Reigns will kick out of the styles clash onto the steel chair at the PPV, does anyone know how I can do that?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)




----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> Thats how all their matches are, they get their asses kicked and look like jokes. Eventually Anderson and Gallows have to cheat to get even a slight upperhand.


I haven't seen all of their matches but their debut, they dominated the whole match then won. The Usos just supermanned the shit out of them tonight though. I guess it's that vaunted 50/50 booking that works so well.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Just cause I fuck with hot wings heavily


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Uso's vs Anderson and Gallows is 1-1


I really hope WWE lets the tiebreaker go down at Extreme Rules.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Boos for Styles beating down Roman. Interesting.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

People actually want to see Reigns career ended? :lol :lol 

What a bunch of dorks


----------



## Respect (Mar 31, 2016)

This is the gayest crap watching the Usos win clean over Gallows and Anderson. I'm sick of this Roman Reigns, Usos crap. They all need to be fired.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They still couldn't look strong for 1 complete segment and the Club loses again.

:ha

It's over.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I think I gain weight just looking at this picture.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

The Club looked like geeks but that Styles Clash on the chair!!!!! The move finally looks strong again.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I'LL TEACH YOU SONS OF BITCHES TO BE SUCCESSFUL IN OTHER PROMOTIONS IN OTHER COUNTRIES AND ACTUALLY SIGN UP WITH MINE DAMMIT!!!








:vince3:vince3:vince3:vince3:vince3:vince3


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> It wasn't so much the chair, it was just Eddie's blade job.. He cut TOOOOOO deep and was bleeding profusely. They said he passed out backstage and everything.


He cut his fucking forehead open, I still remember him rising above the announce table leaning back on the barrier and then .... shudder, it was absolutely fucking horrific. i'll never forget it.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Club finally has life!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Too little, too late. HORRIBLE booking.


Now they're gonna say it places them on equal footing despite what happened for the last few weeks and what's gonna happen on Extreme Rules. Watch.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Usos are the John Cenas of the tag division. They just won't fucking go away.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Too bad Reigns didn't botch the Clash and forget to tuck his head in, this awful title reign could be over.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

:vincecry its over....should have been one of the biggest things ever but yet again....... WWE


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

the crowd cheering Styles's heelish chair shots lol


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Shadowcran said:


> I think I gain weight just looking at this picture.


That looks like obesity on a plate.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

etrbaby said:


> so it's going to be 3 on 1 plus a steel chair, to take down Roman.
> 
> 
> Btw: I wana bet $100 that Reigns will kick out of the styles clash onto the steel chair at the PPV, does anyone know how I can do that?


Then he's gonna win with one spear.


----------



## bullshitter (Mar 23, 2016)

The_It_Factor said:


> Which is weird because I was at a house show in Greensboro last summer and more people had Reigns March than anything else. They even mentioned on the Stone Cold podcast that he gets decent reactions at house shows, but not on tv.
> 
> I don't want to be "that guy", but I feel like a lot of people do it just to do it/copy the hardcore fans that show up for TV tapings.
> 
> ...



Merch sales mean close to nothing, if you're heavily pushed and have the most Merch for sale chances are you'll sell the most merch, it's not rocket science.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Why can reigns just run wild on Anderson & Gallows Every. Single. Time? They really shouldn't have went to WWE. Clean loss to the fucking Uso's followed by the every week treatment from Reigns. SMH


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Food pics are saving this thread.

:drose


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

I thought I hated Roman before the Usos were getting involved but now it's just ridiculous.

Can't tell me that's the best this company can offer 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*"WAAHH, THIS FEUD SUCKS!!! WAAAHH, ROMAN ALWAYS STANDS TALLL!!! WAHHH, AJ'S A GEEK!!!" Please shut the fuck up forever.*


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

As bad as WWE might be, they sure know how to use goddamn catchy music in their ads.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pacmanboi said:


> The Club looked like geeks but that Styles Clash on the chair!!!!! The move finally looks strong again.


Until ER when Reigns kicks out after the Clash on chair


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Cannot watch any more of this shit.

For the guy who suggested earlier that real fans should be posting here and not the complainers, fuck you. I'm a wrestling fan, and I cannot watch this shit. So I'm gonna complain. Loudly. If you don't like it, block me. I can watch hours on end of ROH, but I can't watch more than 30 seconds of this steaming river of diarrhea. 

Wake me up when ROH is on again. Or maybe I'll just go shove some bamboo splinters under my eyelids, which would be infinitely more gratifying than what the fucking WWE is trying to pass off as sports or entertainment.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Thank you Kanye, for making USA ad breaks a little more bearable.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Reigns sucks, he fixes his hair while on the mat instead of selling and looks up to check if AJ is still there.. he has no situational awareness as an actor. Part of me hoped he would get injured by that Styles Clash so he would be off TV


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WCW talent - buried.

TNA and New Japan talent - buried.

:vince$


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

AJ is the only coming across good in this fued. THE BC are officially geeks. Clearly WWE don't take them seriousley. Like they did with The Shield.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Seth Rollins should be the real leader of The Club.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

A-C-P said:


> Until ER when Reigns kicks out after the Clash on chair


Probably, but I guess it's better to be strong for a day than never at all.:crying:


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

So, anderson and gallows are basically just gimps then? they got their asses handed to them by the mother fucking clown brothers. I am struggling for the words. it's so stupid.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DGenerationMC said:


> I really hope WWE lets the tiebreaker go down at Extreme Rules.


But how can they stand in corners if they're all tuckered out from their own match?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> oh god, eddie getting hit on the head with that chair and the blood just fucking gushing from his forehead is ingrained in my fucking brain for life.


Im sure that massive chairshot with one of the loudest "thuds" off a chairshot Ive heard didnt help matters: but isnt the story there Eddie hit an artery while blading and legit risked bleeding out or something? By the way towards the end of that scene when Eddie is showing that babyface fire: that is really something to watch.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

3ku1 said:


> That was good Reigns as WWE champ held his own. But AJ did not come across as a geek. And dominated Reigns with the chair shots in the end. BEtter booking.


Plus, it helps with the "shades of grey" feel this feud has. Reigns is bound to turn eventually and AJ is obviously torn. Each side has it's supporters. This whole thing isn't perfect, but not nearly as bad as some people make it out to be.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Sleepngbear said:


> Cannot watch any more of this shit.
> 
> For the guy who suggested earlier that real fans should be posting here and not the complainers, fuck you. I'm a wrestling fan, and I cannot watch this shit. So I'm gonna complain. Loudly. If you don't like it, block me. I can watch hours on end of ROH, but I can't watch more than 30 seconds of this steaming river of diarrhea.
> 
> Wake me up when ROH is on again. Or maybe I'll just go shove some bamboo splinters under my eyelids, which would be infinitely more gratifying than what the fucking WWE is trying to pass off as sports or entertainment.


Hah we get it, you don't like the show. Find something else to do man, people just want you to stop torturing yourself.


----------



## Gabbos1 (Apr 4, 2016)

The club are going to turn on AJ this sunday is obvious and Romain need to sell better he was almost up after the style clash lol


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

The only possible way that The Club name works is if on Sunday they literally incapacitate anyone that crosses their path using this:


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Must be nice to be a Roman Reigns fan. Dont gotta worry about him getting beat like ever.....


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> That looks like obesity on a plate.


The Pizza Hut Priazzo. They made them in the late 80's. 

I worked there then, these were as filling as they looked. Cleanup was a monster due to the extra thing(looked like an oven tine)you poked through it so it would cook a bit faster and the cheese that would cling to it, but these were delicious.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I'd love for it to be successful but I think the new Warcraft movie is going to bomb hard.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

OT: If Hogan sleeps in a hyperbolic chamber from now until WM 33... would a Hogan/Nakamaru match be any good?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

manchesterdud said:


> :vincecry its over....should have been one of the biggest things ever but yet again....... WWE


I hate to belabor the obvious.. weeell.. I don't really hate it, sometimes I get a kick out of it, but the man you have crying in your pic there is the very one responsible for your pain.

Now that, I think is irony.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Kemba said:


> Styles used the chair!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you trying to increase your post count? I never see you write more than 5 words a post :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Someone really needs to tell Reigns and the announcers thats not how you do a superman punch, i see them all the time in UFC and not once does any of them leap off the ground and fly through the air like a comic book character.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

sbzero546 said:


> Must be nice to be a Roman Reigns fan. Dont gotta worry about him getting beat like ever.....


ITS GREAT BOOKING MAN!!!!! MAINSTREAM APPEALl!!!!111


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Annihilus said:


> Reigns sucks, he fixes his hair while on the mat instead of selling and looks up to check if AJ is still there.. he has no situational awareness as an actor. *Part of me hoped he would get injured by that Styles Clash so he would be off TV*


I... kinda thought the same thing.

Sorry everyone.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

They will probably have a backstage segment with Roman up and talking.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

USOS beat The Bullet Club again I heard. Fuck this company.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *"WAAHH, THIS FEUD SUCKS!!! WAAAHH, ROMAN ALWAYS STANDS TALLL!!! WAHHH, AJ'S A GEEK!!!" Please shut the fuck up forever.*


Don't forget 

WAHHH WHY AREN'T ANDERSON AND GALLOWS RUNNING THROUGH THE WWE CHAMPION


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Roman is so cool. Hes gets youtube viewz like a legit boss son. He fake eye contacts r so cool. He fav rassler. He beelee that he the guy. Boo makes him superstar. Any1 that no like Roman Rains sucks donkey butt.

















Beelee Dat haterz


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I wonder how long Reigns well last? Well this be Super Cena 2.0 booking for the next decade. OR well someone eventually give Vince a bigger hard on? lol. Watch this space. Big Cass looks promising. I mean the last segment. Was actually better. I mean even with Cena he constantly got beat down. Be good to See REigns got beat down every now and then. So the audience see he is human lol.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

bullshitter said:


> Merch sales mean close to nothing, if you're heavily pushed and have the most Merch for sale chances are you'll sell the most merch, it's not rocket science.


So you're telling me that half the crowd bought/wore Reigns gear, despite secretly hating him, because he has the most merch?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Too little, too late. HORRIBLE booking.


 Couldn't hit it too without Gallows interference, has there ever been someone as protected as Roman? This feud is dead as fuck, hope they blow it off at ER. AJ can go back to the midcard and rebuild while Gallows and Anderson can go to NXT.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

The_It_Factor said:


> Which is weird because I was at a house show in Greensboro last summer and more people had Reigns March than anything else. They even mentioned on the Stone Cold podcast that he gets decent reactions at house shows, but not on tv.
> 
> I don't want to be "that guy", but I feel like a lot of people do it just to do it/copy the hardcore fans that show up for TV tapings.
> 
> ...


Cena got mercilessly booed for the better part of a decade. You can be that guy but what you're essentially saying is that Reigns isn't good enough. Not if soccer mom's and 8 year Olds can can be convinced by a "vocal minority" of neckbeards to boo the guy they actually want. Cena sure as hell never had that problem. It's a cop out that tip toes around the fact what people who parrot it really mean is that he isn't better than his predecessor. It's more comforting to blame the people than the performer.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

All I want, all I want is for Karl Anderson to Gun Stun each of the Usos until there is no more Gun to Stun


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bahahaha. You guys are great. Great that we're all in agreement and keep the food pics coming.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Then he's gonna win with one spear.


or a superman punch while Styles holding a steel chair... it's going to be pathetic.



Legit BOSS said:


> *"WAAHH, THIS FEUD SUCKS!!! WAAAHH, ROMAN ALWAYS STANDS TALLL!!! WAHHH, AJ'S A GEEK!!!" Please shut the fuck up forever.*


Reigns beat up Styles, then Beat up both Gallows and Anderson, then it all this distraction Styles used the chair to get the upper hand.

He literally just beat down 3 men and a chair for a 2-3min, before the #1 got some of him.

Should have just had Styles beat Reigns one on one when Reigns was down. but, they gotta make ur boy look strong.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

You can't teach that! :mark:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow that's a horrible theme song for Extreme Rules


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Chicago deep dish.. best pizza I've ever had


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I do feel for ya' young guys who never got to eat Pizza Hut back when they were good. Then they went into speed mode and forgot what it took to make a pizza good. 

Others in this forum can steer you to better pizza places, pay heed.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

does a demon count as a weapon in an extreme rules match then yeah?


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Cass is already more over than reigns.


----------



## B316 (Feb 26, 2016)

finalnight said:


> I'd love for it to be successful but I think the new Warcraft movie is going to bomb hard.


I'd rather it be good than successful. Good director at least, really looking forward to it.


----------



## bullshitter (Mar 23, 2016)

The_It_Factor said:


> So you're telling me that half the crowd bought/wore Reigns gear, despite secretly hating him, because he has the most merch?


Where'd I say anything about hating him? I'm talking about merch sales.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

finalnight said:


> I'd love for it to be successful but I think the new Warcraft movie is going to bomb hard.


Can't be worse X-men: Apocalyptic Embarrassment.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WINNING DA BASED GAWD said:


>


I would destroy that pizza, like I would that booty in your sig. Eat the booty like groceries.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

I like how they shot Big Cass with the camera angle that makes him look 19 feet tall.


----------



## twolves21 (Sep 28, 2006)

SAMCRO said:


> Someone really needs to tell Reigns and the announcers thats not how you do a superman punch, i see them all the time in UFC and not once does any of them leap off the ground and fly through the air like a comic book character.


Yeah it used to bother me too when I first saw the WWE "superman punch", but I guess this version is more theatrical...


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

My man Cass is gonna beat on somebody tonight!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Sleepngbear said:


> Cannot watch any more of this shit.
> 
> For the guy who suggested earlier that real fans should be posting here and not the complainers, fuck you. I'm a wrestling fan, and I cannot watch this shit. So I'm gonna complain. Loudly. If you don't like it, block me. I can watch hours on end of ROH, but I can't watch more than 30 seconds of this steaming river of diarrhea.
> 
> Wake me up when ROH is on again. Or maybe I'll just go shove some bamboo splinters under my eyelids, which would be infinitely more gratifying than what the fucking WWE is trying to pass off as sports or entertainment.


If you know you don't like it why watch? If you can watch ROH that much go watch it, who's stopping you? I don't get it you're going in a long tangent of how you can't watch the show and need bamboo shoots in your eyelids to stay awake, yet you keep watching?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Are you trying to increase your post count? I never see you write more than 5 words a post :lol



No more than people coming in here and posting only pictures. :reigns2


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

Big Cass has the vocal abilities and cadence of Text to Speech from 1998...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Big Cass is about to drop some slop jalops while spitting some ether on those damn dirty Dudleyz. HOW YOU DOIN'?!?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

etrbaby said:


> or a superman punch while Styles holding a steel chair... it's going to be pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Reigns beat down got cheered lmao. Look at how over he is. Dat presence. The fucker is getting X Pac heat.


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

this Cass promo is slightly brutal.. Erkel impressioni n 2016


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)




----------



## guvan (Dec 10, 2009)

Contract bs to close the show ?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

They should have done an extensive singles feud with Cass and Corbin in NXT.


----------



## B316 (Feb 26, 2016)

Alright, I'm officially a Cass fan, bring it on Vince.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Why does Cass talk with emphasis on each word

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

finalnight said:


> I'd love for it to be successful but I think the new Warcraft movie is going to bomb hard.


Ummm will give it a chance haha


----------



## Respect (Mar 31, 2016)

I can't wait for Enzo to return. Enzo and Cass are gold on the mic.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Cass doesn't have to talk trash to get over, especially when its trash written by WWE writers.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

the seventy footer? lol


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Legit Boss still in blind ignorance I see. It would be nice if he or she? Would acknowedlge his flaws.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Does nobody in the back think more than circa seven people on the roster can talk or something? Almost everyone sounds painfully scripted and some of these guys off screen have a good sense of humor or some wit that nowhere near comes across on screen.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm getting hints of Smackdown era, Doctor of Thuganomics Cena from Big Cass on the mic with the well delivered verbal jabs. That's good.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I wanted to see Big Cass vs. Chris Jericho.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Lol a squash match?


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

Yip, thats AJ losing Sunday.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I can see something special in Cass, but Corbin is my new favorite big guy.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

You see that TNA you used ECW guys to make current guys look good


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

bullshitter said:


> Where'd I say anything about hating him? I'm talking about merch sales.


But my point was that it's strange that he's being booed by the majority of fans tonight when at the house show, he had the support of most of the fans.

Like I said, it's just strange because other people have made similar observations.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *"WAAHH, THIS FEUD SUCKS!!! WAAAHH, ROMAN ALWAYS STANDS TALLL!!! WAHHH, AJ'S A GEEK!!!" Please shut the fuck up forever.*


Troll Account. No one can like trash this much.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Kevin Nash on the stick Big Cass is not............


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

Dudley's no more? This looks like they're pushing Bubba Ray to turn on D-Von.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Big Cass buries the Dudleys haha.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Big Cass is going to be so good eventually.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

Favorite wrestler on the roster. Great voice. Love Big Cass.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Phaedra said:


> does a demon count as a weapon in an extreme rules match then yeah?


Only if you summon him out of Vincedumass' spellbook....


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Gotta love how tag matches get like 25 minutes and singles matches are just 3 minute squash matches. Have we had one fucking singles match tonight that went past 5 minutes?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Well a big guy who can talk, someone get Mr. McMahon some new underwear stat.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm actually excited for ER... But I like gimmick matches, so


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Bahahaha. You guys are great. Great that we're all in agreement and keep the food pics coming.


This will be my last meal when they finally get me to death row.


----------



## boxing1836 (May 21, 2015)

cass seems really nervous to me


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

Let's be honest, at this point Vince only knows Enzo as "that guy who got the concussion" and Cass is Vince's new project. 
In other Vince news, he's still dealing with a touch of depression caused by learning at Wrestlemania that Shaq is no longer the starting center for the Orlando Magic.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

manchesterdud said:


>


I can feel my arteries clogging just at the sight of that thing.


----------



## B316 (Feb 26, 2016)

What the hell is the main event?


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

I never tried Chicago Deep Dish Pizza (and probably never will ), but that shit looks absolutely amazing.

Ever since I saw that Daily Show bit of Jon Stewart defending New York Pizza and trying to prove his point by pulling out a shitty, anorexic looking slice and eating it I have wanted to eat that monstrous motherfucking delight that Deep Dish Pizza seems to be.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Troll Account. No one can like trash this much.


*Yet you keep watching and spending all of your time on this site obsessing over Roman :kobelol*


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

so until then, we're just going to give you filler yo.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Where is Rusev?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

manchesterdud said:


>


Id run from that faster than the plague that would spread through your arteries/veins if you lived to eat that. I can feel the trans-fat radiating through this computer screen


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Shadowcran said:


>


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Prayer Police said:


> They should have done an extensive singles feud with Cass and Corbin in NXT.


It can be what Cena/Orton was supposed to be, if they do it right.


----------



## guvan (Dec 10, 2009)

"The Steve Urkel of the Squared Circle"


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Why does Cass talk with emphasis on each word
> 
> Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk



Who cares -- it's working for him and at least he can actually talk. Any kinks will get ironed out the more comfortable and expierence he gets. Considering the situation he's been thrown in with Enzo going down, I highly doubt they care, they're just happy he's not sinking.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

This isn't for the food photos, it's for Legit Roman fanboys.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> I can feel my arteries clogging just at the sight of that thing.


Man VS Food Challenge??


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

How can they kill all the momentum next...contract signing.."Good call, Vince".


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

I just looooooooooove how people are complaining still watching I much rather wrap a hot domino pizza around my ding dong what a bunch of pop rock pee whole dispenser


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Prayer Police said:


> They should have done an extensive singles feud with Cass and Corbin in NXT.





Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> I can feel my arteries clogging just at the sight of that thing.


Is that burger from this solar system?


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

manchesterdud said:


>


See burgers like this miss the point. The Meat to Bun ratio is way too far off. And who could open their mouth enough to actually eat it like a burger? You'd just have to like gnaw away on the middle of it.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Well that Natalya/Charlotte contract signing is main eventing, WWE trying to act all new and innovative by having the women main event a segment, even though they already did this same shit with Paige/Charlotte. No one wants too hear Natalya talk, no one, shes possibly the worst talker of all time, whats WWE do though? They constantly give her talking segments every week. Go figure.


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

WesternFilmGuy said:


> Favorite wrestler on the roster. Great voice. Love Big Cass.


Great Voice? Over the past few weeks the dude's had a couple Peter Brady voice cracks and his slow paced monotone cadence is reminiscent of an automated payment system...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Paige won the match AND won ADR.. Alberto is such a pimp :Rollins


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Yet you keep watching and spending all of your time on this site obsessing over Roman :kobelol*


So obsessed. We probably got the same posters of Roman all over our walls.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Yet you keep watching and spending all of your time on this site obsessing over Roman :kobelol*


The funny part is if they weren't using Reigns then the majority of folk would be wondering why Vince wasn't using a guy like him.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)




----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Cena returns! :mark:. Kidding :lol


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Ric Flair in Flair Country, and Charlotte w/ thickness, makes this a main event worthy segment, in spite of the thought of Natalya talking in a closing segment.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Did you all know that John Cena is returning?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I've grown to respect Cena ever since he put on the US title last year.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

manchesterdud said:


>


A big ass cup of ginger and lemon tea after that


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Are they saving the contract signing for the end?


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Samoa Joe to help the smoan Roman Reigns win on Sunday then it will mean Balor debuts for The Club. That would be a swerve


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm glad that I didn't go to this Raw. I was sort of letdown at first... Thank you WWE for reminding me why I shouldn't spend my hard earn money attending Raw (and charging $500 for second row seats is just disrespectful to the fans :lol)


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Kallisto gonna act like we didn't just see him almost bust his ass.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

FitChi said:


> Great Voice? Over the past few weeks the dude's had a couple Peter Brady voice cracks and his slow paced monotone cadence is reminiscent of an automated payment system...


Its called an opinion. I agree with. Cass is great on the mic.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Kalisto got no reaction.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B316 (Feb 26, 2016)

Hahaha Kalisto!


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

RyderPunkRhodes201 said:


> I just looooooooooove how people are complaining still watching I much rather wrap a hot domino pizza around my ding dong what a bunch of pop rock pee whole dispenser


I once stumbled on your food fetish's website after being tricked by one of those bit.ly links... It's like beastiality just instead of sex animals it's sex with a Subway foot-long... 

Edit: Might not have been the best analogy...


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Rusev needs to crush this midget.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

And yes, that is a Krispy Kreme Doughnut as the bun. This is "The Luther".


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

'The Big Dog' Nattie to close the show.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Are you fucking serious this is the last match?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> If you know you don't like it why watch? If you can watch ROH that much go watch it, who's stopping you? I don't get it you're going in a long tangent of how you can't watch the show and need bamboo shoots in your eyelids to stay awake, yet you keep watching?


Not watching. Tried, can't do it.


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

Not seen Sasha or Apollo Crews the last few weeks....where they fuck they disappeared too?


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Kalisto vs ADR... don't think we've seen this match before!


----------



## teick (Sep 8, 2012)

Furious Pete approves this thread.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)




----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Where is Paige? He must have nailed her to get ready for his match.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA the Mosquito and Paige's BF


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

3ku1 said:


> Its called an opinion. I agree with. Cass is great on the mic.


The comment was designed to make one chuckle, not have a random white knight explain what an opinion is. 

Luv ya, mean it!


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

PNEFC-Ben said:


> Not seen Sasha or Apollo Crews the last few weeks....where they fuck they disappeared too?


Superstars. Lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

ADR coming out after getting that good luck kiss from Paige. He doesn't care about the job that is about to happen. He cares about the after party.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

Yawn back to the Warriors/Thunder game.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Kemba said:


> Did you all know that John Cena is returning?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, they moved the rock and he oozes back into WWE.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Kemba said:


> Kalisto got no reaction.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just another day at the office for Kallisto.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Del Rio like legit abuses any tiny masked wrestler he's in the ring with.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I hate to be that person but Paige is one lucky cunt, berto looks like he's hung like a fucking clydesdale, those wrestling shorts hide nothing.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Shadowcran said:


> And yes, that is a Krispy Kreme Doughnut as the bun. This is "The Luther".


You goddamn Americans :no:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I've grown to respect Cena ever since he put on the US title last year.


I'll never agree with Cena's US Title reign being good. WWE booked all his US Title matches to be really long and to have a billion kickouts. If Kalisto and others got the same special treatment booking their US title reigns would look good too.


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

Shouldn't these guys be building a wall for Vince's mate?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Does nobody in the back think more than circa seven people on the roster can talk or something? Almost everyone sounds painfully scripted and some of these guys off screen have a good sense of humor or some wit that nowhere near comes across on screen.


Few have wit in front of thousands. Guys like Dolph and Del Rio stumble in front of the audience because they have to think.Think about the camera, how to get a reaction if fans are silent, flip a reaction if fans do the opposite of what you want, and so on. A guy like Morrison for example was the same way, he can kill a backstage interview where he gets a shit load of takes and is only talking to one person, and a lot of the current crop fall in that group. Ryback, Kalisto, Dolph, Reigns, Natalya, Charlotte, AJ, Cesaro, and the like all struggle in front of the crowd in an actual ring when it comes to interacting with fans and knowing what to put an emphasis on, how to stare at a camera without looking at it, and then delivering the point with change of tones. 

HHH, Stephanie, Jericho, Vince, Heyman, Rock, Cena, Orton, Rollins, Miz, Enzo, KO, and New Day are the ones on the roster who can work an actual crowd with a mic in their hand and its not because of a script or anything like that ... It's because they have actual stage presence.

You also have the 50/50 guys who are passable because others suck like Ambrose, but they get exposed hard vs a real promo. Jericho and HHH made him look like a child giving his first report presentation when he had or has to pick up a mic vs them. 

If you want to see a promo done right just watch HHH the night after winning the title at the Rumble and you see how he was perfect on every delivery point to they took him off tv for weeks because he was cheered (didn't stop the cheers). Another one is Miz introducing AJ to the audience when AJ didn't come out to a pop at all on MizTV and never had to say a word because Miz made the fans book him and start chanting AJ. 

Charisma and presence in front of a live crowd ... You can't teach that


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

So is the Big Guy officially done? And without a final heel run pouring soup on people's heads


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Paige run-in incoming, ADR wins by distraction finish


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lothario said:


> Who cares -- it's working for him and at least he can actually talk. Any kinks will get ironed out the more comfortable and expierence he gets. Considering the situation he's been thrown in with Enzo going down, I highly doubt they care, they're just happy he's not sinking.


Who cares? Well seeing as almost everyone gets shit for having promo flaws to some degree I'm guessing the entire forum cares about promos to some degree lol.

I didn't say the promo was good or bad. I just said his flow was weird. If he spoke a tad faster it would go a lot better for me personally. I'm sure he will get better as he does more. But right now the only problem I have with his promos that he can fix is the speed of them.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)




----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Please John Cena. If I say your name 3 times, please come back and bury this roster.

John Cena. John.......Cena. JOHN CENA!

"It's Showtime!" :cena4


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Does Kalisto have a pulse?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

The Power that Be said:


> Paige run-in incoming, ADR wins by distraction finish


hey, she distracts me.


----------



## Biogoji (Jan 14, 2015)

So wait nattie and Charlotte contract signing is going to close the show.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Shadowcran said:


> And yes, that is a Krispy Kreme Doughnut as the bun. This is "The Luther".


just saying, looks fucking ganting. 

translation. 

disgusting to a level i can't use english to convey.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

mansofa said:


> Shouldn't these guys be building a wall for Vince's mate?


He flip flopped that. Was just something to get the tards to vote for his dumbass. Kind of like how Hill-dog does.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Phaedra said:


> I hate to be that person but Paige is one lucky cunt, berto looks like he's hung like a fucking clydesdale, those wrestling shorts hide nothing.


Well now you have done it!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Power that Be said:


> Paige run-in incoming, ADR wins by distraction finish


Then gets a good match kiss from paige


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I hope the contract signing to close the show is as controversial as the last one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Biogoji said:


> So wait nattie and Charlotte contract signing is going to close the show.


They don't have stars on the roster to close the show right now.

Cena and Seth will be back soon enough.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Ultimate British foodporn


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Sleepngbear said:


> Not watching. Tried, can't do it.


Yeah I don't believe you


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another meaningless, boring match. Shocker.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

sbzero546 said:


> Well now you have done it!


I know, i'm sorry but, lol, it's true lol.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

More FOOD PLZ!!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

So how's the shitty show tonight?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

He should rip his mask off!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Biogoji said:


> So wait nattie and Charlotte contract signing is going to close the show.


Yes because WWE is so cool and innovative! "Look the women are closing our show! Aren't we so innovative and progressive?!". Except the women closing the show can't talk to save their life.


----------



## Biogoji (Jan 14, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> They don't have stars on the roster to close the show right now.
> 
> Cena and Seth will be back soon enough.


Then why not have Gallows and Anderson vs The Usos main event.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*Alberto Del Rio vs. Kalisto is a fresh matchup because we haven't seen it in three whole months. :vince*


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

After this awful edition of Raw, I think we can all agree that all this time a brilliant man let go last week was the true talent in WWE Creative:


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

manchesterdud said:


> Ultimate British foodporn


is that a steak-umm salad? on a tortilla?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> I'll never agree with Cena's US Title reign being good. WWE booked all his US Title matches to be really long and to have a billion kickouts. If Kalisto and others got the same special treatment booking their US title reigns would look good too.


Yeah you're that fan


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

There only one word to discribe this show and I'm going to spell it out for you S H I T Y shiiiiiiiiiiiiiy!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)




----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm betting Paige fans want him injured, preferably in the crotch region. 

If he had never came back to the WWE, and maintained his integrity..he might have reached legend status. He was putting on clinics in ROH and others. He comes back here and reverts back into same old junk.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

There is Rusev! :rusevyes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No one in the crowd even reacting to Rusev.

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

See, if they had chairs when they watched TV Sin Cara could have defended himself maybe..


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

natalya and charlotte closing the show? WTF! Natty is getting that Brie retirement angle


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

manchesterdud said:


> Ultimate British foodporn


Not Halal = Not British.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Lana is a goddess.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

They expect people to care about Kalisto when he just gets his ass kicked the entire match. Faces have to SHINE to get the fans hyped for them to come back.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE's version of Lucha Underground. :heston


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

all in all... said:


> is that a steak-umm salad? on a tortilla?


Its a donner kebab.....very popular takeaway food in the UK..........also known as a gyro or gyros in USA


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Del Rio needs money.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

That move is so awful


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Here's a southern delicacy for ya'. I live in a small town and there is no less than three restaurants that serve these:


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

What are fans supposed to be looking forward to in this match?

"Whoa I hope Kalisto can get a move in edgewise! Maybe he can do his two spots!"


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Shadowcran said:


> I'm betting Paige fans want him injured, preferably in the crotch region.
> 
> If he had never came back to the WWE, and maintained his integrity..he might have reached legend status. He was putting on clinics in ROH and others. He comes back here and reverts back into same old junk.


Integrity don't pay bills. AAA had not paid him his salary to after he debuted back for WWE. And because he worked for AAA he had to give AAA some money to work for LU. 

Fuck that shit, he did what was smart. If ROH had "integrity" and valued him then they would have paid a top salary


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

for a high flyer, Kalisto is utter boring


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Rusev isn't playing any games!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

RUSEV! CRUSH BOTH OF THEM!


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

LOL. Kalisto is, literally, the worst booked pro wrestling champion I have seen in my life. Hervina was a better Womens' Champion that Kalisto is a Us champion.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

If I'm Sin Cara I break up with Kalisto immediately. Who cares about a non title match while I get my ass kicked lol

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Lana's no in the 'Michelle McCool naughty teacher' stage of her career.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The McMahons to close the show yet again! :vince$


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Theyre gonna use rusev to put over this not over shrimp


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That kick looked brutal.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah you're that fan


Yeah i'm that fan that don't fall for WWE's bullshit and their lame attempt at making you think Cena is an amazing wrestler by booking his title matches to have a shit load of false finishes and kickouts. Dude got his own open challenge every week, how many champions in the past have gotten that? 

His opponents in those open challenges carried him. Its funny how some was fooled into thinking Cena was some amazing champion by that booking. Fucking Santino would have looked like an amazing champion if he was booked the same way.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

DAYUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUM!

Rusev back y'all! (Cleveland voice)


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

There were two teams who did not need singles runs but somehow got refocused that way when the Dudleys arrived. FFS the Lucha Dragons and Prime Time Players should be full time tag teams


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*"YOU WANNA GET IN MY BUSINESS, BOOOOY!?!?"*


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Watching that match, was anyone else scared they were going to reunite LoN?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Kallisto getting exactly what he deserves.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

damn.... awesome selling by Kalisto.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)




----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Lana is so hot!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

awesome, KILL RUSEV KILL. 

and Lana doesn't look like a complete fucking whore either.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Both Rusev and Del Rio look like legit WWE "Superstars". I would book both guys near the main event.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd literally dead.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

They might as well release Kalisto, that dude just got buried hard.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Phaedra said:


> I know, i'm sorry but, lol, it's true lol.


Now I want more food pics. :cesaro


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Fuck Reigns, Make Rusev a heel world champ.

At least he has talent.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Rusev is such a boss. Hopefully he takes the title, and then buries John Cena on his return.

(I can dream, right?)


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I thought Rusev was going to break his back!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Steiner's camel clutch looks lame as fuck compared to Rusev's. Steiner basically just sat on a guy on their knees and massaged their chin, Rusev literally bends them backwards with all his weight on their lower back.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Rusev is the United States champion that we deserve!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

WINNING DA BASED GAWD said:


>


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Phaedra said:


> awesome, KILL RUSEV KILL.
> 
> and Lana doesn't look like a complete fucking whore either.


Guys are out their in their undies. Gotta give the male demo something.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Kalisto is so freaking lame as the US Champ. Hope Rusev destroys him at ER


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Shadowcran said:


> Watching that match, was anyone else scared they were going to reunite LoN?


rusev and del rio will form a team called "Hot Girlfriends"


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Stephanie has to be in the last segment! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Exactly what warrants Charlotte/Nattie being the main-event? NO BUYS.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah I don't believe you


Hanging around here for the funny comments. And, apparently, the food.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

manstis1804 said:


> They might as well release Kalisto, that dude just got buried hard.


I'm more concerned about his head, neck and spine... Rusev was stiff as fugg!


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*Time for another contract signing for the Womens Division. This time we're going to use Bret Hart's prostate cancer or Jim Neidhart being weird off...NO WAIT... Owen Hart's death! :vince2*


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Exactly what warrants Charlotte/Nattie being the main-event?


Their vaginas. Cause thats literally the only reason, cause they're women and WWE's trying to look so new and progressive by having the women close the show.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This being the last segment is lame.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

Why is a feud with little to no actual heat in the main event?


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

So who's going to be deemed the prestigious title of "Lady Balls" in the last segment?

Steph. Charlotte. Or Nattie.

Place your bets!


----------



## Legion (May 6, 2016)

Rusev is getting the title back, about freaking time!


----------



## B316 (Feb 26, 2016)

Is tonight the night that Charlotte beats the piss out of Flair?


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Let us see what they will use. LMAO it worked well last time


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Maybe Ric Flair is going to tell someone to die.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

If ever in the south, try a Shrimp Po'Boy. 

There's a reason we lead in obesity.










Apologies to those in other countries. The US does these things due to having the most arable land in the world. If we got our heads out of our asses and produced enough for everybody, we could pay off our national debt in food alone. Shame guys like me aren't in charge.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Neuron said:


> Why is a feud with little to no actual heat in the main event?


Maybe they're going to have Flair tell Natalya to kill herself again.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah i'm that fan that don't fall for WWE's bullshit and their lame attempt at making you think Cena is an amazing wrestler by booking his title matches to have a shit load of false finishes and kickouts. Dude got his own open challenge every week, how many champions in the past have gotten that?
> 
> His opponents in those open challenges carried him. Its funny how some was fooled into thinking Cena was some amazing champion by that booking. Fucking Santino would have looked like an amazing champion if he was booked the same way.


There's no denying your premise of Cena gets better booking. That's clear. But I don't feel like the fact that it was Cena getting that treatment should make it "not good"

Good reigns need good booking and good stories. Cena giving the roster a "shot" was a good story with his history of being on top (something not just anyone on the roster can do) and the matches were well received. Sounds like a good reign.

Like I definitely can feel it if you say more talent deserve the level of protection, freedom, and quality booking that Cena gets. But writing off his reign just because he gets better booking than those further down in the company is weird.

By your logic top guys can never have good reigns, matches, or feuds because they have more leeway than non top guys.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Ziggler and Corbin's pre show feud continues!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Ziggler Baron pre show :lol


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

While one way of looking at this is "two women main eventing that is different.", another would be that in this "new era" we might close with a Hart and Flair offshoot moderated by Mcmahons.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

B316 said:


> Is tonight the night that Charlotte beats the piss out of Flair?


Best Swerve ever but they are not smart enough to do that


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

WINNING DA BASED GAWD said:


>


Ok, what's the name of that one and where can I get one?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Stephanie is so desperate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

STEPHIE MAC! STEPHIE MAC!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

manchesterdud said:


>


IS that the Lady Balls sub?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Neuron said:


> Why is a feud with little to no actual heat in the main event?


There are reports of a female leaving. WWE planned an angle and run for Brie to SSlam but she retired sooner due to Bryan's seizures. 

Natalya isn't the money draw the Bella brand is bus she has Hart blood, her husband has been retired, and she may very well want to retire. They may give her the Brie sendoff now. 

They still have the hottest heel and face on the roster in the segment with Steph and Shane so it will get a reaction. They also don't want to let Flair talk since he went ape shit in the airport


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

HHH to return during this segment, pedigree Charlotte and Nattie. Holds up title. Fade to black.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

As much as I like Natalya, the only contract signing I want to see is "The Boss" vs. the "The Nature Girl".


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Sleepngbear said:


> Hanging around here for the funny comments. And, apparently, the food.


"I'm not watching the show, but I'm going to hang around and talk about it and read about it" 

Great logic


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

When did Sika Anoaʻi get an account on this forum

Hey old timer, thought it was pretty funny how you almost got thrown out of the building after Rollins cashed in at Mania.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

sbzero546 said:


> Now I want more food pics. :cesaro


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Woooo!


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

"Lady-Balls Lady-Balls Lady-Balls"

Man, it really sounds like her balls have dropped...


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I knew it was Ric.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamer1035 (Jun 12, 2008)

The fuck is steph doing these days? Is she trying to get people to like her out of jealousy of her brother?


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> HHH to return during this segment, pedigree Charlotte and Nattie. Holds up title. Fade to black.


Please write for WWE!!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)




----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

The over and under on Flair being drunk?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Nikki needs to save the womens division. Im liking new talent. But something about Nikki and that rack . With the title again. Spells HBIC.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Shadowcran said:


> If ever in the south, try a Shrimp Po'Boy.
> 
> There's a reason we lead in obesity.
> 
> ...


we actually do produce enough for everyone. we give a lot away, but keep most to ourselves (and waste a ton)


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

The Apluhv Ric's eye.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> "I'm not watching the show, but I'm going to hang around and talk about it and read about it"
> 
> Great logic


If you love WWE so much, you shouldn't be trying to shoo away one of the few people that are left paying attention to their product. :lol


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

My goodness Charlotte is making me drool.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Wtf charlette is looking fine as hell recently


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

They got a button to cut his mic in their pockets lol. 

Charlotte does wear the leather good


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

WINNING DA BASED GAWD said:


>


:homer


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Charlotte looks Great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hahahahah Byron, dude just walks into the most brutal putdowns ever on a nightly basis.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

This is so awful


----------



## Biogoji (Jan 14, 2015)

At least when Trish and Lita main evented Raw they actually had heat.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

WINNING DA BASED GAWD said:


>


This sandwich better than the whole show LOL


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> If you love WWE so much, you shouldn't be trying to shoo away one of the few people that are left paying attention to their product. :lol


I think that's a legit alternate account.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Holy shit Nattie.

Holy shit.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> There's no denying your premise of Cena gets better booking. That's clear. But I don't feel like the fact that it was Cena getting that treatment should make it "not good"
> 
> Good reigns need good booking and good stories. Cena giving the roster a "shot" was a good story with his history of being on top (something not just anyone on the roster can do) and the matches were well received. Sounds like a good reign.
> 
> ...


What i was saying was Cena can't wrestle for shit and was carried by everyone he faced and his special treatment booking blinded some people. I'm not saying anyone that gets great booking is shit, but when guys like Cena who are shit get that kind of booking and people get fooled by it its sad.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Damn Nattie in that black.....my my my!


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

lmao at just saying Natalya without an ounce of emotion


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

```

```



Hysteria said:


> The over and under on Flair being drunk?



Anything below at least 16 to one on Flair being sober enough to not get a DUI if he drove would be inaccurate.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm surprised Bret is not there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Wait Charlotte might have Steph beat in the ****** looking department...


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

PunkShoot said:


> Wtf charlette is looking fine as hell recently


Maybe she stopped freebasing Testosterone?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)




----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Kemba said:


> Charlotte looks Great!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indeed, she looks great in that blazer.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

As attractive as Charlotte has ever looked. I wish Natalya would go away though. Definition of a filler feud and she is incredibly boring. Cute lady though.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

The G.O.A.T said:


> My goodness Charlotte is making me drool.


Its because she is 33. She knows how to take care of a man. Oh she knows...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Charlotte been looking pretty fire as of late.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Take the mic away from Natalya, the ugliest main roster diva and worst mic skills to boot


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

I see Incest all threw out this ring and I want more


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Lel @ creepy father...ouch!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Those looks on the face of Ric.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

"Creepy father" is the best line I've heard from anyone in WWE in a long time :lol


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Somebody please cut Natalya's and Charlotte's microphones.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Creepy father? We shooting tonight? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

"This" is closing out Raw???....I'm already looking for something else to watch and gearing up Steam for some gaming.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Would mark if they just both sign and walk out. End of RAW.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Oh god Charlotte is speaking. That mic has a family god damn it!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The crowd loves Charlotte.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Steph looks a bit concerned. She does not want ANYONE taking her title of "Lady Balls"


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I should go downtown tonight, just to see if I can catch Flair out drunk.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Charlotte's rack tho


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Nattys cute but can't take her seriously with dat lisp and she always looks like she's tryingto hold in a laugh.

Charlotte pretty sexy though and good on the mic


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't know which one of these two are worse. Wow.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Good promo from charlette


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Steph has a mic. Charlotte has a mic.

FUCCCCCCKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Well actually Ric was there ringside when Charlotte beat her at NXT Arrival, just to clarify ya know.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Funny last time they did this PAige was the badass heel. And Charlotte was the pathetic babyface whimping lol.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

If there are things Natalya like to get off her chest...there are some things I'd like to lick off her chest. :yum:


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Charlotte is getting better at talking but she still has this thing where she changes inflections mid-sentence in robotic ways.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)




----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

ShowStopper said:


> I don't know which one of these two are worse. Wow.


Steph is the worst.. Even without talking


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Don't you dare cut your father off Charlotte! lol


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

:maury Charlotte stopping Flair


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

sbzero546 said:


> Now I want more food pics. :cesaro


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Nattie about to repeat:


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

So Natayla and Charlotte are riding off their families coattails to get momentum. And not creating their own legacy?? Is this what Charlotte's point is.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Charlotte should be a heel forever.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Is this Charlotte's hometown?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Charlotte talks like my 14 year old cousin...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DRINK IT IN, FLAIR :lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Umm, what happened to Charlotte's face?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> If you love WWE so much, you shouldn't be trying to shoo away one of the few people that are left paying attention to their product. :lol


Let's be real none of you in this thread are leaving. Y'all just fake complain day after day because that's the trend on places like this.
It's like when teenagers pretend to hate something they actually like because hating it is trendy


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Wow just got back from soccer and it's a contract signing for women. F this


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Steph with those manly arms


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Tonight has been a tough night for Ric.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Shane, you're a 46 year old man, have some self-respect and stop wearing those ridiculous shoes


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

manstis1804 said:


> Charlotte is getting better at talking but she still has this thing where she changes inflections mid-sentence in robotic ways.


That and she has a deeper voice than I do.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Phewph thought the stipulation was gunna be Bret as a special guest referee. would be pure cringe watching him moving around.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

TD_DDT said:


> Wow just got back from soccer and it's a contract signing for women. F this


Did you win?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Let's be real none of you in this thread are leaving. Y'all just fake complain day after day because that's the trend on places like this.
> It's like when teenagers pretend to hate something they actually like because hating it is trendy


Fake complaining?

Whatever makes you sleep easier at night.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> What i was saying was Cena can't wrestle for shit and was carried by everyone he faced and his special treatment booking blinded some people. I'm not saying anyone that gets great booking is shit, but when guys like Cena who are shit get that kind of booking and people get fooled by it its sad.


Yeah you're definitely a Blitz fan lol


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

lotta really nice high heel action going on in the ring right now


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Who cares? Well seeing as almost everyone gets shit for having promo flaws to some degree I'm guessing the entire forum cares about promos to some degree lol.
> 
> I didn't say the promo was good or bad. I just said his flow was weird. If he spoke a tad faster it would go a lot better for me personally. I'm sure he will get better as he does more. But right now the only problem I have with his promos that he can fix is the speed of them.



Guys only seriously get shit for their promo ability when it's disproportionate to their spot on the card. No one discusses Cesaro's lack of promo ability until people begin to suggest he belongs in the main event. Cass is a lower midcarder cutting promos better than 95% of the guys in the main event today. Trust me dude. No one on this forum cares lol. He'll work out any holes in his game in due time.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Nattie about to repeat:


Don't give a shit if I get heat for this: but the dissension of Evolution in my opinion is the last great work HHH did until all the way to the Bryan/HHH leg of the Bryan v Authority feud. Funny a guy many proclaim as goat has that huge of a lag. Just throwing that out there


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Steph with those manly arms


Very Manly


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)




----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

There's only one word Charlotte gets me and I'm gonna spell...it...out for ya.......


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Steph's got a voice that would make Barry White jealous.

Balls have dropped. Lady Balls in action.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Ric is nuts!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol Ric going off again.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ric about to go off.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

shut up Shane, lock up motherfucker!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Old ass Ric Flair is more entertaining than anyone on the roster.:lmao


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

islesfan13 said:


> Is this Charlotte's hometown?


No, her hometown is Charlotte, NC... About 1.5 hours away.

Greensboro is "flair country" because the Greensboro Coliseum was THE spot back in the 80's, the place Flair always headlined, etc




Side note: what on earth is flair doing?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

flair has got to get off the crystal meth.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

The_It_Factor said:


> Shane, you're a 46 year old man, have some self-respect and stop wearing those ridiculous shoes


Custom bro


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

finalnight said:


> Umm, what happened to Charlotte's face?


How often does the operation make a guy look completely feminine?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Flair is freestyling here


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

She said this is how you slap a bitch Shane lol


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Uhhhh.. I have no idea what this is :lol


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Lmao


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Damnnnn Steph back at it again immasculating Naitch.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

HHH vs. Steph Hell in a Cell confirmed for Summerslam.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Steph just KOED Flair :lol. And she getting those pops!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That was one of the worst closing segments of all time. The women are cringeworthy.


----------



## Legion (May 6, 2016)

Lol a "Stephanie" chant for the first time in.....how long?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

You're missing a great game.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Stephanie owned the old goat!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

FLAIR GONNA LOSE HIS MIND!!!!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Goddess putting Ric in his place.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Charlotte will win, confirmed.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Nattie's sharpshooter is so weak.

She smiles and just sits there. lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I thought that was a shoot, lmfao!


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Steph actually got cheered for bitch slapping Flair in NC ... WHAT THE FUCK?!


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Hell yea, her feet!


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Soooo who is the heel here...?


----------



## Joe E Dangerously (Jan 31, 2013)

Wwe live fans are the biggest idiots of all time.. They just chanted for stephanie....


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Did anyone else think that Ric was going to elbow drop his jacket? Ric vs jacket. WM 33. Book it Vince.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Emasculating Flair?

Okay, she's gone too far lol


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Again Charlotte getting up acting like nothing happen to her ,after he was put in a finishers


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Shouldn't Natayla have been the one slapping Ric.


----------



## gamer1035 (Jun 12, 2008)

Fuck steph and fuck this women's rights bullshit. Steph shouldn't be allowed to freely slap around men and bury them


----------



## teick (Sep 8, 2012)

LMAO that was GOLD!


----------



## Stylles (Jan 26, 2016)

"That was a great ending segment."

-Nobody


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Charlotte almost seemed like a face before that segment was over.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Good to see the women's division close out the show and the title at least looking like serious business due to Steph threatening Charlotte with the threat of vacating the title if she didn't sign.

But Jesus Christ, can Steph stop emasculating guys even while she's a face? That petty shit has been done for way too long.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Woooo what a buncha dumb segments tonight


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

So pumped for Mr. Robot!! :mark


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Nattie's sharpshooter is so weak.
> 
> She smiles and just sits there. lol


Sometimes she even yells "YAAAAAYYYY" like she's watching a 7 year old blow out their candles.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Welp Nattie is not winning at ER


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Did Raw just end with a divas segment? wow


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

sbzero546 said:


> Very Manly


Shes a legit ******.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

sbzero546 said:


> Welp Nattie is not winning at ER


Of course she isnt, she is retiring.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Da fuq did I just watch? That closing segment... :CITO


----------



## B316 (Feb 26, 2016)

Crappy Raw, somehow worse than last weeks. At least KO is alright though.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Who else here was hoping for a Charlotte and Steph cat fight?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Legion Of Hart said:


> Lol a "Stephanie" chant for the first time in.....how long?


The first time ever. I don't think Stephanie has ever been over as a face before.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Well if anyone wants to watch anything worth a fuck now, Nightmare on Elm Street 3 is on Syfy.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

They tried to make this feud feel important by throwing it in the main event but only served to display how *not* ready for prime time most of the women in the division are.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> "I'm not watching the show, but I'm going to hang around and talk about it and read about it"
> 
> Great logic


And you're here arguing with me about it. Even better logic. 

Hey, read what I said. I'm a wrestling fan, this shit is pissing me off, I need some place to vent about it. Or don't read it. I don't give a fuck.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

The G.O.A.T said:


> The first time ever. I don't think Stephanie has ever been over as a face before.


Even when she was Smackdown GM as a mega face she never got cheered lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Joe E Dangerously (Jan 31, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Well if anyone wants to watch anything worth a fuck now, Nightmare on Elm Street 3 is on Syfy.


Nice, Dream warriors! I like that one

Good nba game on too. Warriors down by 4


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

GOATbrook and company about to beat these chuckers.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

So you prefer someone lay out STeph? Lol. Maybe. But Steph is a strong women, always has been. Woulden't be in character for her to not deck Flair on his old drunk ass. I find it hilarous. Like when she kicked Tom PHillips ass was it lol? #TheRealBeastIncarnarte

All I can say after this Raw is. No womens match well be maineventing a ppv ever. Wont be main eventiong Raw for a long time. Charlotte Paige was better, not by much though. And Rollins, Cena, Lesnar, Orton, The Wyatt Family can't get here any sooner..


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Anyone care about that segment?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The G.O.A.T said:


> The first time ever. I don't think Stephanie has ever been over as a face before.


You know what would get her over? If she speared Roman. Since his fans wanted to get him over spearing her, let's turn the tables.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

3ku1 said:


> So you prefer someone lay out STeph? Lol. Maybe. But Steph is a strong women, always has been. Woulden't be in character for her to not deck Flair on his old drunk ass. I find it hilarous. Like when she kicked Tom PHillips ass was it lol? #TheRealBeastIncarnarte


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Who else here was hoping for a Charlotte and Steph cat fight?


At this point, I'd give my left nut for Cris Cyborg to come give Stephanie some of what she gave Leslie Smith Saturday night. And my right one to give some more to HHH while she's in the neighborhood.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lothario said:


> Guys only seriously get shit for their promo ability when it's disproportionate to their spot on the card. No one discusses Cesaro's lack of promo ability until people begin to suggest he belongs in the main event. Cass is a lower midcarder cutting promos better than 95% of the guys in the main event today. Trust me dude. No one on this forum cares lol. He'll work out any holes in his game in due time.


Nah everybody gets their promos shit on by someone. I mean I've Kalisto be shit on for his promos sounding like Mysterio( I don't see it)

And Cesaro's promo ability has become pretty much an immediate bring up even when folk aren't discussing him as a main eventer.

Folk on this forum care about promo ability a lot. Now folk may not agree or find the same minor problem I did with Cass tonight. But to say nobody cares about promos in general is false as hell.

As far as him being better than most main eventers idk. I don't really care for the material he gets atm (I know it's his schtick). And I haven't seen him really do enough promos that deviate from playing the dozens. I can't say Reigns was good delivering his few lines in the Shield and then well... Him being meh to bad on the mic happened. 

Not saying I think Cass will do that bad. But it's not out the realm of possibility that he excels mostly at talking shit and cracking jokes and it's definitely not out of the realm of possibility that when he finally goes on a real singles run they strip everything fans love about him right now. I could easily see Vince foolishly wanting him to be generic tall heel vs being the wisecracker he is now.


----------



## UserMark (Feb 22, 2016)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Anyone care about that segment?


Nope, because it will Accumulate to a woman vs woman match at extreme rules.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

this raw sucked that time machine segment was shit


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Fake complaining?
> 
> Whatever makes you sleep easier at night.


What else do you call it when people make the same complaint day after day, week after week, month after month, and year after year, but still continue to deal with the thing they're complaining. 

If you had a store and everyday somebody came in and complained your prices were too high, but still bought stuff eventually you would start ignoring those complaints no?


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Do you guys think that new Preacher show on AMC will be good? It looks cool


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

HiddenFlaw said:


> this raw sucked that time machine segment was shit


Raw sucked two big Stephanie McMahon "Lady Balls"


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Durant needs to get his shit together.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Now i wait for JD's review. The laughs that will be had. Between Becky jobbing again and The Club still not looking strong, im sure it will be more entertaining than Raw.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> What else do you call it when people make the same complaint day after day, week after week, month after month, and year after year, but still continue to deal with the thing they're complaining.
> 
> If you had a store and everyday somebody came in and complained your prices were too high, but still bought stuff eventually you would start ignoring those complaints no?


Then, why don't you do us ALL a favor and start ignoring our complaints?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

It's called being Alive in your angst. I am entitled to bitch about something lol. Don't take that away from me. I Remember in Two and a half men. I Think someone was like to Charlie. "I don't beleive this, all you do is complain about him living with you". "And you want to take that away from me!" lol. That's how I Feel about WWE in general.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> What else do you call it when people make the same complaint day after day, week after week, month after month, and year after year, but still continue to deal with the thing they're complaining.
> 
> If you had a store and everyday somebody came in and complained your prices were too high, but still bought stuff eventually you would start ignoring those complaints no?


I don't really watch anymore, i just leave it on in the background and chat on here i'll occasionally glance at it and watch whenever a good match is going or something big happens. But i've not really sat infornt of the tv and watched every moment of the show in a long time.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Who else here was hoping for a Charlotte and Steph cat fight?


The dropped the ball with Steph/AJ.. hopefully we get Steph/Charlotte.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Then, why don't you do us ALL a favor and start ignoring our complaints?


Because some are just too silly to ignore duh


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> The dropped the ball with Steph/AJ.. hopefully we get Steph/Charlotte.


But question is.. will Steph do the Job? She seems to always go over in every situation (minus the Roman spear at Mania). But I'd love to see that match, as long as Charlotte wins.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Because some are just too silly to ignore duh


Yeah. Decent storylines are just so silly.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> I don't really watch anymore, i just leave it on in the background and chat on here i'll occasionally glance at it and watch whenever a good match is going or something big happens. But i've not really sat infornt of the tv and watched every moment of the show in a long time.


When it's at that point it seems much easier to just watch wrestling that actually entertains you. Imagine if all the effort that was put it to watching WWE passively or to have something to joke about was put towards really getting into a new promotion. Maybe they'd have real competition.


----------



## Joe E Dangerously (Jan 31, 2013)

WWE just gave some idiot fans what they want. You boo and hate Reigns. You RAVE about the womens division, so they put them in the main event segment of the go home show before a ppv and you CHEER for stephanie. Pathetic


----------



## UserMark (Feb 22, 2016)

Stupid biased WWE fans for the past 7 years at least I'd say. Hmm, just Hmm, what to make of you all.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Yeah. Decent storylines are just so silly.


People saying they could use better storylines and more legit storylines for lower level talent, that's a valid complaint.

"Omg this show is the drizzling shits why do I do this to myself" ( proceeds to watch the whole show) is a silly I want to be heard complaint.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Nah everybody gets their promos shit on by someone. I mean I've Kalisto be shit on for his promos sounding like Mysterio( I don't see it)
> 
> And Cesaro's promo ability has become pretty much an immediate bring up even when folk aren't discussing him as a main eventer.
> 
> ...



You're being a little hyperbolic. How many people derided Kalisto's promo ability before he became champion and sat in on commentary? If you can't talk and that weakness is put on display, of course fans will care and pick it apart. Cass isn't a bad talker by any means though. Like, at all. Even better, he's not in a position on the card where his promo ability would be essential in building hype for feuds. He's not carrying a title and likely won't be for the forseeable future. As such, there may be legit (minor) gripes such as yours that could arguably be warranted, but ultimately, I highly doubt Vince is perturbed because his cadence is off. I'm sure he's actually ecstatic that he has a legit 7 footer with long hair that is passable in the ring and can talk a decent game after only right at a month on the main roster. 


Historically this business (particularly Vince's "sports entertainment" model) has proven you'll get a lot further by excelling at "talking shit" than you will by being a work horse or an average Joe, especially if you're 6'4 + So even if that's the case for Cass, the future is still promising. He's 7 foot tall and has charisma (and you can't teach that.) As to the bold, Vince has a way of perverting and contorting things that fans once loved in such a manner that they eventually want it to go away, so we'll have to see how he manages to screw up Cass and/or Enzo, or if he even does. I'm personally hoping for the best and will take a "glass half full" approach.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

From the #MakeRomanSTRONG , #2DollarTimeMachine & cap it off with #LadyBallsMcMahon yeah this sums up RAW.....


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

RapShepard said:


> ShowStopper said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah. Decent storylines are just so silly.
> ...


I no longer watch Raw. Can I complain about the show being the drizzling shits?


----------



## UserMark (Feb 22, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> People saying they could use better storylines and more legit storylines for lower level talent, that's a valid complaint.
> 
> "Omg this show is the drizzling shits why do I do this to myself" ( proceeds to watch the whole show) is a silly I want to be heard complaint.


You do realise the "proceeds to watch the whole show" probably out-borns you, and yet you blag.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

gamer1035 said:


> Fuck steph and fuck this women's rights bullshit. Steph shouldn't be allowed to freely slap around men and bury them


Stephanie can what the fuck she wants because she Stephanie McMahon.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Story of the night...

"WE WANT ROLLINS!"

:drose


----------



## Desprado (Oct 27, 2014)

Fact is that if your top guy is shit then your whole roster looks like shit. It starts from top to bottom not bottom to top. That is what WWE is dealing right now.


----------



## UserMark (Feb 22, 2016)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Stephanie can what the fuck she wants because she Stephanie McMahon.


Nah Steph trying to be cool, and ending up 2nd best.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

Nattie STAHP!!! Who keeps giving her a mic?


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Frost99 said:


> From the #MakeRomanSTRONG , #2DollarTimeMachine & cap it off with #LadyBallsMcMahon yeah this sums up RAW.....


LadyBalls 2016 campaign has begun. Will anyone have the guts to stand up to the Ballsy Tran- I mean Woman?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Steve Black Man said:


> Story of the night...
> 
> "WE WANT ROLLINS!"
> 
> :drose


Those people cheered for Stephanie after slapping Ric. They don't really know what they're talking about.


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

I just woke up. How was RAW guys?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> People saying they could use better storylines and more legit storylines for lower level talent, that's a valid complaint.
> 
> "Omg this show is the drizzling shits why do I do this to myself" ( proceeds to watch the whole show) is a silly I want to be heard complaint.


It's silly that the show sucks? I think we should stop conversing at this point. :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

UserMark said:


> You do realise the "proceeds to watch the whole show" probably out-borns you, and yet you blag.


I'm lost rewrite that. 


Kabraxal said:


> I no longer watch Raw. Can I complain about the show being the drizzling shits?


If you do it the way I do COD then I could get it. I can't factually say COD is currently shitty because I haven't played since MW3, but I do stand by I left because I thought it was shitty and haven't come back because it hasn't drawn my interest. 

But the same way I can't shit on (or compliment) specific new COD missions or gameplay because I haven't played it. I say at least for me I don't see how you could criticize specific segments or matches on Raw if you aren't watching them. Reading reviews can only do so much.

WWE definitely has flaws and fucks up they aren't perfect and are deserving of criticism. But when you continue to watch a show that you consistently complain about, it makes me lean towards maybe it's not the show its just you.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

Biogoji said:


> I fucking love Backlund.


Backlund and Golden Truth were the highlights of RAW for me and made it watchable. Nattie was looking way hotter than usual, and way hotter than Charlotte. Flair was just embarassing. AJ and Reigns both are HORRIBLE on the mic. Let Roman pose and let AJ wrestle. Don't let either of them touch a mic.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> It's silly that the show sucks? I think we should stop conversing at this point. :lol


No it's silly to watch a show you think sucks every week :lmao


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

TheClub said:


> I just woke up. How was RAW guys?


Pretty damn bad. Not much highlights at all.

Unless you like women with balls? Steph's new moniker is LadyBalls.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

all in all... said:


> "Fa-Breeze rids the ring of stank once again!"
> 
> c'mon it writes itself


Only if they fight Mark Henry.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Natecore said:


> Those people cheered for Stephanie after slapping Ric. They don't really know what they're talking about.


Ah, so we're undermining an entire crowd because of one chant that was most likely born out of a cored crowd reacting to a clusterfuck of a main event segment?

Ok then :eva2


----------



## UserMark (Feb 22, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> I'm lost rewrite that.QUOTE]
> 
> Fact is, I think you are one of the many illiterate so-called fans of WWE that shout their unworthy mouth's about topics that out-born them.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Sounds like a good show by the looks of it. 















Pssh, yeah right. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> No it's silly to watch a show you think sucks every week :lmao


Not if you're a longtime wrestling fan and want to see it get better since there are some legit talents on the show. And especially not if you have work the next day and have absolutely nothing else to do on a Monday night. Listen, if this was a Friday or Saturday night, when there is actual stuff to do, and people were watching this shit instead of going out and enjoying their lives, I would agree. But when it's Monday night, the work and school week have just started, you have work or school early the next day, and there is no football game on, what else is there to do? Especially if you're a longtime fan whose been watching since the beginning and the times when the show was good? Even moreso when you enjoy the talent roster and know they are capable of so much more, if booked right?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> When it's at that point it seems much easier to just watch wrestling that actually entertains you. Imagine if all the effort that was put it to watching WWE passively or to have something to joke about was put towards really getting into a new promotion. Maybe they'd have real competition.


Theres no other wrestling show on Mondays though, i watch Lucha Underground every week and TNA, i watch every second of them unlike WWE where i just glance at it and only occasionally watch a good match thats on. 

I mean Rollins is returning and Balor is gonna be called up soon, so i'm just waiting it out for some good stuff to happen.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

UserMark said:


> RapShepard said:
> 
> 
> > I'm lost rewrite that.QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Someone needs to remind Reigns to tuck his head next time he has to take a Styles Clash....


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Theres no other wrestling show on Mondays though, i watch Lucha Underground every week and TNA, i watch every second of them unlike WWE where i just glance at it and only occasionally watch a good match thats on.
> 
> I have a tiny sliver of hope one day something greats gonna happen on wwe, i mean Rollins is returning and Balor is gonna be called up soon, so i'm just waiting it out for some good stuff to happen.


But wouldn't it just be better for your soul to say fuck them and save you the wasted hours of not being entertained on Mondays. Shit turn Monday nights into a Samcro does whatever the fuck but get insulted by WWEs low quality night.

Wait until you hear/read it gets to what you consider consistently good then jump back in. Sure you might miss the occasional dope match or surprise return (which watching after can't capture the feel of) but I'd personally rather miss a few stellar returns or matches instead of consistently watch a 3hr show that doesn't do it for me.


----------



## UserMark (Feb 22, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> UserMark said:
> 
> 
> > This is you
> ...


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Guys face it. We could sit here for the next decade. And Raw well still be bringing out the same tired, forumlaic shit they spit out 15 odd years ago. Vince has a monopoly. Even if a promotion did come along. Vince would just buy them out. Why do you think he stole AJ e.t.c. He is elimating the competition. WWE is basically Mcdonalds lol. Just the way it is. They have the talent to book them better. But they won't. BEcause as long as THEY beleive the guy on top is going to sell merch, product placement, and turnover. And be the next guy who makes them money. As long as they are getting network subs. As long as the spocks on wheels keep turning and turning. As long as ppvs are selling out. Their is no incentive to change. The reason why the AE was so good. Because they booked Raw and Smackdown like PPVS. And Because they had a true reason to change. WCW in 1996 was kicking their ass. Until a promotion like WCW 96 comes along and kicks WWE's ass. Not from a quality stand point. But from a mainstream and commercial stand point. This is status quo. Hell Raw 2000 was probably better then Manis this year.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> But wouldn't it just be better for your soul to say fuck them and save you the wasted hours of not being entertained on Mondays. Shit turn Monday nights into a Samcro does whatever the fuck but get insulted by WWEs low quality night.
> 
> Wait until you hear/read it gets to what you consider consistently good then jump back in. Sure you might miss the occasional dope match or surprise return (which watching after can't capture the feel of) but I'd personally rather miss a few stellar returns or matches instead of consistently watch a 3hr show that doesn't do it for me.


Its not like i sit infront of the tv forcing myself to watch and feeling miserable, as i said i glance at it and keep it on in the background so i'll know when something big happens or whatever. But i do get enjoyment out of coming on here and reading the forum and chatting and what knot. 

As someone else said theres not alot to do on Mondays anyways and when you've been watching it since you was a kid it kinda feels natural to have it on Raw on Mondays regardless if the quality has fallen. 

I mean if Lucha Underground was on Monday's at 8, i'd definitely be watching it over Raw and catch what i missed on Raw the next day. But as it is Raw is the only wrestling show in town on Mondays.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

@RapSheppard Why are you telling people what to do? Honestly people are entitled to do whatever they want. Regardless of how mad it may seem lol.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Not if you're a longtime wrestling fan and want to see it get better since there are some legit talents on the show. And especially not if you have work the next day and have absolutely nothing else to do on a Monday night. Listen, if this was a Friday or Saturday night, when there is actual stuff to do, and people were watching this shit instead of going out and enjoying their lives, I would agree. But when it's Monday night, the work and school week have just started, you have work or school early the next day, and there is no football game on, _*what else is there to do*_? Especially if you're a longtime fan whose been watching since the beginning and the times when the show was good? Even moreso when you enjoy the talent roster and know they are capable of so much more, if booked right?


Perhaps a hobby? I have several, and now there's lots of other things I can do on Monday night. Not once, in the 2 years since I've stopped watching, have I sat there on Monday night and said "geez, I'm bored...guess I'll tune into wrestling."

Make a statement. Tell them they aren't worth your time until the product gets better. Otherwise, tuning in just tells them not to change. Watching and then complaining is a waste of time. Isn't there a show you can catch up on? Surf the internet and do some research, to better yourself as a person with knowledge? Build a model? Call your mom? Have an engaging chat with a significant other? Video games? Solitaire? Go on eBay and buy something? Take a nap? Jam to some music? Learn a new recipe? Exercise? Organize a collection? Stargaze? Backyard cookout? Board games? Reading? Attend a local sporting event? Movie? Arts and crafts project? Home renovations or the planning of? Gardening? Cleaning? Painting? Enroll in a course?

Don't tell me there's NOTHING else to do Mondays...you're just not trying hard enough. You're getting the shakes. Its Monday, you need your wrestling fix. Its hard to break the habit, I get it. But what would you rather do-go insane trying to figure WWE out by supporting their product and solidifying the fact that nothing will change? Or moving on, enjoying life and, at the same time, advocating change in the product? The choice is yours, and its a pretty easy one.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

UserMark said:


> RapShepard said:
> 
> 
> > Wow a true response from an under 15 year old. Give up dude, the WWE is useless today and needs significant improvement to even rival the old era that you so obviously have yet to witness. It is improving granted, but at a snail trail ratio.
> ...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> @RapSheppard Why are you telling people what to do? Honestly people are entitled to do whatever they want. Regardless of how mad it may seem lol.


The same reason we all tell Vince and the writers what to do lol. Idk it just seems like one of those natural laws of the internet. You talk shit, you tell people how they should do things, passive aggressively laugh off people with differing opinions, and occasionally you stop being a self righteous dick and fall into a quality conversation at times.

What can I say I'm a shitty hypocritical person like everybody else... But I know me so I'll allow it.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Another Raw has passed and no Sasha for the 4th week in a row. Who the fuck did she piss off?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> The same reason we all tell Vince and the writers what to do lol. Idk it just seems like one of those natural laws of the internet. You talk shit, you tell people how they should do things, passive aggressively laugh off people with differing opinions, and occasionally you stop being a self righteous dick and fall into a quality conversation at times.
> 
> What can I say I'm a shitty hypocritical person like everybody else... But I know me so I'll allow it.


Hey I agree. Just I like bitching about WWE. Face it if the internet diddn't exist. None of us would be watching WWE anymore haha.


----------



## UserMark (Feb 22, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> UserMark said:
> 
> 
> > Ahh the age old you must be 15. Nah born May 27th 1992 so there's that.
> ...


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Envy said:


> Another Raw has passed and no Sasha for the 4th week in a row. Who the fuck did she piss off?


Its funny the IWC and their favs. Either their fav particlarly the Diva favs get jobbed out. OR they are not on at all. OH she pissed someone off. Oh somethings wrong. Or she or he, are not that good hmmm mmm. Don't get me wrong, I am not saying Sasha in this case. I just think when you stan, you do so with rose tinted glasses. I am a fan of Paige. But I Am ok with the current scene. Well lol. But it doesen't effect my enjoyment. As their is nothing to enjoy currently.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> Perhaps a hobby? I have several, and now there's lots of other things I can do on Monday night. Not once, in the 2 years since I've stopped watching, have I sat there on Monday night and said "geez, I'm bored...guess I'll tune into wrestling."
> 
> Make a statement. Tell them they aren't worth your time until the product gets better. Otherwise, tuning in just tells them not to change. Watching and then complaining is a waste of time. Isn't there a show you can catch up on? Surf the internet and do some research, to better yourself as a person with knowledge? Build a model? Call your mom? Have an engaging chat with a significant other? Video games? Solitaire? Go on eBay and buy something? Take a nap? Jam to some music? Learn a new recipe? Exercise? Organize a collection? Stargaze? Backyard cookout? Board games? Reading? Attend a local sporting event? Movie? Arts and crafts project? Home renovations or the planning of? Gardening? Cleaning? Painting? Enroll in a course?
> 
> Don't tell me there's NOTHING else to do Mondays...you're just not trying hard enough. You're getting the shakes. Its Monday, you need your wrestling fix. Its hard to break the habit, I get it. But what would you rather do-go insane trying to figure WWE out by supporting their product and solidifying the fact that nothing will change? Or moving on, enjoying life and, at the same time, advocating change in the product? The choice is yours, and its a pretty easy one.


Me watching Raw doesn't effect WWE's bottom line or even their actual ratings. I don't have a Nielsen's rating box; never have and never will. So, me watching affects them 0%.

For me, unless football season is here, there is nothing else to do. Who is going to renovate their home or garden or have a backyard cookout from 8PM to 11PM on a Monday night, especially when I live in an apartment. There are no stars in NJ. I've bought a ton of shit on Ebay. I exercise on the weekends. Don't paint. Don't really enjoy movies today. Not gonna take a nap that late. I chat and live with my fiance everyday of the week. I mean, it's really not that complicated. I just want this shit to be good again like everyone else. If I contributed to their rating, that'd be one thing, but I don't. So no, from 8PM to 11PM on Monday night in every season but the Fall, there really isn't much else to do. I have plenty of hobbies and shit I do, but none of them really get done on a weeknight from 8-11PM when I have work the next day. It's not like we are reorganizing our lives to watch Raw here.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> Hey I agree. Just I like bitching about WWE. Face it if the internet diddn't exist. None of us would be watching WWE anymore haha.


 I didn't have a working computer until 2010 when I went to school. I watched a lot of guest host era Raws and WWECW majority of the way threw, with nobody to crack jokes with. I might just be a junkie for life lol.

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I watch Raw on a Tuesdays via Streams. I do that because I enjoy the banter lol. ITs not like I have anything else to do on a Tuesday.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

3ku1 said:


> Its funny the IWC and their favs. Either their fav particlarly the Diva favs get jobbed out. OR they are not on at all. OH she pissed someone off. Oh somethings wrong. Or she or he, are not that good hmmm mmm. Don't get me wrong, I am not saying Sasha in this case. I just think when you stan, you do so with rose tinted glasses. I am a fan of Paige. But I Am ok with the current scene. Well lol. But it doesen't effect my enjoyment. As their is nothing to enjoy currently.


I'm not mad lol! I just want to no why all of a sudden she's missing.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

UserMark said:


> RapShepard said:
> 
> 
> > Great post btw, and yes I agree, but then you say
> ...


----------



## UserMark (Feb 22, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> UserMark said:
> 
> 
> > But even during the MNW both WCW and WWE had plenty of "wtf is this shit I'm changing" moments. I don't think those type of moments can ever be totally removed from a program.
> ...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

UserMark said:


> RapShepard said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm seems like you may be confused in your wrestling direction, I'd suggest checking out all the federations even if you have a negative view on them, check them out.
> ...


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Pretty damn bad. Not much highlights at all.
> 
> Unless you like women with balls? Steph's new moniker is LadyBalls.


Thats why they wasted their money trademarking that bulls**t? And I thought Roman was using that.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Fuck JM.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

I see it was a good decision to get a good night's sleep instead of participating in this bore fest. Holy fuck.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

SAMCRO said:


> Someone needs to tell Dana thats Natalya's attire she has on.


Dana looks better in it anyways.



THE SHIV said:


> Ridiculous the way they keep jobbing the best female talent they have. What a terrible waste.


You know, I did not think any woman could be as wasted by booking as Angelina Love was in TNA in 2010. But they are getting close to that with Becky in 2016.



3ku1 said:


> Becky jobs again :lol. Hmmm maybe she is not high up where it counts. Only the IWC like her.


Crowds too. But the only people whose voice counts don't care for her and their views are all that matter.



ShowStopper said:


> No hyperbole at all but the booking is at an all time low. For real.


Yeah it really is terrible. We are scraping at Dixie Carter levels of incompetence now.



Phaedra said:


> the womens division needs multiple feuds to get as many of them on screen as much as possible.


They don't care anymore. Once Rousey was no longer happening, they decided to bank the "Revolution" (lol) on Ric Flair. Who is seen as more of an oldtimer than actually relevant by this generation's fans. And who did not excite nor draw in TNA a few years ago either.



mattheel said:


> Man, as big of a fan of Dana Brooke I am, Becky does not need to be the one putting everyone over. None of the wins are super bad bc they eithrr come from cheating or rollups, but I honestly cannot remember last time Becky got a win. *Wonder if shes getting the Daniel Bryan blueprint booking.* Because the girl is super over.


More like the Damien Sandow blueprint.



Envy said:


> Becky is jobbing for no reason, Sasha is no where to be found and we gotta listen to Charlotte and Nattie on the mic. That women revolution tho!:zeb


I was going to say exactly this. You have your two best people either mia or jobbing while two people who do not emote nearly as well are getting a lot more time to do it. In a continuing storyline where a seventy year old man has been arguably the most important figure. It's like Bizarro-world booking.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

Legend Stephanie performing her temporary "fake' babyface run like a master.

Getting babyface cheers for slapping nature boy in his own home turf even...

She can truly do it all.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

ShaggyK said:


> "What an ovation!"
> 
> Is JBL actually retarded?


That's for the soon to be edited in cheers.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Our response to the WWE and their hyping of Crackhead Reigns, The new era is garbage you greasy ass fucking goons!


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Ham and Egger said:


> They still selling tix for Extreme Rules?


Of course! 
Who pays to see that shit when the same shit is on TV every week?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> They still couldn't look strong for 1 complete segment and the Club loses again.
> 
> :ha
> 
> It's over.


wow,that's what happened? I skipped the last hour. The New Era seems to be the same predictable crap that it always was.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Havnt watched Raw yet so is it worth watching later or not? Did Charlotte and Natalya seriously close Raw?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

The new era? People actually thought that was a promise? That's like a chick teasing. But ultimatly not putting out lol. This is exactly what WWE are doing. They prob know their product is shit. They know fans are moaning. The IWC . They don't care they are making money. Were like hey do an New Era angle. Elevate a few NXT talent. And promise the long suffering fans things well change. Muhahahah. Vince is basically Donald Trump.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Umbreon said:


> Havnt watched Raw yet so is it worth watching later or not? Did Charlotte and Natalya seriously close Raw?


Yes they did. Steph slapped Flair.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

3ku1 said:


> Yes they did. Steph slapped Flair.


If Nattie talks too much then I think I'll pass. Just checked the matches, pretty much same old, same old.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Umbreon said:


> Havnt watched Raw yet so is it worth watching later or not? Did Charlotte and Natalya seriously close Raw?


 You can skip it all. Nothing really happened.


----------



## Karnivore (Oct 13, 2014)

I fast forwarded the entire show this morning, not done that for a while, usually I can find 15 minutes or so here and there to watch. Think I'm done with RAW now, will just read the comments here in case something interesting does happen.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

We had more debuts on this week's RAW as Dana Brooke won her debut match against Becky Lynch. Brooke sure is built in all the right places. Primo and Epico make their debut (re-debut) and got a squash match victory over some rare enhancement talent. How come Anderson and Gallows don't get that treatment? They had to lose to the Usos which lead to a cool post-match brawl that saw AJ Styles nail the Styles Clash on Roman Reigns onto a chair. I'm still confused on who to cheer for here. 

I haven't been keeping up with that Goldust/R-Truth/Fandango/Breeze thing so the video package gave a good summary leading into Fandango and Breeze beating Goldust and Truth. The majority of the night had heels win their matches which makes me wonder if the majority of the faces will win on Sunday. Ambrose/Jericho had another good promo and looks we are introduced into a new match called "The Asylum match" between these two. Lastly, I don't hate the contract signing between Charlotte and Natalya. I know people will hate it but the show was in NC so it made sense.


----------



## moggy (Apr 21, 2016)

The women's title match had a main event segment this week, is the women's revolution finally starting to take shape?

Ill-regardless, judging by the bleacher report grades article (I don't have much options to watch RAW since I live in Australia), it did not look like a good show


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Watched some vids on youtube. Show looked dead garbage. Crowd seemed out of it. And they were backing a heel in Owens. That will probably lead to Vince making another HUGE mistake. Rusev looking strong going into ER probably put a bad taste in people's mouths making it seem like Kallisto is gonna retain. 

Steph tired of Flair harassing women, so I guess that's the first justified slap to another man she's had in her whole on screen career. 

Show needs Cena/Orton/Brock/Seth/possibly even Bray seeing as it was finally starting to get interesting for him before the injury.

:mj2 I personally need Swagger back too. But it looks like he's just waiting for the contract to run out. :cry


----------



## SlowmanBrains (Jan 27, 2016)

"Boo this man!"
"When it Reigns it bores!"
"Reigns wears 'pads'!"

:maisielol

Gotta put those pictures up, that shit was too funny.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

'Im trying not to get my hopes up about Rusev after Miz is continually booked like shit and eats every pin every week...but he looked badass this week. That kick to Kalisto was brutal. And ADR's backstabber on Kalisto was epic as well.

I really wish WWE would have Maryse do anything though. She's insanely beautiful and has great expressions but she just stands there while Miz gets his ass kicked every week. Why not have her distract his opponents and interfere in matches? It doesn't have to lead to the win because Miz isn't allowed to win any matches after all but at least have her do something while she's out there.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Is it just my impression, or has the booking taken a HUGE dip into the shitter for about 1-2 years, and an even more noticeable dip in 2016?
I remember shows here and there that I actually enjoyed 2013-2014. 
But this crap is so boring, so nonsensical, that I pity folks like Bryan Alvarez who have to watch this for a living.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Yet again I thought the interactions between Reigns & Styles were booked well, it's only Anderson & Gallows who are being booked terribly in this feud, they are clearly an afterthought.

Every match going into Extreme Rules has produced solid storyline progression, far better than the shit we were seeing before Mania'.


----------



## Hyphen (Oct 26, 2014)

The show had some good moments to be honest. Cass is starting to look legit now, hyped for his future. The fourway feud of Owens, Zayn, Cesaro and Miz delivers every week. The Usos vs Club match was actually really enjoyable but it's a shame the Usos won again. Just allow Gallows and Anderson to pick up some wins and look like actual contenders. At least Styles was finally allowed to stand tall over Roman.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

The midcard feud is SO much better than everything else WWE is putting on. 3 great workers plus Miz. Can't go wrong.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

At this point, I don't even think Glenn Gilbertti could book this worse.

Why can't Reigns play the Invisible Wrestler?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

etrbaby said:


> Reigns beat up Styles, then Beat up both Gallows and Anderson, then it all this distraction Styles used the chair to get the upper hand.
> 
> He literally just beat down 3 men and a chair for a 2-3min, before the #1 got some of him.
> 
> Should have just had Styles beat Reigns one on one when Reigns was down. but, they gotta make ur boy look strong.


*And? Your point? I know you're used to weak champions like Punk and Rollins, but this is how a champion SHOULD be booked. The WWE title SHOULD be represented by the strongest guy in the company. *


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Umbreon said:


> Havnt watched Raw yet so is it worth watching later or not? Did Charlotte and Natalya seriously close Raw?


Only thing worth watching was the US Title picture, go figure.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *And? Your point? I know you're used to weak champions like Punk and Rollins, but this is how a champion SHOULD be booked. The WWE title SHOULD be represented by the strongest guy in the company. *


 Just curious, are you from India?


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

Phenomenal One said:


> Just curious, are you from India?


I would rather ask him if he/she thinks that Undertaker is a cursed soul that needs fixing XD

Sent from my XT1033 using Crapatalk


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> Did you win?


We blow worse than WWE programming, so no. But I didn't have to watch this apparently bad episode of RAW, so I feel like a winner anyway.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Is it just my impression, or has the booking taken a HUGE dip into the shitter for about 1-2 years, and an even more noticeable dip in 2016?
> I remember shows here and there that I actually enjoyed 2013-2014.
> But this crap is so boring, so nonsensical, that I pity folks like Bryan Alvarez who have to watch this for a living.


2013 was pretty good overall especially into the the late spring/summer. I liked the Punk and Bryan stuff. Wyatt's debuting and The Shield (I mean Ambrose and Rollins I enjoyed). Rhode Bros/Shield was awesome. Punk/Lesnar was F*CKING great. Bryan cleanly pinning Cena was shocking as hell (even if months of shit followed). Orton as heel champ was just "meh" and if he was just legend killer heel or 2009 heel his reign would have been MUCH better. 

Roman Reigns Era late 2015/2016 WWE is among the WORST I have seen and I have been watching since 1989. He sucks and it brings everything else down in a way even worse than John Cena. Rollins, Wyatt, Balor and others I am not sure can save it. Pairing the awful ass Usos with him makes both him and them even more unbearable.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

The debut of the shining star wasn't great to be honest, no reaction at all from the crowd. The only good thing they got going on is the IC title scene and Rusev as for now. The first 35 minutes of this show were the highlight and the rest was just average imo.. :shrug I have high hopes on Mr Backlund and DY - this could be gold.


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

In Vino Veritas said:


> The debut of the shining star wasn't great to be honest, no reaction at all from the crowd. The only good thing they got going on is the IC title scene and Rusev as for now. The first 35 minutes of this show were the highlight and the rest was just average imo.. :shrug I have high hopes on Mr Backlund and DY - this could be gold.


Better get behind DY before he gets behind us. Lets hope the gimmick works. Otherwise back to millions of dollars thing xD

Sent from my XT1033 using Crapatalk


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

The G.O.A.T said:


> The first time ever. I don't think Stephanie has ever been over as a face before.


She seemed pretty over when she was GM of Smackdown.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

This episode put me to sleep so fast i forgot to turn off the TV. Only reason WWE RAW got my viewership number tonight.


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

Phenomenal One said:


> Just curious, are you from India?


Why do you say that?

I am from India and I am the biggest Punk mark on this forum.

My Punk threads get repeatedly closed.

Don't be under the false impression that all Indians are bumbling fools who love DA GREAT KHALI, SHENA AND RAIN.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Last night on the Wrestling Inc podcast, Vince Russo stated that he was tired of the champions being booked from like glorified jobbers. He's certainly not from India which seems to be the newest insult. 

I did like the Styles/Reigns segment. I was happy to see Styles go buck on Reigns at the end. But Styles looked like he was struggling with the Clash. I hope both men will be careful with that move at Extreme Rules.

The "main event" was so over the top but I loved it. Charlotte has come such a long way. Those Flair genes are starting to kick in. She'll never be Ric on the mic but she's gotten better. Never thought I'd see Stephanie cheered again. :lol

Chris Jericho is still bringing it each week. I thought Dean Ambrose cut a good promo. 

I'm relieved that Kevin Owens doesn't seem to be seriously injured. 

Outside of those segments, RAW didn't do much for me. I can't believe they put that Shining Star nonsense up against the Warrior/Thunder game.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *And? Your point? I know you're used to weak champions like Punk and Rollins, but this is how a champion SHOULD be booked. The WWE title SHOULD be represented by the strongest guy in the company. *


The point is that a heated feud like this should have 50/50 booking. 

If Reigns is to dominate every feud he's involved with, what does that do to the rest of the roster? 

Sure, it's great for his fans, but if that type of booking ends up being the norm, then what the hell is in it for those of us that aren't as high on the guy? It's a good way to turn people off of the product.


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

Becky With The Good Hair said:


> Last night on the Wrestling Inc podcast, Vince Russo stated that he was tired of the champions being booked from like glorified jobbers. He's certainly not from India which seems to be the newest insult.
> 
> I did like the Styles/Reigns segment. I was happy to see Styles go buck on Reigns at the end. But Styles looked like he was struggling with the Clash. I hope both men will be careful with that move at Extreme Rules.
> 
> ...


How is being from India an insult?

India has a huge population, and there are many trolls in there who like SHENA and RAIN but there are many sensible wrestling fans who understand the product.


----------



## The Traditionalist (Oct 28, 2015)

Raw was all about the bloodlines, real and imagined. I know which one I tune in for. :wink2: I don't discount friends, either. Coming on the heels of WM32, and a surprisingly strong Payback, one cannot be blamed for anticipating a slowdown in pace before the lead in to Summer Slam. John Cena returns on the Memorial Day RAW and rumours have Seth Rollins returning soon too. We're getting a good build up of storylines into Extreme Rules, so maybe any dip will be shallow. The "New Era" has offered the opportunity for some young faces to shine too.




* LotN (Line of the Night): Big Cass reaches into the past for an insult especially made for Devon with, "Devon Dudley, the Steve Urkel of the squared circle." :enzo Making Enzo proud.





*1. *Bluster between KO and Miz at the announce table degenerates into a fight in the ring disrupting the scheduled match between Cesaro and Sami Zayn. Shane is forced to help the North Carolina crowd get what they paid for when Stephanie interjects to add her stamp of approval. Shane's Miz & KO v Cesaro and Sami Zayn tag team match is modified to Miz & Cesaro v Sami Zayn and KO. To top it off, Steph includes one final stipulation: If KO bails on Sami during this matchup, he gets dropped from the Fatal 4-Way at Extreme Rules this Sunday.  (I think Stephanie's evil genius is showing. It's enough to bring a tear to my eye. Well played, madam :clap) So who eats the pin? Will the outcome leave any hints for the Extreme Rules result. Back to the edge of my seat to sweat things out. The tag team match becomes more like a 4-way exercise in one upmanship. The penultimate moment has Miz trying to steal the spotlight using Cesaro's Swing before Cesaro sends Miz packing with the Skull Crushing Finale. The pinnacle of the match sees Sami Zayn pick up the pieces with a Helluva Kick to a dazed Miz for the victory. The match was so good it hurt.





*2. * Y2J loses his focus while admiring his technological prowess. Ambrose has denied the Smithsonian an iconic piece of memorabilia. Bugs walks Wile E Coyote right into his trap. The Asylum Match is born. What creative minds will do. [email protected] [email protected]@rd. :ambrose4





*3. * We are all treated to the debut of the GoldenTruth v BreezAngo??? Who let :cole do the naming? He's not Michelangelo. He struggles when copying Mauro. For Pete's sake, be yourself man. :trips7 It should be BreezeDango. You know, because a FAN can give off a cool BREEZE. Due to poor coordination and misinterpretations, Truth takes out Goldie with a kick to the head. Breeze quickly takes advantage of the situation and pins GoldDust for the victory. Backstage, Truth convinces Goldie to stick together - no matter what - while they iron out the kinks. The quickly gelling BreezeDango drop by to ridicule GoldenTruth for their efforts. This potential rivalry has an old guard v new guard feel to it. Hmmmmm...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

CancelWWENetwork said:


> 2013 was pretty good overall especially into the the late spring/summer. I liked the Punk and Bryan stuff. Wyatt's debuting and The Shield (I mean Ambrose and Rollins I enjoyed). Rhode Bros/Shield was awesome. Punk/Lesnar was F*CKING great. Bryan cleanly pinning Cena was shocking as hell (even if months of shit followed). Orton as heel champ was just "meh" and if he was just legend killer heel or 2009 heel his reign would have been MUCH better.
> 
> Roman Reigns Era late 2015/2016 WWE is among the WORST I have seen and I have been watching since 1989. He sucks and it brings everything else down in a way even worse than John Cena. Rollins, Wyatt, Balor and others I am not sure can save it. Pairing the awful ass Usos with him makes both him and them even more unbearable.


People bashed 2011-2015, but say anything good about this year? This is 1995. Hell, it's even worse. Hypocrites.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

thelegendkiller said:


> How is being from India an insult?
> 
> India has a huge population, and there are many trolls in there who like SHENA and RAIN but there are many sensible wrestling fans who understand the product.


It's being used as an insult by some; as though only people from India can like a certain wrestler. A fan is a fan, regardless of where they live, gender or age. I don't think any demographic should be singled out as being less than the other. 
@Legit BOSS was asked if he was from India because of his post. I doubt it was meant with any positive connotations.


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

Becky With The Good Hair said:


> It's being used as an insult by some; as though only people from India can like a certain wrestler. A fan is a fan, regardless of where they live, gender or age. I don't think any demographic should be singled out as being less than the other.
> 
> @Legit BOSS was asked if he was from India because of his post. I doubt it was meant with any positive connotations.


Now people are trolling on the forum with partially racist gimmicks.

Almost as bad as the guys from Peurto Rico. fpalm


----------



## The Traditionalist (Oct 28, 2015)

Eva Maryse said:


> 'I really wish WWE would have Maryse do anything though. She's insanely beautiful and has great expressions but she just stands there while Miz gets his ass kicked every week. *Why not have her distract his opponents and interfere in matches? It doesn't have to lead to the win because Miz isn't allowed to win any matches after all but at least have her do something while she's out there.*


Maryse did exactly that last Smackdown. Her distraction led to KO taking out Sami Zayn while they were on the outside of the ring. Creative seems to be using a more subtle approach with valets at the moment. Even Lana's work seems muted right now. Ric's been banned from ringside too.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

@Eva Maryse

I thought of you last night when Miz got pinned again. You were right about it being a mistake bringing Maryse back. She does just stand there while Miz gets beat up every week. I don't get why they treat their champions like such jobbers. But I'm glad she somewhat reacted during that "Miz can't wrestle" chant. She looked rightfully annoyed. He didn't deserve that. He works hard and is no sold by fans and the WWE.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

RAW was again nothing special, unsurprisingly.

The opening promo exchange was blergh, as you'd expect for two guys who really don't specialize on the mic. Just felt like a rehashed version of the stand offs they've had in the past. I wish they'd fucking stop protecting Reigns on commentary too 'LISTEN TO THE OVATION, WHETHER YOU LOVE HIM OR HATE HIM YOU ARE PASSIONATE ABOUT THIS MAN'. Stop it, just... stop. Not that many people like him, that's nothing to be proud of, stop trying to make him the next Cena again.

Cesaro/Miz v Owens/Zayn was a solid match as expected. Nice of them to change it up from Smackdown. Thought it told a good story throughout. Not many complaints here.

The Shining Stars... Good lord. They're already finished. They're like the Usos in that they're not bad wrestlers but their gimmick is absolutely dire. No-one will care about them, at all. I thought a Primo/Epico repackage would have done them good but i was sorely mistaken. Nice to see Hollis and Skyler get on RAW though :lol

I quite liked the Ambrose/Jericho segment though again it wasn't anything oustanding. Both men delivered on the mic and i liked the feel Ambrose gave the Asylum match. The music was a bit cliche though.

Becky v Dana was ok as a match. Dana hasn't looked massively out of place since debuting. Becky's treatment is dreadful though as she's easily one of the best women's wrestlers in the business. She lends herself well to being an underdog but she's lost so many times now that it's getting ridiculous. She hasn't won a singles match since before Fast Lane, that's how long it's been. She's as good as the other wrestlers considered top stars but they're clearly too busy going down the NXT route to realise that.

Golden Truth... Doesn't interest me at all, well done to Breeze for scoring another win though.

The New Day segment was awful in my opinion. It was cringeworthy for the most part. Kofi's 2009 shtick was quite entertaining but apart from that it really felt off. It did the Vaudevillains a lot of good, but i think it's clear that they're not winning the title at this point, although i'd quite like to see it myself.

Usos v The Club was a very good match IMO, most entertaining match of the show i'd say. Why exactly the Usos are beating Gallows and Anderson clean, i don't know, and why exactly Roman is constantly making the Club look like a joke, i don't know, but overall the segment was pretty good. Styles coming out on top just makes it clear that he ain't winning, though.

Cass vs D-Von was... there. Cass' promo was decent, that's about it.

Kalisto v Del Rio was an ok match but Rusev made it a lot better. His intensity is awesome, give that man the US title back, he deserves it.

The contract signing was again... ok. Charlotte was actually very, very good on the mic here, she's so much more natural as a heel and it's great to see. Natalya however was stumbling over her lines and didn't look confident at all. Nice to see them giving the women's title some spotlight but again it just reaffirmed the fact that Charlotte will be walking out champion, something that i'm quite happy about.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *And? Your point? I know you're used to weak champions like Punk and Rollins, but this is how a champion SHOULD be booked. The WWE title SHOULD be represented by the strongest guy in the company. *


LMAO so you're all for another 10 years of Cena 2.0 with much less talent? Cool.

Also Rollins was a heel, if he wins the title as a face do you really think he's going to get booked like a geek? he'll be shown on equal grounds as his #1 contender before beating him or losing to him, Reigns is so far above his his #1 contender by 10 beatdowns, 2 other men, and a chair.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Watched some vids on youtube. Show looked dead garbage. Crowd seemed out of it. And they were backing a heel in Owens. That will probably lead to Vince making another HUGE mistake.


Doesn't Owens usually get treated almost like a face by the crowd? And what mistake are you suggesting?


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> RAW was again nothing special, unsurprisingly.
> 
> The opening promo exchange was blergh, as you'd expect for two guys who really don't specialize on the mic. Just felt like a rehashed version of the stand offs they've had in the past. I wish they'd fucking stop protecting Reigns on commentary too 'LISTEN TO THE OVATION, WHETHER YOU LOVE HIM OR HATE HIM YOU ARE PASSIONATE ABOUT THIS MAN'. Stop it, just... stop. Not that many people like him, that's nothing to be proud of, stop trying to make him the next Cena again.
> 
> ...


:lmao .. totally agree


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

Becky With The Good Hair said:


> It's being used as an insult by some; as though only people from India can like a certain wrestler. A fan is a fan, regardless of where they live, gender or age. I don't think any demographic should be singled out as being less than the other.
> 
> @Legit BOSS was asked if he was from India because of his post. I doubt it was meant with any positive connotations.





thelegendkiller said:


> Now people are trolling on the forum with partially racist gimmicks.
> 
> Almost as bad as the guys from Peurto Rico. fpalm


I didn't quite use it as a insult. In fact it was a friendly joke because of the things I have heard about the wrestling fans over there. Not a troll or anything just to be clear and this isn't a gimmick post. Sorry if my joke sounded racist, but in fact I wasn't trying to be.

Sent from my XT1033 using Crapatalk


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

TheClub said:


> I didn't quite use it as a insult. In fact it was a friendly joke because of the things I have heard about the wrestling fans over there. Not a troll or anything just to be clear and this isn't a gimmick post. Sorry if my joke sounded racist, but in fact I wasn't trying to be.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Crapatalk


It's cool. If you didn't mean it as an insult, I accept that and offer my own apology.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

My School Board Meeting ran late, didn't get home til 8:15 central time, and only watched Raw for roughly an hour (til the end of the AJ/Club vs Usos/Reigns) and really felt like I missed nothing. Raw is in such a sad state right now.

:lmao I knew as soon as I got into this thread at about the halfway point of Raw and saw it being filled with "food porn" I knew I did not need to go back and watch any of what I have missed


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

optikk sucks said:


> The midcard feud is SO much better than everything else WWE is putting on. 3 great workers plus Miz. Can't go wrong.


Miz is the best out of the 4 on the mic though. Not really fair to say '3 great workers plus Miz'.


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

TheClub said:


> I didn't quite use it as a insult. In fact it was a friendly joke because of the things I have heard about the wrestling fans over there. Not a troll or anything just to be clear and this isn't a gimmick post. Sorry if my joke sounded racist, but in fact I wasn't trying to be.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Crapatalk


I hope Vince is not reading this. Or we might be giving him ideas for another racist gimmick.

Once the Puerto Rico gimmick bombs hard, he might repackage 2 jobbers as the Shining Indian Stars or something and expect they will get over as heels just for the LULZ. May be make Great Khali their manager while he talks jibberish and lumps around like a piece of wood.
:lmao


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

thelegendkiller said:


> I hope Vince is not reading this. Or we might be giving him ideas for another racist gimmick.
> 
> Once the Puerto Rico gimmick bombs hard, he might repackage 2 jobbers as the Shining Indian Stars or something and expect they will get over as heels just for the LULZ. May be make Great Khali their manager while he talks jibberish and lumps around like a piece of wood.
> :lmao


They don't look like Indian to me? 0.0 Also The Great Khali isn't signed to WWE anymore. Last I heard he was wrestling in India.

Only one who was able to pull off a gimmick like that was Muhammad Hassan which still surprises me that he isn't an Arab. 

Sent from my XT1033 using Crapatalk


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> My School Board Meeting ran late, didn't get home til 8:15 central time, and only watched Raw for roughly an hour (til the end of the AJ/Club vs Usos/Reigns) and really felt like I missed nothing. Raw is in such a sad state right now.
> 
> :lmao I knew as soon as I got into this thread at about the halfway point of Raw and saw it being filled with "food porn" I knew I did not need to go back and watch any of what I have missed


Do you listen to the Wrestling Inc podcast? Vince Russo savaged this RAW completely. (He wasn't exactly wrong).

Russo said he and Road Dogg got into last week. Road Dogg called him a hater for blasting the product. But Russo made a good point. Why put on this show against the NBA finals? Westbrook vs. Curry > RAW. There were some bright spots last night but it was lackluster overall. The most recent shows have been good too. Russo says they're not trying anymore because the WWE knows fans will just go to Youtube. 

He was also critical of who the New Day sketch was meant to appeal to. I think the entire podcast is worth a listen if you have the time.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Becky With The Good Hair said:


> Do you listen to the Wrestling Inc podcast? Vince Russo savaged this RAW completely. (He wasn't exactly wrong).
> 
> Russo said he and Road Dogg got into last week. Road Dogg called him a hater for blasting the product. But Russo made a good point. Why put on this show against the NBA finals? Westbrook vs. Curry > RAW. There were some bright spots last night but it was lackluster overall. The most recent shows have been good too. Russo says they're not trying anymore because the WWE knows fans will just go to Youtube.
> 
> He was also critical of who the New Day sketch was meant to appeal to. I think the entire podcast is worth a listen if you have the time.


Will definitely give it a listen this afternoon. Russo is always hit or miss fore me, but it sounds like from your description that he is a "hit" here. I mean even when I watched for the hour I was never really paying full attention to Raw at any point.


----------



## Squeege (Jul 16, 2013)

AZTECA said:


> *Miz is the best out of the 4 on the mic though*. Not really fair to say '3 great workers plus Miz'.


Someone disagrees with you...


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Squeege said:


> Someone disagrees with you...


Owens is killer on the mic too, only slightly behind Miz to me. The headlock master is the best overall talent of the 4.


----------



## Squeege (Jul 16, 2013)

AZTECA said:


> Owens is killer on the mic too, only slightly behind Miz to me. The headlock master is the best overall talent of the 4.


I honestly think at this point, you can argue that the headlock master is the best overall talent on the roster. He's top 3-5 in the ring and definitely top 3 on the mic as well. He's probably the best mix of everything that they currently have.

In terms of Miz vs Owens, I think the margin is so close it's hard to differentiate the two. Only reason I give a slight edge to KO is because he tends to spread his promos around. Miz I find, in my opinion atleast, tends to find something that works for him and then beat it to death for the next few months afterward, which is great at first but then tends to get repetitive/annoying. Also, Owens is the best commentator in the WWE, which says a lot seeing as he's not a commentator.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

I watched the Charlotte part of Raw and ffs she cannot sell for shit as soon as she went out of the ring she completely no sold the sharpshooter :MAD

The Uso's attacked AJ from behind yet again I thought they were meant to be the faces.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Stephanie even making Flair look like a bum.

This cunt literally ruins everything she's involved with. Why is the heel boss slapping the father of the heel champion? Surely Natalya should've been the one to slap him? You know...to add heat to the match they're promoting?

Nah, Stephanie gotta continue to look dominant for...yeah, I dunno why.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> Then gets a good match kiss from paige


Im sure Alberto gets alot more than that from Paige after a match lucky bastard


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The Traditionalist said:


> Maryse did exactly that last Smackdown. Her distraction led to KO taking out Sami Zayn while they were on the outside of the ring. Creative seems to be using a more subtle approach with valets at the moment. Even Lana's work seems muted right now. Ric's been banned from ringside too.


She does occasionally get to do something, but the vast majority of the time she just stands there as Miz eats a pin, like she did this week. I get she mainly came back for Total Divas, but if you have a manager for a weaselly heel Champ...it only seems logical to use her to get more heat by helping Miz cheat his way to wins, she's done that once since returning and that was vs. Ryder. Lana's never really had to help Rusev, he was always booked like a badass when he's with her, her promo time has decreased though but that's after Rusev showed how good he is on the mic. And Flairs being banned now after he's been used as heels manager should be used, he's helped Charlotte with all the matches she's won.



Becky With The Good Hair said:


> @Eva Maryse
> 
> I thought of you last night when Miz got pinned again. You were right about it being a mistake bringing Maryse back. She does just stand there while Miz gets beat up every week. I don't get why they treat their champions like such jobbers. But I'm glad she somewhat reacted during that "Miz can't wrestle" chant. She looked rightfully annoyed. He didn't deserve that. He works hard and is no sold by fans and the WWE.


I really dont get why WWE refuse to book any of their heels, especially heel Champs even remotely well. But Miz just seems to get the next level of shitty booking, eats a pin on every Raw and SD and/or gets laid out in a promo or after the match as well. Last weeks SD was the first time since the Ryder feud he got to stand tall in any match or segment. And its almost annoying having Maryse back, she's a 10, but WWE dont even really use her, and her return got my hopes up about Miz's future, but he's been booked worse than ever. Even against Super Cena he picked up some huge wins and got to stand tall, thesedays everyone whips his ass with ease.

I hate the way that the smarky indy fans seem to shit on anyone who isn't an indy god and pretend they cant wrestle at all. Yeah Miz isn't the greatest ring worker ever, but he's good enough and he's a fantastic all round pro wrestler.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

@Eva Maryse

I predict they'll give Miz a cheap win at Extreme Rules. But I'd rather they just strip him of the title. There's no point in him being champion if they insist on making him and Maryse so irrelevant.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

I stil can't believe this company sunk so low that the focal points of attention are Reigns, the Usos, Jericho, the Miz, Stephanie, Charlotte, Ambrose, and a TNA champ.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Becky With The Good Hair said:


> @Eva Maryse
> 
> I predict they'll give Miz a cheap win at Extreme Rules. But I'd rather they just strip him of the title. There's no point in him being champion if they insist on making him and Maryse so irrelevant.


Its sad that I agree with this entirely. Im a huge Miz fan and a huge Maryse fan but if theyre going to be so irrelevant, face it Miz is basically the fourth wheel in this feud. Hes just kind of there providing an easy win for everyone else. KO, Zayn, Cesaro all get looked after, all get good booking, and Miz is just there to lose to them all so they dont have to take the pin. So really whats the point? May as well just take the belt off him and he can go back to occasionally losing on Superstars rather than always losing on everything.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Eva Maryse said:


> Its sad that I agree with this entirely. Im a huge Miz fan and a huge Maryse fan but if theyre going to be so irrelevant, face it Miz is basically the fourth wheel in this feud. Hes just kind of there providing an easy win for everyone else. KO, Zayn, Cesaro all get looked after, all get good booking, and Miz is just there to lose to them all so they dont have to take the pin. So really whats the point? May as well just take the belt off him and he can go back to occasionally losing on Superstars rather than always losing on everything.


Check the Smackdown thread in a few minutes. I think it may be positive Miz news.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

SDWarrior said:


> Doesn't Owens usually get treated almost like a face by the crowd? And what mistake are you suggesting?


Not the way they were going on in that vid I was watching. That was a legit backing by the crowd there. He gets pops, and chants, but what I saw was him for the first time taking it in, and working like a face off the tag. I guess it was because he was facing Miz, and people love to see Miz get his ass whooped, but the whole feel of Owens last night (or at least in that vid) was a diff vibe than usual.

The mistake I mean is Vince turning Owens face. lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

thelegendkiller said:


> Why do you say that?
> 
> I am from India and I am the biggest Punk mark on this forum.
> 
> ...


 I'm an Indian as well and I know most of my countrymen who follow wrestling will accept whatever the WWE portray as a big deal. They're fans of booked supermen, not characters or talented performers.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Well that seals the deal on Roman winning this Sunday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

Phenomenal One said:


> I'm an Indian as well and I know most of my countrymen who follow wrestling will accept whatever the WWE portray as a big deal. They're fans of booked supermen, not characters or talented performers.


Where from, bro?

I am from Mumbai.

Superman booking is a curse, I agree.. For some people, it's still real to them, dammit!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

thelegendkiller said:


> Where from, bro?
> 
> I am from Mumbai.


 Parents are from Chandigarh, we live in NZ now.


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

Phenomenal One said:


> Parents are from Chandigarh, we live in NZ now.


Ok Nice, so you are a Punjabi.

Most of the westerners think Indians = Punjabis :ghost


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

Phenomenal One said:


> I'm an Indian as well and I know most of my countrymen who follow wrestling will accept whatever the WWE portray as a big deal. They're fans of booked supermen, not characters or talented performers.


+1 +1

Pakistani here who lives in Bahrain (Middle East) now and damn Arabs, Pakis, and Indians think wrestling is still real. They don't appreciate talented performers. 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

TheClub said:


> +1 +1
> 
> Pakistani here who lives in Bahrain (Middle East) now and damn Arabs, Pakis, and Indians think wrestling is still real. They don't appreciate talented performers.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


I agree mates.

But, we can change the perception.

We are for real.

Let's form a faction


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

Phenomenal One said:


> Parents are from Chandigarh, we live in NZ now.





TheClub said:


> +1 +1
> 
> Pakistani here who lives in Bahrain (Middle East) now and damn Arabs, Pakis, and Indians think wrestling is still real. They don't appreciate talented performers.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


I can completely understand why you guys are upset because The Bloodline has completely buried The Club.

Jobbing to the boring Uso cousins is like career suicide. Gallows and Anderson have lost all their momentum already.

At least Styles is booked reasonably well even in defeats.

Gallows and Anderson have been jobbed out to oblivion.


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

thelegendkiller said:


> I can completely understand why you guys are upset because The Bloodline has completely buried The Club.
> 
> Jobbing to the boring Uso cousins is like career suicide. Gallows and Anderson have lost all their momentum already.
> 
> ...


I just watched RAW and I couldn't just watch Gallows and Anderson jobbing again. It's really sad how they have booked Bullet Club considering the hype they had in New Japan. I haven't watched them in New Japan but heard of them so I was excited to see them in WWE minus Japanese commentary(I like commentary that I can understand xD).

Now I'd rather see them in NJPW minus JBL, Maggle and f**king Saxton going on and on how great USOs and Roman Reigns. 

The tag match between Cesaro and The Miz VS Owens and Zayn was quite good and not a repeat of Smackdown match(Thank god Stephanie fixed it up otherwise Shane f**ked up). Also nice reunion between Steen and El Generico. 

Womens Title match contract signing was perfect in my opinion other than Ric Flair being Ric Flair and Nattie not feeling comfortable for some reason I felt that. 

The Shining Stars? See you jobbing on Superstars. Crowd didn't give a flying f**k! 

Alberto Del Rio vs Kalisto? God how many times I have seen that already. Though Rusev looked quite strong. Kalisto needs to lose as his title reign was as boring as Total Divas. 

Big Cass just keeps showing he looks good even without Enzo. Hopefully Enzo comes back soon! 

Though this RAW wasn't that bearable. I like skipped for most part(stuff like Golden Truth etc.) 



Sent from my XT1033 using Crapatalk


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

When did Gallows/Anderson job?

When?

Oh no they lost a match...the sky is falling. They've beat the Uso's and they've laid the Uso's out several times. Everyone bitches about Super Cena and Super Reigns then turn around and want their favourites to get Super booking.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Please, someone tell me I'm not the only one that clearly saw how AJ Styles was much worse than Roman during that opening promo.

Shitty Raw, btw.


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

Eva Maryse said:


> When did Gallows/Anderson job?
> 
> When?
> 
> Oh no they lost a match...the sky is falling. They've beat the Uso's and they've laid the Uso's out several times. Everyone bitches about Super Cena and Super Reigns then turn around and want their favourites to get Super booking.


Normally I'd agree but they currently have a shitty record on wins and losses. Also they aren't quite booked like a dominant force. I'm not trying to say that they should get the superman booking like Cena and Reigns but at least make them look strong on the RAW before the PPV. 

Sent from my XT1033 using Crapatalk


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

Fighter Daron said:


> Please, someone tell me I'm not the only one that clearly saw how AJ Styles was much worse than Roman during that opening promo.
> 
> Shitty Raw, btw.


I didn't quite find anything wrong though I could be wrong cuz I was paying attention on the sign that says I'm a broom, Uce. ?










Sent from my XT1033 using Crapatalk


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

TheClub said:


> Normally I'd agree but they currently have a shitty record on wins and losses. Also they aren't quite booked like a dominant force. I'm not trying to say that they should get the superman booking like Cena and Reigns but at least make them look strong on the RAW before the PPV.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Crapatalk


They seem like a tag team thats not about Wins and Losses though. That doesn't harm them, they're just thereto beat people down and provide for the Main Event storyline.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Underwhelming RAW by recent standards.

I love that they tried to end the go-home RAW for Extreme Rules with a Women's angle. Unfortunately, the feud isn't over enough and Nattie's mic style doesn't really suit the babyface role.
Charlotte was great, Ric was (as usual), drunk, Shane was there to mediate and did exactly that, Stephanie ... well, Stephanie stole a pop that should rightly have been Nattie's.
If you want to light some fire under this feud, SURELY you have Nattie slap Ric.

New Day's promo was genuinely funny, and was cut off just at the right time before it turned to annoying for me.

Styles and Reigns kinda meeting in the middle, both as tweeners is working better than before. Hopefully they (creative) won't screw it up before the PPV.
I don't know if anyone is holding out any hope for Styles winning on sunday ... but forget it. Reigns is here to stay.

Commentary was HEINOUS this week.
JBfuckingL is horrendous. Total, complete generic cliche idiot heel. Not one useful line from him in 3 hours of programming.
Cole ... *sigh* Cole. He now seems to be purposefully forgetting the names of wrestling moves just to piss us off! THAT MANY mistakes can't be accidental.

Do yourself a favour and rewatch the IC angle's match with the sound off. One HELL of an improvement.

Owens was the best thing on RAW this week. His christening of his move as the "Six-Star Frog Splash" is perfect.
His commentary, alongside The Miz was the only time it was worth listening to ANYTHING coming from that table.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

To all those not believing WCW 2000 was better than this:

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BOGRhEihsD4


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Goldberg vs Scott Steiner at Fall Brawl 2000 was better than anything WWE has produced in 5+ years.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Cipher said:


> Goldberg vs Scott Steiner at Fall Brawl 2000 was better than anything WWE has produced in 5+ years.


Indeed.

And it exposes what a mediocre worker Triple H actually is. His matches with both of these guys sucked.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Indeed.
> 
> And it exposes what a mediocre worker Triple H actually is. His matches with both of these guys sucked.


To be fair, Steiner had Foot drop during that entire run. He could barely walk correctly, but he was just brought in to put over "WCW Killer" HHH anyways. Still, both Steiner and HHH were hurt during their matches together.

He was fine when he returned to TNA in 2006 and had some good matches during that run.

Still, Steiner vs Goldberg was a super underrated and overlooked match. I still think that match should have headlines Starrcade 99 with a still undefeated Goldberg. Oh well. I really can't say enough good things about that match.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Except Russo's beer belly, that was a good laxative.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Funny how even though ppl always say Raw is shit (it is). Gets over 1K replies every week.


----------



## Eddie05 (Feb 17, 2016)

Hey guys maybe im in the wrong thread but I'm going to Raw in a couple weeks and would you do Floor seats Row 3 right behind the commentating table or Row A in the actual arena seats?? Thanks!


----------

